#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-14
<eAi> hi all - I'm having an odd firefox issue - it keeps segfaulting on me every time I double click on or type into any text field
<eAi> it was working fine earlier, now it isn't - works fine in a newly created profile, I've disabled all the extensions and it still happens
<eAi> fixed it, hard disk had a corrupted formhistory.dat file, ran dosfsck and it fixed it
<Nomen_Supera> Hey All
* gnomefreak up too early but had idea on iceape issue so testing
<gnomefreak> thats odd :(
<gnomefreak> asac: only way i got it to build is using apt-get source from our repo
<gnomefreak> asac: ok i am grabbing the bzr again i need to just commit the changelog entries after changing them? and what are the bzr commands again? i lost them when hd crashed and god knows i cant remember shit lately
<asac> bzr commit debian/changelog
<asac> bzr push
<gnomefreak> ok ill make the changes to contol also? to add the maintainer feisld to be motu?
<gnomefreak> control and feild *
<gnomefreak> looks like its pushing
<gnomefreak> pushing to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~johnvivirito/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> no im not damn.
<gnomefreak> asac: ok you should beable to get it from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x  let me know of issues please
<asac> yep
<asac> will look
<gnomefreak> it looks like it updated from what bzr log says
* gnomefreak goes for smoke
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you use debhelper (>= 5.0.38) now?
<asac> before it was 5.0.0
<asac> which should be fine
<asac> or did lintian complain?
<gnomefreak> -motu told me to change it to that after i uploaded it the first time
<asac> hmm ok
<asac> we can keep it though it might cause a pita for backporters
<gnomefreak> personally i dont think tbird ffox or i-a should be backported (as it has always been a rule to not backport tbird nor ffox) unless they changed their rules
<gnomefreak> !backport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<gnomefreak> !backport is <alias> backports
<ubotu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> if you go to that link about it it states only security fixes for ffox
<gnomefreak> iirc mainly because of libc6 depend
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: that version i used is the exact version going into gutsy?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> i let the revu upload finish but i still cant log in damnit
<gnomefreak> i will log into my gutsy sys soon and build it install it and test it since i have this feeling it will take 1 day+ to get into archive
<asac> gnomefreak: i will revert debhelper dependency to 5.0.0
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> everything else will stay the way it is
<asac> i will push that to bzr once my testbuild has finished
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ill brb gonna boot into gutsy
<gnomefreak> asac: should we reject bug 94020?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94020 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  seamonkey" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94020
<asac> i think we should mark it as fix released once iceape is in archive
<asac> maybe retitle to "[needs packaging]  seamonkey/iceape"
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i changed debhelper version on local build want me to update bzr?
<gnomefreak> Host 'Gutsy', running Linux 2.6.20-15-generic - Cpu0: Intel 1681 MHz; Up: 1:23; Users: 3; Load: 7.30; Free: [Mem: 8/250 Mio]  [Swap: 629/729 Mio]  [/: 12201/18075 Mio] ; Vpenis: 25.8 cm;
* gnomefreak gone
<IdleOne> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 7.04 - feisty Kernel: 2.6.20-15-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 7.2.0 | Desktop: Gnome v2.1.1 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.0
<asac> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<gnomefreak> asac: how did iceape do?
<gnomefreak> it built here ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: think i found a problem with it
<gnomefreak> iceape-chatzilla depends on iceape-browser (>= 1.1.1+u1-1);  however: Version of iceape-browser on system is 1.1.1+u1-0ubuntu1.
<gnomefreak> same error with iceape-dev
<gnomefreak> cant install iceape meta package untill those errors are resolved afaict
<gnomefreak> nope that did work
<gnomefreak> other than that iceape works fine :)
<gnomefreak> asac: did you push iceape by chance? it looks like the problem above is due to Depends: iceape-browser (>= ${source:Upstream-Version}-1), iceape-browser (<= ${source:Version}.1~)  instead of depending on iceape-browser (= ${binary:Version})
<gnomefreak> -dev is set the same way. im not sure why it was changed (i didnt change it i wouldnt think you did either)
<gnomefreak> ill look into changing that and testing it for ubuntu2. also if you are running iceape or anyone else that is on fiesty-gutsy go to a rss feed like you are gonna add it for some reason mine opens the source of the page can anyone confirm this on either dists.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-15
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah i fixed that depends problem
<asac> tomorrow i will send up
<asac> thanks
<asac> now time for bed
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<gnomefreak> asac: thank you
<asac> gnomefreak: ever heard of anybody loosing certificates or something?
<asac> when upgrading to new firefox?
<gnomefreak> no that is a first i heard of it was in -devel
<gnomefreak> this is assuming they mean <go to web site and they get the cert dialog>
* gnomefreak has been getting alot of them lately (more than normal)
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> asac: are you running iceape on any of your systems? including debian?
<asac> i just run for testing packages
<asac> not debian
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> when you click on the little rss feed icons it seems to give me the source of the page instead of the rss feed info
<gnomefreak> wondering if its gutsy, me or iceape
<gnomefreak> hmmmm if you add the URL it works fine but just seems weird i get http://news.google.com/?output=rss (XML file)
<gnomefreak> comment ==
<gnomefreak>         This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.
<asac> isn't it the same for firefox as well?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> firefox when you open a rss link you get http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/xml?id=3222367
<gnomefreak> top part == bookmark/subscribe info rest is links to <news> items  (<news> for the above site atleast)
<gnomefreak> i was looking for a build option but didnt see one for iceape and i dont have ffox source handy yet
<gnomefreak> asac: it seems to be a problem upstream (iceape rss thing) seamonkey on arch linux doe sthe same thing with version 1.1.1
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> im going to see if there is a bug upstream
<gnomefreak> asac: about the certs. iceape seems to be worse than firefox (as in it asks alot more than ffox)
<asac> sure
<asac> i will fix that with upload
<pochu> hiya folks!
<gnomefreak> hi pochu
<pochu> I have an issue with listen: it crashes everytime I click on the lyrics or the wikipedia tab (which is rendered by firefox). This problem was happening in the past, but I fixed it, and is happening again since the libnss and libnspr changes in gutsy
<pochu> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> i never found bug in mozilla nor debian bug trackers on the rss thing
<pochu> The launcher does the following:
<pochu> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox exec /usr/lib/listen/listen "$@"
<gnomefreak> pochu: it will need to be built on nss nad nspr afaik
<pochu> hmm
<gnomefreak> if listen uses nss and nspr than it will need to be built on new version
<pochu> gnomefreak: good point :) It builds against firefox, but gonna try adding them as build-deps
<pochu> gnomefreak: it uses mozembed
<gnomefreak> pochu: on gutsy?
<pochu> yes
* gnomefreak doesnt use listen but that was the first thing that came to mind
<pochu> but it's broken atm (listen)
<gnomefreak> did you talk to listen maintainer?
<pochu> the debian one?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu
<pochu> I take care of it
<pochu> nobody else, afaik
<gnomefreak> ah
<pochu> gnomefreak: let me try adding those build-depends, who knows :)
<gnomefreak> pochu: well asa_c might know better i havent heard of it until feisty devel and still never used it
<pochu> gnomefreak: it's a nice player :)
<pochu> gnomefreak: it build-depends on libnspr4-dev, didn't know it :)
<pochu> no, it doesn't
<pochu> I added it recently to test it :)
<pochu> I've added libnss3-dev too, let's see
<gnomefreak> it doesnt show neither nor ffox here with apt-get
<pochu> yep, it build-depends on firefox, but doesn't depend on it (yet)
<pochu> I have to add it, though (already done here)
<gnomefreak> im granning source atm
<gnomefreak> grabbing
<pochu> thanks! :)
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<pochu> hmm
<pochu> you will need a patch I have here to fix the makefile
<gnomefreak> 00_Makefile.patch  << that one?
<pochu> well, there are a couple of patches which workaround it
<pochu> yes, that and gtkmozembed
<gnomefreak> 04_gtkmozembed?
* gnomefreak wonders why all the patches were dropped if you need them?
<pochu> they were dropped?
<gnomefreak> you dropped them
<gnomefreak> by the looks of it
<gnomefreak> - 00_Makefile.patch dropped (some fixed, some useless)
<gnomefreak> thats the makefile one dropped
<gnomefreak> - 20_notification_area_restore.patch dropped (fixed upstream) - 15_desktop.patch dropped (useless) - 10_fix_exception.patch dropped (fixed upstream) - 05_remove_shebangs.patch dropped (fixed upstream) - 00_Makefile.patch dropped (some fixed, some useless) - 01_images_dir.patch dropped (useless)
<gnomefreak> those were all dropped
<pochu> yes, they were fixed in he 0.5 version
<pochu> but I added two more
<pochu> to fix the gtkmozembed path
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw
<pochu> and later I found that the makefile was broken, and I've sent a patch upstream
<gnomefreak> but if i need the 00_Makefile.patch why did you drop it?
<gnomefreak> that would explain that
<pochu> oh :)
<pochu> 00_Makefile is different
<gnomefreak> installing it now to see whats going on
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<pochu> s/is/was/
<pochu> I added gtkmozembed and listen_bin to workaround the issue
<pochu> i.e. to fix the LD_LIBRARY_PATH, which wasn't set up
<pochu> but now, though it's fine (LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox), it's broken again
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm it is crashing ill look at crash log in a few minutes
<pochu> ok, thanks again :)
<gnomefreak> pochu: any changes from feisty to gutsy that are important other than nss and nspr being built on their own now instead of by ff
<gnomefreak> i need a dbg or dbgsym package. last i knew pittis repo for feisty was down
<gnomefreak> pochu: any changes from feisty to gutsy that are important other than nss and nspr being built on their own now instead of by ff
<asac> pochu: anything you need my input?
<gnomefreak> asac: im thinking its a nss nspr thing. but i dont know if new upstream....
<asac> what issue is this about?
<gnomefreak> listen crashes when click on lyrics or wikipedia
<gnomefreak> listen build dep in firefox but not on nss or nspr
<pochu> gnomefreak: I've just built it against firefox-dev, libnss3-dev and libnspr4-dev and it still crashes
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> pochu: what changes from feisty to gutsy? like new upstream or maybe python is messing it up?
<asac> pochu: how is it linked?
<asac> e.g. what does ldd show
<asac> python mozgtkembed is known to be broken
<gnomefreak> pochu: clicking either of them open firefox? and is that all that uses ffox
<gnomefreak> asac: that might be it than :)
<pochu> asac: will you fix it? :)
<pochu> asac: is it broken since the nss and nspr split? It fails since then, IIRC
<pochu> gnomefreak: clicking on them open the tab, but the tab is rendered by gtkmozembed
<asac> afaik python was broken always
<asac> how can i test?
<asac> its package 'listen' ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<pochu> in feisty it was working fine
<pochu> asac: it doesn't use python mozembed, but /usr/lib/firefox/embedmoz.so
<asac> i am currently installing in gutsy
<asac> lets see
<pochu> err /usr/lib/firefox/libgtkembedmoz.so
<pochu> asac: ok, ty
<asac> has it already been respun against latest?
<asac> or is it still the feisty package i get from gutsy archive?
<gnomefreak> feisty in gutsy
<asac> k
<pochu> yep
<asac> my bet would be that listen does not explicitly depend on libnspr libnsss
<asac> which is why now those aren't pulled at all
<pochu> it doesn't
<asac> try to install libnspr4 and libnss3
<asac> by hand
<asac> should fix it
<pochu> gonna try :)
<asac> (without having looked at it)
<gnomefreak> pochu: ill be back in a few please dont go anywhere i have quicky about liferea
<pochu> The following packages will be REMOVED: firefox-dev libnspr4-dev libnss3-dev
<pochu> asac: is that a dependency bug? ^
<pochu> installing anyway
<asac> no
<pochu> gnomefreak: sure, thanks for your help!
<asac> its allright
<asac> pochu: listen starts here
<asac> how will it crash?
<asac> oh now it crashed :)
<pochu> still crashes
<pochu> with libnss3 and libnspr4 :/
<gnomefreak> pochu: has liferea always reset the seperaters upon restarting it?
* gnomefreak thinking its upstream problem but would like to know if it has always done that
<pochu> seperaters?
<pochu> btw I found that bug in gentoo tracker, too
<gnomefreak> yes the line that seperates the left panel from the main panel and the one in the main panel
<pochu> I think so
<pochu> at least for a long time
<gnomefreak> if you make left panel bigger close and start it back up it doesnt save settings
<asac> somehow the patch looks wrong
<pochu> asac: is a workaround
<pochu> I can send you the good one :)
<asac> looks wrong though
<pochu> it worked in feisty
<asac> actually can you please just run make all on a non-patched source and tell me what gets printed for IN:
<pochu> sure
<asac>  pkg-config --libs-only-L firefox-gtkmozembed 2>/dev/null | sed -e "s/-L//g" -e "s/[ ] /\,/" -e "s/[  ] //g"
<asac> -> /usr/lib/firefox,
<asac> which is wrong
<asac> see the trailing ','
<asac> which is probably why the HACK didn't work without the patch
<asac> e.g. CONFIGURE_IN_MOZEMBED_HACK will yield LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox,
<asac> which should be /usr/lib/firefox
<pochu> asac: I sent this patch upstream: http://www.listen-project.org/attachment/ticket/639/06_makefile_works.2.patch
<pochu> and this is the output of "make all" :) http://pastebin.ca/489146
<asac> pygtkmozembed: found
<asac> didn't you tell that its not used?
<pochu> hmm
<pochu> That's what I thought
<asac> how are things started? i mean where is LD_LIBRARY_PATH set?
<asac> on startup
<pochu> in /usr/bin/listen
<pochu> last line
<pochu> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox python -OO /usr/lib/listen/listen.py "$@"
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 15 May 09:00: Community Council | 15 May 11:00: Kernel Team | 16 May 08:00: Edubuntu | 17 May 12:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 18 May 16:00: Forum Council | 20 May 13:00: Xubuntu Developers
<pochu> asac: are you sure pygtkmozembed was always broken?
<pochu> IIRC, this crash is happening since the nss and nspr split
<pochu> at the same time liferea was broken
<pochu> Bug #112384
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112384 in liferea "Liferea doesn't work anymore due to the latest firefox upload (2.0.0.3+3-0ubuntu1)" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112384
<asac> bug 26436
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 26436 in firefox "gtkmozembed crashs with python" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26436
<pochu> looking
<asac> pochu: lifearea had a missing depends ... now it still crashes with the same problem as before (e.g. on java sites)
<asac> remember?
<pochu> asac: that's a different issue
<asac> right
<pochu> asac: 112384 was at startup (liferea didnt' started)
<pochu> and the java issue was present before
<asac> pochu: try to respin pygtkmozembed
<asac> maybe that helps
<pochu> we fixed one crash, but still have to fix the other :)
<pochu> asac: sorry, respin?
<asac> lifearea needed a respin (rebuild) ... same probably for pygtkmozembed
<pochu> asac: good point, gonna try :)
<gnomefreak> asac: upstream has a bug on removing temp files upon restart (that conflicts with bug 15179
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 15179 in firefox "Users should be discouraged from editing temporary files" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/15179
<gnomefreak> upstream bug i speak of is mozilla 58580
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 58580 in MailNews: Backend "temp files from sending drafts or posting news are create with bad permissions" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=58580
<asac> gnomefreak: please mark it properly
<gnomefreak> sorry thats mailnews
<asac> hmm if you find the right bug, please add it as upstream bug
<asac> maybe ask me to verify that its the right one first
<asac> but if your sure just go ahead
<gnomefreak> i am looking for it :)
<asac> pochu: works?
<pochu> asac: just finished, doesn't :/
<pochu> I've rebuild python-gnome2-extras adding libnss3-dev and libnspr4-dev as build-deps
<pochu> installed the resulting python-gnome2-extras and -dev, then rebuild listen with dpkg-buildpackage
<pochu> and it still crashes :/
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get a sec can you look at the mozilla bug above its filed against core so maybe that would be ffox also
<asac> gnomefreak: which one?
<gnomefreak> mozilla 58580
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 58580 in MailNews: Backend "temp files from sending drafts or posting news are create with bad permissions" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=58580
<pochu> the file which manages it is src/widget/mozembed_wrap.py
* gnomefreak aways thought common sense was to save file to disk before editing incase of problems (disk not /tmp)
<gnomefreak> atleast thats how i see the save to disk entry in the dialog. open with should be used to read not change IMHO
<gnomefreak> but i didnt find any other bug as close as the one i posted above in mozilla's tracker
<gnomefreak> and that bug was last commented on in 2002
<gnomefreak> so lets say they intergrated it in ffox also (dont see comment) that would explain why they are being removed
<pochu> re: listen: from bug 26436: "For applications that live in the gnome panel LD_LIBRARY_PATH is not an
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 26436 in firefox "gtkmozembed crashs with python" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26436
<pochu> option."
<pochu> does that help anyway?
<pochu> hmm, I don't think so, since it worked in feisty
<pochu> please ignore me :)
<pochu> do you guys know about any other python app which uses gtkmozembed?
<gnomefreak> Host 'GutsyGibbons', running Linux 2.6.20-15-generic - Cpu0: Intel 1681 MHz; Up: 43 min; Users: 3; Load: 2.56; Free: [Mem: 20/250 Mio]  [Swap: 670/729 Mio]  [/: 24754/37872 Mio] ; Vpenis: 31.1 cm;
<gnomefreak> pochu: it crashes in feisty also
<gnomefreak> when i click lyrics
<gnomefreak> Sorry, the program "listen.py" closed unexpectedly
<gnomefreak> Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<gnomefreak> i have plenty of free mem :(
<gnomefreak> ok installing listen-dbgsym ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: you sure you don't have preview archive packages in feisty installed?
<gnomefreak> shit yeah i do nss and nspr
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> well wouldnt that mean those are the issue?
* gnomefreak cant get shit worth of a backtrace either
<gnomefreak> meeting
<pochu> gnomefreak: install an old firefox
<gnomefreak> pochu: i would have to install old ff old nss and old nspr im sure a few other things too
<pochu> booting a feisty machine, let me see
<gnomefreak> pochu: i would because i have all the gutsy stuff in my feisty repo for testing
<gnomefreak> or i use my feisty chroot but in meeting atm
<pochu> gnomefreak: works fine here on a stock feisty
<gnomefreak> listen is borked in feisty
<gnomefreak> i get traceback
<gnomefreak> with normal feisty packages installed
<gnomefreak> ImportError: No module named glade  is final line
<gnomefreak> asac: pochu here is everything i have on it http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/489308
<gnomefreak> ok im off for a bit i have to get things around here done
<Admiral_Chicago> \o/
<Admiral_Chicago> one more day of this and I'll be done :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: slave work?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: pretty much...final exams. I finish today, will be back at home tomorrow night.
<asac> good luck
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks...which reminds me...time to go type all this up
<bluekuja> asac: ping
<asac> whats up?
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> are you able to join the MOTU torrent team as sponsotr
<bluekuja> for universe and main?
<bluekuja> we take care of all bittorrent packages
<bluekuja> asac: it would be nice to have you in :)
<asac> why do i need to join the team?
<asac> url?
<asac> i mean i could just sponsor, right?
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> https://launchpad.net/~motu-torrent
<bluekuja> asac: is ok for you?
<asac> sure just add me
<bluekuja> great
<bluekuja> adding
<asac> if i get swamped with upload requests I will just ignore them :)
<asac> bluekuja: great
<bluekuja> asac: lol
<bluekuja> asac: added :)
<bluekuja> when we have some new packages ready to be reviewed I'll try to ping you or other sponsors to ack them :)
<asac> can you add a list of supported packages to the mainpage?
<bluekuja> I wont bug you so much dont worry
<asac> sure
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> gonna add all packages
<asac> if packages are well prepared, reviewing and uploading should not be a problem
<bluekuja> where the team is bug contact too
<bluekuja> asac: do you think that a irc channel for the team is ok?
<asac> don't know ... probably at some point.
<asac> you are admin :) ... so its your decision i guess ;)
<bluekuja> asac: ok :) if I'll create it, gonna tell you chnnel name :)
<gnomefreak> anyone know where the desktop icons are stored?
<pochu> /usr/share/pixmaps/, iirc
<gnomefreak> pochu: not really
<gnomefreak> pochu: i mean to remove the icons off desktop
<pochu> oh :)
<pochu> gnomefreak: .gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers ?
<gnomefreak> not panel desktop
<pochu> that's it :)
<pochu> what do you mean then?
<gnomefreak> i mean the desktop icons
<pochu> oh :)
<pochu> I was thinking about the panel ones ;)
<gnomefreak> the ones on hte desktop (home, computer, and trash
<gnomefreak> i cant believe they went back to this set up. i stopped using xfce because of the desktop icons
<pochu> IIRC, they are gconf keys
<gnomefreak> there used to be a folder but ill wait for nautilus to get fixed i guess
<gnomefreak> pochu: its in gconf editor nautilus/apps/desktop
<gnomefreak> asac: by chance does firefox_* ubuntu4 fix the certificate issue?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> cool :)
<bluekuja> asac: #ubuntu-motu-torrent :)
<bluekuja> when you're back
<asac> yeah won't join today ;) ... probably tomorrow
<bluekuja> asac: perfect ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: did you happen to push your iceape changes to bzr?
<gnomefreak> wtf is up with apport. we no longer get coredumps
<asac> really?
<asac> just .crash files i thought
<gnomefreak> asac: its due to being a python crash
<gnomefreak> py crashes dont write coredump
<asac> ok
<asac> should not be firefox related :)
<asac> python can work around this, by linking against every lib :)
<asac> i tested it with success for pygtkmozembed
<gnomefreak> i didnt know python wouldnt write coredumps :(
<asac> does it segfault?
<asac> otherwise there will be just a exception trace on cmdline i guess
<gnomefreak> listen.py
<gnomefreak> no traces no coredump
<asac> yes ... maybe coredumps are completely turned off for you
<gnomefreak> cant use gdb either to get backtrace. maybe there are certain flags needed
<gnomefreak> asac: pitti said its python
<asac> python disables coredump?
<asac> can be
<asac> no idea :)
<asac> if you know, let me know :)
<gnomefreak> 14:53 <           pitti > ah, as I said, no coredump necessary for Python  crashes
<asac> guess he misunderstood :)
<asac> do we get a segfault?
<asac> on the console?
<asac> or does it just exit?
<gnomefreak> 14:52 <      gnomefreak > to the crash file
<gnomefreak> 14:53 <           pitti > gnomefreak: oh, it definitively should appear there  (unless it's a Python crash
<asac> gnomefreak: doesn't matter what he said ... answer my question :)
<gnomefreak> it segfaults but since listen is python it wont write a coredump to crash file
<asac> na :)
<asac> thats wrong
<asac> pitte ment that python crashes are no segfaults
<asac> which is why there will be no coredump
<gnomefreak> we get  segfault (coredumped)
<asac> anyway, we have a crash in a native binding
<asac> which is a segfault :)
<asac> yeah ... maybe apport doesn't get it
<asac> your coredump should be somewhere
<gnomefreak> its not i crashed it a dozen time this morning
<asac> where do you look for the coredump?
<gnomefreak> and not one gave me coredump nor backtrace maybe strace is needed since its a script
<asac> coredump will probably not end up in where apport crash files end up in
<gnomefreak> in the .crash file in /var/crash
<asac> is there a crash file?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> for that incident at all?
<gnomefreak> but nothing usefull even with the -dbgsym packages installed
<asac> gnomefreak: show me the console when it crashes :)
<asac> did you tell pitti that you see a "segfault (coredumped)" message ?
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/489888
<gnomefreak> no since he stated python crashes wont get a coredump
<asac> i will talk to him
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/489893
<gnomefreak> that is full crash file in /var/crash
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe you get a second crash file?
<gnomefreak> it over writes the first one
<gnomefreak> asac: only one crash file per crash
<gnomefreak> sorry misunderstood so ignore first comment
<gnomefreak> /usr/lib/listen/widget/tray.py:45: DeprecationWarning: the module egg.trayicon is deprecated; equivalent functionality can now be found in pygtk 2.10 try: import egg.trayicon
<gnomefreak> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<gnomefreak> that what i get now
<gnomefreak> and only gives me one crash file in /var/crash/ so its overwriting the first one
* gnomefreak thinks this isnt so great
<gnomefreak> if it happens on everthing
<gnomefreak> everything
<asac> k
<asac> Bug #114384
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114384 in malone "Dead email accounts cause launchpad to mailbomb and crush subscriber inboxes" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114384
<asac> is a nasty thing
<gnomefreak> yes it is and pissed me off over the last week
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> i just saw that
<asac> certificate problem was already reported
<asac> if someone had told me we could have reacted in a more timely fashion
<asac> anyway, nevermind :)
<asac> should keep up with bugmail reading
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> asac: do you have a minute to review a package?
<asac> post url :)
<asac> i will come to it when time allows
<bluekuja> you just need .dsc, diff.gz and orig.tar.gz
<bluekuja> right?
<bluekuja> to dpkg-source it
<asac> y
<bluekuja> perfect
<asac> isn't in in revu?
<asac> i hate downloading things
<bluekuja> nope
<bluekuja> its a torrent application
<bluekuja> well I'll make a tar.gz
<asac> k
<bluekuja> with everything
<bluekuja> inside
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> bluekuja: is the app from debian or self-packaged?
<bluekuja> self
<bluekuja> packaged
<asac> k
<bluekuja> asac: I pm you the link
<asac> thats shit :) ... post a link
<asac> i cannot click on that :)
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> its the truth ;)
<asac> cool
<bluekuja> now better?
<bluekuja> it links here
<bluekuja> tell me if it works
<asac> download running
<bluekuja> great
<bluekuja> speed?
<asac> looks pretty good on first glance
<asac> lintian?
<bluekuja> lintian seems clean
<asac> you don't clean up everything in clean: target
<asac> you should be able to see another file in diff.gz
<asac> if you build two times
<bluekuja> I built it one time
<asac> that file needs to be removed in clean
<asac> yeah built one more time
<asac> then look at diff.gz
<asac> you will see :)
<bluekuja> oh :D
<asac> does it implement bittorrent protocol on its own? or why is there just depends on libcurl and libgtk
<asac> or does curl provide torrent already?
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> libcurl deps
<bluekuja> provide support for it
<bluekuja> anyway it builds great here
<bluekuja> (gutsy pbuilder)
<asac> does it download on its own? or just find .torrent files?
<asac> interesting
<bluekuja> it download on its own
<bluekuja> its like
<bluekuja> bitstormlite filename.torrent
<asac> you sure curl provides bittorrent support?
<asac> i can't find anything on website
<bluekuja> mmm...
<bluekuja> they arent related
<bluekuja> the client work on its own
<bluekuja> it doesnt need a bittorrent support
<bluekuja> if you try
<asac> looks like
<bluekuja> bitstormlite filename.torrent
<bluekuja> it will open a gtk gui
<bluekuja> and the download starts
<asac> can you add more downloads to a single window?
<bluekuja> nope
<bluekuja> every download
<bluekuja> has its own windows
<bluekuja> *window
<asac> k
<bluekuja> its a really cool client btw
<asac> so you cannot download multiple files at once through a single port
<asac> actually, i am currently writing one on my own :)
<bluekuja> well bittorrent doesnt use a single port for downloads
<asac> sure it does ... if you use btlaunchmanycurses it works
<asac> for instance
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> usually you should get a tcp-sppof
<bluekuja> *spoof
<asac> he?
<bluekuja> some clients assign a port randomly
<asac> yes ... thats a differnt story
<bluekuja> and
<asac> i mean you need 1 server port open but can still download/share multiple files
<bluekuja> if the port is assigned randomly
<bluekuja> you get a tcp spoof problem
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> of course
<asac> i hate setting up multiple port forwards :)
<asac> ok i have it on disk ... du you have a ITP open in debian?
<bluekuja> me too
<asac> we should probably push it there as well
<bluekuja> I hate it
<bluekuja> with my router
<bluekuja> asac: yeah
<bluekuja> lets push it on debian too
<bluekuja> its really nice
<bluekuja> let me create a ITP bug
<asac> please open a ITP
<asac> yes great
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> so lets upload to ubuntu with -0ubuntu0 version and to debian -1
<asac> once its through debian NEW queue we can just sync
<asac> and upload to debian only
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> ok if you have a bug number let me know
<asac> i will test the application for basic functionality tomorrow and then upload to ubuntu and debian
<asac> ok ... end of day now. cu tomorrow
<bluekuja> asac: itp number
<bluekuja> you want it on email or here?
<asac> here is ok ... just ping me again if i forget
<asac> and please provide a fixed version (e.g. little cleanup in rules)
<bluekuja> asac: I didnt understand what you mean
<bluekuja> about that file
<bluekuja> in .diff
<asac> yes
<asac> everything generated during build should be cleaned up
<asac> in clean
<asac> i will look tomorrow at what the build yields ... but from what i see it looks good so far
<bluekuja> asac: ok great, just sent the email to debian
<asac> email?
<bluekuja> yeah for bug report
<asac> ah ok
<bluekuja> I use email
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> sure
<asac> debian only has email :)
<bluekuja> yup^^
<bluekuja> or reportbug
<asac> ensure that there is no itp pending
<asac> otherwise ask owner if you can take-over :)
* asac now gone for sure
<bluekuja> asac: I saw a itp pending of 2005
<bluekuja> *2006
<bluekuja> no one answered
<bluekuja> I think we can take-over it
<bluekuja> then
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> yes ... just set owner to you
<bluekuja> version is different
<asac> and cc original owner
<bluekuja> c version
<asac> that doesn't matter
<bluekuja> now we have i
<bluekuja> oh ok, I've already sent my email
<bluekuja> Ill add a comment to it
<asac> merge bugs
<asac> and set owner to you on both
<asac> that would be fine then
<bluekuja> ok, great
<bluekuja> I'll look how to merge
<bluekuja> them
<bluekuja> :P
<asac> yeah ... and how to change owner :)
<asac> have fun
<asac> you will get it :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> asac: tnx :D
<bluekuja> see you tomorrow
<bluekuja> take care
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-16
<gnomefreak> asac: you up yet?
<asac> sure
* gnomefreak forgot 
<asac> currently spinnin iceape to see whats going on :)
<asac> are there warnings?
<asac> for certs ?
<gnomefreak> dealing with the stupid undeliverable
<asac> undeliveralbe?
<gnomefreak> not since ffox upgrade. i havent checked with iceape yet
<asac> mail bomb?
<gnomefreak> bug 114943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114943 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@gtk_style_realize]  [@IA__gtk_style_attach] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114943
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> ah
<gnomefreak> i just pinged guys in #launchpad about it
<asac> thats not a problem :)
<asac> yeah ... would be nice to here how debian bts deals with that kind of flood
<gnomefreak> whats wrong with totem-xine?
<asac> totem-xine is broken :)
<asac> does not work in mozilla
<asac> e.g. as embed plugin
<gnomefreak> it doesnt?
<asac> its not supported anyway :)
<asac> so use is discouraged
<asac> gstreamer is viable alternative
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> xine plays more formats out of box
<asac> doesn't matter :)
<asac> gstreamer works nowadays as well
<asac> in edgy xine supports more formats
<asac> in feisty i haven't seen a thing that gstreamer cannot plays
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> whats wrong with iceape?
<gnomefreak> just the certs issue?
<asac> have no idea
<asac> i even don't know if there is a cert issue
<asac> :)
<asac> now starting my build :)
<asac> lets see
<gnomefreak> it seemst o remmeber them atm
<asac> ok there is an issue
<gnomefreak> what issue?
<asac> fairly easy to solve though :)
<asac> ca cert not recognized
<gnomefreak> i got 2 of them from LP a little while ago restarted iceape and didnt get it again
<gnomefreak> ok this is odd
<gnomefreak> im not sure i like this at all :(
<gnomefreak> maybe ill ping ben later about this
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<asac> you probably selected "accept certificate forever"
<gnomefreak> i always do
* gnomefreak thinks ffox in feisty crashes less than on edgy :(
<asac> sure :) ... at least the gtk_style_realize crash is mostly fixed
<gnomefreak> someone stated it was bad in thier own words
<asac> that it didn't crash anymore?
<asac> ok iceape appears to be ready
<asac> i pushed my changes
<asac> to bzr
<asac> now sending up
<gnomefreak> 06:10 <          topyli > i wouldn't use firefox as a benchmark for anything  though :)
<gnomefreak> 06:11 <           kaukx > qiuite a bit ? firefox on feisty is a crash master!!!!
<gnomefreak> 06:11 <           orbin > kaukx: ah, so i'm not alone. :)
<gnomefreak> asac: ty ill update in a bit
<asac> user trolls or what?
<gnomefreak> topyli isnt hes been around for a long time the other 2 ive never seen or dont remember seeing
<asac> being around for long time is typically a property of a troll as well :)
<gnomefreak> true
* gnomefreak thinkingbefore you push iceape
<gnomefreak> maybe make it for next ubuntu release
<gnomefreak> what file hold the prefferences?
<gnomefreak> think i found it
<gnomefreak> pref("browser.toolbars.showbutton.go",      false);   think we should change that to true
<gnomefreak> right now without it it opens the search panel like if you typed launchpad.net <enter> it will open search panel. i changed mine locally in prefferneces menu
<gnomefreak> lol 1 theme for seamonkey on mozilla site
<gnomefreak> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=seamonkey+themes&status=4
<asac> its already uploaded
<gnomefreak> im talking for ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> when we have a list to do
<gnomefreak> since ubuntu is concidered modern would you have issues in changing default theme from classic to modern at the same time of the showbutton change? and ubuntu2 with any bug fixes we can fit in (would like a fairly long list of items before jumping to ubuntu2 unless we have to respin for some odd reason
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> but not sure about the theme change (since debain ships with classic)
<asac> i have no opinion on that
<asac> :)
<asac> its your package
<asac> i will just review and upload whats in bzr
<gnomefreak> k :)
<gnomefreak> ok i made a iceape to do list :)
<asac> thats good .... maybe use bugs for that :)
<asac> once there is a package in the archive where you can file against
<gnomefreak> yep :)
<gnomefreak> will Depends: iceape-browser (>= ${source:Upstream-Version}-0), iceape-browser (<= ${source:Version}.1~)  need to be changed with every upload?
<asac> nope
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i am a bit unsure why mike added that kind of depends range at all
<asac> as if there will be a "just iceape-browser" update at some point
<asac> which is far from going to happen soon
<gnomefreak> yeah i dont see that happening since everything is built in
<asac> right
<asac> maybe at some point we can split the package in multiple sources
<asac> e.g. source per component
<asac> but for that there needs to be upstream fixage all over :)
<gnomefreak> yeah, i think its better as is since you can change one package and not affect the others
<gnomefreak> did you ever fix enigmail in gutsy?
<gnomefreak> yep looks like it
<asac> should be in
<asac> hanged in NEW
<asac> in binary NEW ... and unfortunately no mail is send for binary NEW
<asac> :(
<asac> so i didn't notice
<gnomefreak> if binary NEW doesnt send email how do you know if it fails or passes?
<asac> hehe
<asac> no idea :)
<asac> hope that NEW people do a decent job
<asac> watch if it becomes available for download on archive mirrors
<asac> etc.
<gnomefreak> im waiting for the gutsy changes ML post for it that should be a sign it will hit archives soon after
<asac> j
<asac> y
<gnomefreak> good thing is i havent had it crash on me once since we first added it to repo
<asac> which?
<asac> enig?
<gnomefreak> no iceape
<gnomefreak> enigmail works great
<asac> ah ... right
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> that hasnt crashed either
* gnomefreak likes the new set up wizard
<asac> yes
<asac> its getting better every time
<gnomefreak> i was happy i went through it and it gave me choice to set it up for all identies
<asac> cool
<asac> :)
<asac> even me noticed a difference ... which means "a lot must have changed"
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> moron trying to put ntfs partition *inside* ext3 partition and wants grub to boot to it
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> asac: have you seen but 111940 yet? i am kind of wondering why its against hunspell if hunspell isnt the issue
<asac> bug 111940
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111940 in hunspell "libhunspell-1.1-0 1.1.5-6: Incompatible ABI change" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111940
<gnomefreak> oops bug yes not but
<asac> we have no problem from that
<asac> its only openoffice that needs a respin
<asac> point is that openoffice build currently fails :) ... so no respin available yet ;)
<gnomefreak> ha
<asac> afaik it fails because of something java related
<gnomefreak> i havent heard that yet but yeah i had oo.o crash on me while checking that bug
<gnomefreak> can i reject the hunspell task?
<gnomefreak> asac: have we heard of .5 release of sunbird yet?
<asac> keep the hunspell task
<asac> its not yet decided if we want to change soname ... which would be unfortunate because the current soname is an upstream agreed one
<gnomefreak> soname of hunspell?
<asac> yes
<asac> problem is that there is abi breakage, but soname was not bumped
<asac> problem was that we pulled in a debian experimental package
<gnomefreak> yeah thats good
<asac> and now we have the mess, debian maintainer agreed on the same soname he used in his experimental version
<gnomefreak> arnt we merging fron there anyway?
<asac> but for an incompatible package
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> and of course, there is no way to tell them: bump soname
<asac> diverging soname from them would be quite unfortunate either
<gnomefreak> lol that is a damn mess
<asac> anyway, no final decision
<gnomefreak> once we know we have to rebuild everything depending on it "oh what fun"
<asac> we have to respin anyway :)
<asac> otherwise we crash :(
<asac> happely there are just mozillas and openoffice afaik
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> asac: have you seen bug 60995 upstream is mozilla 358764
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60995 in firefox "The backspace key pages up instead of going back in history" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60995
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 358764 in Keyboard Navigation "On Linux, backspace should do nothing" [Trivial,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358764
<gnomefreak> or has it already been fixed in 2.0.0.3
<gnomefreak> i dont have ffox source atm to check
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358764#c4
<asac> :)
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 358764 in Keyboard Navigation "On Linux, backspace should do nothing" [Trivial,Resolved: fixed] 
<asac> crazy man
<gnomefreak> its not fixed here in gutsy (personally i dont see why it should. my backspace pages up
<asac> its fixed on trunk
<asac> but not fixed in the way people wished :)
<asac> new behaviour is: just do nothing
<gnomefreak> asac: can you comment and close it as you wish
<asac> people will probably scream again
<asac> we keep it open until this lands on the branch
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> or we move to ffox3
<gnomefreak> it wont be fixed in edgy nor feisty as they wish anyway
<asac> right
<asac> gnomefreak: i rejected it :)
<asac> let the mob appear
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> epiphany does nothing at all
<asac> yes
<asac> like ffox in future
<asac> just don't read the mail of trolls that will inevitably now appear
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> gnomefreak: tbird 1.5 wsill be supported upstream till autumn
<asac> i need to figure things out before i can say anything on how we will approach this
<gnomefreak> oh ther eis a date now?
<gnomefreak> or is that just tbird?
<asac> tbird
<asac> ffox will have one more release
<asac> 1.5.0.13 that is??
<asac> and then gone
<asac> i am currently trying to figure out how to best query bugzilla to see what fixes are scheduled for the release after that
<asac> so i can look how hard it will be to backport stuff in time
<gnomefreak> asac: problem if you backport for feisty you also have to do edgy and dapper
<gnomefreak> i see big issues with 2.0 on dapper for either
<asac> no edgy has 2.0
<asac> i just would backport for dapper
<asac> 2.0 is still supported for some tim
<gnomefreak> your taking a stable (LTS) release and bringing in fairly unstable packages
<gnomefreak> edgy and feisty would get tbird 2.0 not sure what version dapper has atm
<asac> yeah ... but better then no providing support at all :)
<gnomefreak> !mozilla-thunderbird dapper
<asac> idea is to keep backporting for a while
<asac> and see how long that is going
<asac> as stated in official memo
<gnomefreak> !info mozilla-thunderbird dapper
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 10104 kB, installed size 28800 kB
<gnomefreak> there was an official memo?
<gnomefreak> ill be back im heading to lunch
<asac> bon appetite
<asac> gnomefreak: yes in wiki
<asac> and bug
<asac> where the troll rule atm
<asac> i banned it from my inbox for now because i couldn't stand the whining anymore
<asac> better ignore then jump in and feed the trolls :)
<asac> gnomefreak: i am thinking about improving how we merge iceape from debian
<asac> maybe you can run a diff on the two orig.tar.gz balls (e.g. debians vs. ours) ... and show it to me?
<asac> recursive diff :)
<asac> with diff -ur mozilla.from.debian.orig/ mozilla.from.ubuntu.orig
<asac> with diff -Nurp mozilla.from.debian.orig/ mozilla.from.ubuntu.orig
<asac> e.g. name mozilla dir from debian orig like mozilla.from.debian.orig ... and same for ubuntu one
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^^
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> ok let me see if i can find the orig.tar for debian
<gnomefreak> what do you mean mozilla.from.*
<gnomefreak> you just want the diffs from the mozilla dir?
<gnomefreak> our mozilla dir in orig is empty
<gnomefreak> debians doesnt have a mozilla dir at all
<gnomefreak> i unpacked the 2 orig.tars and running diff on the unpacked dirs. using gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/diff_iceape$ diff -ur iceape-1.1.1.orig/ ubuntu-1.1.x/  since the mozilla dirs are useless
<gnomefreak> trying something different
<asac> no ... you have to compare both mozilla dirs
<asac> don't use dpkg-source to unpack
<asac> but tar
<asac> directly
<asac> e.g. compare just pristing orig content
<gnomefreak> debian has no mozilla and ubuntus is enpty
<asac> hey
<asac> you will figure out :)
<asac> just read this: you have two tarballs right?
<asac> idea is to compare contents of both
<asac> nothing more
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> i also have a dir with the dsc and diffs for both
<asac> that is completely irrelevant atm :)
<gnomefreak> 2 seperate dirs. seeing what one would giive me an answer
<asac> the idea is to get a diff of orig.tar.gz content
<asac> the rest you can delete for this ;)
<asac> just download orig.tar.gz
<asac> of both
<asac> then compare :)
<gnomefreak> cant
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> cant run diff against orig.tar.gz it gives me binarys are differnet
<gnomefreak> thats all it gives me
<gnomefreak> if i unpack them i get .bzr line and one other line
<asac> yeah
<asac> extract
<asac> compare resulting dirs
<asac> thats the idea
<gnomefreak> basicly saying that uubuntu has a bzr and something else that debian doesnt
<gnomefreak> once my proc stopps lagging i will show you the 2 lines of uoutput
<asac> we are talking about comparing mozilla/ trees in orig.tar.gz, right?
<asac> ok the diretory is not called mozilla/ but iceape.ubuntu-1.1.1 or somethign like that
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> the source dirs from each orig.tar
<gnomefreak> running diff on them gives me nothing but 2 lines unless i dpkg-source -x file.dsc
<gnomefreak> than it gives me 1000+ lines of output
<gnomefreak> expected result
<gnomefreak> ill give you the 2 lines it gives me in a minute
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/diff_iceape$ diff -ur iceape-1.1.1.orig/ ubuntu-1.1.x/ 2>&1 | tee diff1.txt   <<< waiting for that to output something atm
<asac> did you download a fresh debian orig? from ftp.debian.org?
<gnomefreak> from packages.debian.org
<gnomefreak> Only in ubuntu-1.1.x/: .bzr
<gnomefreak> Only in ubuntu-1.1.x/: mozilla
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> those are the 2 lines i meant
<asac> oh ... so you have mozilla in ubuntu-1.1.x ?
<gnomefreak> IMHO that isnt helpful
<asac> maybe diff on that instead of ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> its empty
<gnomefreak> mozilla dir in ubuntu-1.1* is empty no hidden files no nothing
<gnomefreak> you want me to try diff -ur iceape-1.1.1.orig/ ubuntu-1.1.x/mozilla 2>&1 | tee diff1.txt
<gnomefreak> should output nothing
<asac> so you claim that debian orig.tar.gz file is empty?
<asac> or ubuntu one?
<asac> i can't believe that ... really ... you did something wrong
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: the mozilla dir is missing from debian and empty in ubuntus
<asac> yeah ... there should be no mozilla dir
<asac> your ubuntu tarball is borked
<gnomefreak> if you want output simular to @@ -1,4 +0,0 @@
<gnomefreak> -#!/bin/sh
<gnomefreak> -
<gnomefreak> -echo "Mozilla has been replaced by Iceape. Extensions still using update-mozilla-chrome"
<gnomefreak> -echo "should be updated"
<asac> try the one you have on net
<gnomefreak> than i need to unpack the .dsc and run diff against source dirs than
<asac> no
<asac> :)
<asac> what size has your orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> the one i have is the one i uploaded to revu
<asac> you extracted
<gnomefreak> 40.5mb
<gnomefreak> thats tared up
<asac> yep
<gnomefreak> unpacked is over 100 mb
<gnomefreak> its still counting
<gnomefreak> over 200MB
<asac> maybe try tomorrow :)
<asac> it will definitly work ;)
<asac> otherwise i will do when come around :)
<gnomefreak> 205.6MB
<gnomefreak> the command i ran was correct right?
<asac> the diff was ok
<asac> but your directory setup was probably wrong
<asac> messing something up when extracting tarball :)
<gnomefreak> lets wait until it hits archive and get it from there if you feel something is wrong. i dont know why there is a ubuntu-1.1.x/mozilla  that is empty and no iceape-1.1.1.orig/mozilla but that doesnt matter too much since you want the diff of the source dirs. so i ran diff on iceape-1.1.1.orig/ ubuntu-1.1.x/
<asac> it must be your tarball ... you probably didn't remove the mozilla dir after moving contents one dir up
<asac> so does iceape dir and ubuntu dir have about the same size?
<gnomefreak> yes] 
<gnomefreak> 1MB or so off
<asac> k
<asac> how long did the diff command run?
<gnomefreak> i ran mv mozilla/* . and mv mozilla/.?* . but mv mozilla/.?* . failed due to it was busy 30 minutes after running the first one
<gnomefreak> 2 minutes or so
<gnomefreak> give or take
<asac> k
<asac> apparently the ubuntu rebranding is wrong in your tarball then
<asac> because thats the only changes expected
<asac> if you have no difference there is something wrong :)
<gnomefreak> i only get them after unpacking .dsc (i get all changes)
<asac> yeah that isn't what i am looking for
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> and they run 5+ minutes
<asac> we run remove.nonfree
<asac> you remember
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> to patch orig.tarball
<asac> we change debian to ubuntu
<asac> so there should be difference in the sourcetree
<gnomefreak> correct
<asac> right
<asac> wait ... i push my orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> asac: should i try running it against ubuntu-1.1.x/debian?
<gnomefreak> and debian dir in debians source
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> just orig.tar.gz content
<asac> nothing else is of concern here :)
<gnomefreak> Only in ubuntu-1.1.x/: .bzr
<gnomefreak> Only in ubuntu-1.1.x/: mozilla
<gnomefreak> those seema  bit general
<asac> gnomefreak: right
<asac> please try my ubuntu orig :)
<gnomefreak> thats why i was thinking in /debian
<gnomefreak> where is it?
<asac> it will be in http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/ soon
<asac> currently uploading
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> takes another 8 minutes to push
<asac> slow upload with ~70 k
<gnomefreak> thats ok take your timee
<asac> 20 minutes -> meeting mofo
<asac> in 20 min.
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> oh can you remove iceape revu once it hits repos
<gnomefreak> ?
<asac> no idea ... can i do that?
<asac> i have all rights except admin i guess :)
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> i thought reviewers were able to
<gnomefreak> ill ask ajmitc_h after it hits archives if you cant do it
<asac> gnomefreak: your orig.tar.gz is borked
<asac> i wrote it in revu page
<asac> so no wonder that diff doesn't work
<asac> May 14 05:01 asac@jwsdot.com   redo orig.tar.gz in proper fashion will fix this
<gnomefreak> could be a good reason
<asac> that *IS* the reason
<gnomefreak> that would be because the second mv command didnt work
<asac> maybe
<gnomefreak> cause i ran the first one
<asac> i don't care :)
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> please keep your eyes more open next time :)
<asac> now the good orig will be in my people account :)
* gnomefreak wish i knew why i was getting that error on that mv command though
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> dunno :) ... better find it out instead of ignoring
<asac> otherwise you will always get troubles ;)
<gnomefreak> i will look at it more indepth tomorrow if i get time
<gnomefreak> ok wgetting it atm
<asac> hey not yet finished :)
<asac> 30 seconds left
<asac> 22
<asac> 10
<asac> 5
<asac> 4
<asac> 3
<asac> 2
<asac> 1
<asac> finish
<asac> gnomefreak: go
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> btw restarted download ;)
* gnomefreak off for a bit asac if your here in a few hours ill have the diffs unless you alreeady have them
<asac> cool
<asac> i will be off soon for a while
<asac> will take a glance later
<gnomefreak> ill post them somewhere and give you link to it/them
<gnomefreak> did you want both the -ur and the -Nurp output?
<gnomefreak> or just -Nurp
<gnomefreak> ftp://youmortals.com/gnomefreak.youmortals.com/diff-ur.txt  and ftp://youmortals.com/gnomefreak.youmortals.com/diff-Nurp.txt  and the 2 files you wanted as i understood it
<gnomefreak> crap
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/diff-ur.txt and http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/diff-Nurp.txt
<gnomefreak> those are the right addresses. im off not lay down and try to rm -rf headache/from/hell
<asac> i will have to look into this
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> this looks wierd
<asac> either the remove.nonfree script is not doing what it should be or the tarball i used is borked :)
<Adri2000> heya
<Adri2000> libxul-dev have unmet deps in gutsy, seems that it needs to be transitioned. is anyone going to do it?
<asac> what deps are unmet?
<asac> Adri2000: ?
<Adri2000>   libxul-dev: Depends: libnss3-dev (= 1.8.0.10-3ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Adri2000>               Depends: libnspr4-dev (= 1.8.0.10-3ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Adri2000>               Depends: libmozjs-dev (= 1.8.0.10-3ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<asac> ok
<asac> problem is that it has strict depends
<asac> dunno about libmozjs-dev ... guess it has the same problem with strict libnss3-dev and libnspr4-dev
<asac> this needs to be fixed
<asac> Adri2000: can you try if merging latest from debian helps?
<asac> it should fix everything
<Adri2000> hmm ok, I will look at that
<asac> yes ... just latest xulrunner should work
<Adri2000> asac: libnss3-dev libnspr4-dev libmozjs-dev are now built from the firefox source package and no more from xulrunner, is that it?
<asac> yes thats it
<asac> but latest debian package should work
<asac> debian has the same transition
<Adri2000> ok
<asac> someone just has to do the merge
<asac> :)
<asac> i can do tomorrow i guess
<asac> should be straight forward
<Adri2000> maybe a sync is enough, if the x86_64 build fixes have been included upstream
<asac> i will look
<asac> what the conflicts are
<Adri2000> do you have a 64bits to test build it?
<asac> maybe we need a conflict with firefox-dev
<asac> i am on 64bits
<asac> but that issue is definitly solved in debian
<Adri2000> ok, so I'll let this merge for you :)
<asac> k :)
<asac> Adri2000: if you want, do it :)
<Adri2000> no, don't worry, I have some other merges to do :p
<asac> Adri2000: i am a merge o novice :)
<asac> is there any garbage in the tar.gz provided?
<asac> e.g. some DOT files?
<asac> or just the conflicts in the files? .e.g. debian/control etc.
<asac> ?
<Adri2000> use the grab-merge.sh, it does everything for you
<Adri2000> +script
<asac> hmm
<Adri2000> ./grab-merge.sh xulrunner, check the conflicts, update the changelog and build the source package
<asac> >sure
<asac> should i use my name in changelog ... or just keep merge o matic :)?
<asac> stupid question, i know :)
<Adri2000> well, I believe in the past there were some uploads with Merge-o-Matic in the changelog...
<Adri2000> but, yes, better to put your name :)
<asac> Adri2000: cool thanks for the short intro :)
<asac> i think i can handle it now :)
<asac> should probably help a bit on main in future :)
<asac> ok night all
<gnomefreak> asac: merged xulrunner? that is gonna mean all browsers need rebuild?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-17
<Admiral_Chicago> and i'm back off my hiatus to begin work :)
<gnomefreak> thats really odd
<asac> what :)
<gnomefreak> ben uploaded kernel meta ~36hours ago
<gnomefreak> i havent seen update for it yet
<gnomefreak> do you have link for NEW query by chance id like to see if it made it that far
<asac> htere is an url somewhere
<asac> but I don't know
<asac> maybe the bot?
<asac> !new
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> no he wouldnt know
<asac> then i don't know :)
<asac> if you know let me know :)
<asac> i wondered multiple times as well
<gnomefreak> ill find out :)
<gnomefreak> asac: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<asac> hehe ... easy ... but not obvious
<asac> most of us have holidays
<asac> so might take some time .)
<asac> in europe
<gnomefreak> why is engmail in rejected :(
<asac> should be in now
<gnomefreak> ko
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> what do you see in gutsy?
<asac> 0.95?
<gnomefreak> 2:0.95.0-0ubuntu3
<asac> ok
<asac> thats the latest
<asac> if you have it ... fine
<gnomefreak> i do
<gnomefreak> pocket == release mean it was pushed out of NEW?
<asac> no idea ;)
<asac> i actually don't want to know. I just want to get an email if things go wrong ... which unfortunately doesn't happen atm
<gnomefreak> the archive admins dont let you know if ther eis a problem?
<asac> they don't recognize it quickly enough
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> i mean ... its not a problem if a thing goes to new
<asac> but if i don't get a mail, then i don't remember to ask them to give them a fasttrack
<asac> so enigmail was in binary new for more than a week
<gnomefreak> ouch
<asac> with mail this wouldn't have happened :)
<asac> of course one could say, that I should remember :) ... but imo using brain power would be wasted that way.
<gnomefreak> oh btw there might be an issue with engmail give me a few hours and i will let you know
<asac> an issue?
<gnomefreak> asac: you can only remember so many things
<gnomefreak> yes like it doesnt work
<asac> haven't seen a bug mail about that so far
<gnomefreak> i tried sending a signed email to mikeb from the forums about the graphics thing and it wouldnt sign it
<gnomefreak> i havent filed one yet
<gnomefreak> i want to make sure it wasnt a fluke first
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> it freezes
<gnomefreak> as soon as i hit send it freeze and become unresponsive
<gnomefreak> the message i typed once i hit send it now just says Enigmail and i cant do anything with tbird at all
<asac> gnomefreak: any errors in Error Console?
<asac> e.g. Tools->Error Console I guess
<gnomefreak> 1000      6647  7.1 17.9 164104 45776 ?        Sl   06:54   0:08 /usr/lib/thunderbird/thunderb
<gnomefreak> that is process ill check console now
<gnomefreak> no i wont
<gnomefreak> it is frozen i cant get into console let me try opening console than sending email
<asac> signing works for me
<gnomefreak> if i kill the gpg process it kills the signing and unfreezes
<asac> sending encrypted as well
<asac> maybe your keyring is messed up?
<asac> can you sign from the command line still?
<gnomefreak> not sure how to
<gnomefreak> cant read error console
<asac> find out :) man gpg
<asac> i guess its gpg --clearsign FILENAME_TO_SIGN
<asac> or clear-sign or whatever
<asac> look man
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> trying something first
<asac> tbird works for me like a charm :)
<asac> actually i think i should upload icedove :)
<asac> to debian ;)
<asac> today i might have the time needed
<asac> so ill do
<gnomefreak> icedove 2.0*
<gnomefreak> that was no help at all
<gnomefreak> hmmm when i added email to my key should i have uploaded to keyservers?
<gnomefreak> although it was working after that
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> i wonder if changing my LP page changed my @ubuntu.com address
<asac> does the key manager in enigmail still work?
<asac> e.g. like refreshing keys et al
<gnomefreak> it seems to
<gnomefreak> i dont get it the body of the message once i hit send dissappears and is replaced with work Enigmail
<gnomefreak> iirc works fine on feisty
<gnomefreak> trying something else ill let you know. im really wondering if changing the name of LP page changed ubuntu.com email and it cant find it because its not gnomefreak@ubuntu.com anylonger
<gnomefreak> asac: can you send mail to gnomefreak@ubuntu.com lets see if i get it
<asac> j
<asac> y
<asac> sent
<gnomefreak> it freezes no matter what my LP page says
<gnomefreak> i purged thunderbird and enigmail and started over and its still freezing
<gnomefreak> and killed old profile and started clean
<gnomefreak> there has to be something wrong
<asac> hmmm ... no duplicate reported yet
<gnomefreak> when i click to sign it thunderbird process cpu% raises and stays there
<gnomefreak> s/sign/send
<asac> other extensions installed?
<asac> does verifying signed mails work?
<gnomefreak> no its a clean install with clean prfile
<asac> is OpenPGP -> About broken?
<gnomefreak> asac: dont know dont have one
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> what does it show?
<asac> 550 <gnomefreak@ubuntu.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
<gnomefreak> lead devel
<gnomefreak> thats what i was thinking
<gnomefreak> changing my LP name fucked it up and when i changed it back to gnomefreak it never fixed itself
<asac> check if you can sign on command-line :)
<asac> before that i am not really inclined to digg around :)
<asac> ensure that you have choosen a valid pgp identity
<asac> as well
<gnomefreak> its the only one i have
<gnomefreak> yes i can sign from cli
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/saved_files$ gpg --clearsign bookmarks
<gnomefreak> You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key for
<gnomefreak> user: "John Vivirito <gnomefreak@ubuntu.com>"
<gnomefreak> 1024-bit DSA key, ID 3C1C3C2A, created 2006-03-07
<asac> k check identity in account settings
<asac> is that correct there?
<gnomefreak> we found out
<asac> what?
<gnomefreak> when i changed my LP name it fucked the address up hes resetting it i think
<gnomefreak> im in #canonical-sysadmin getting help
<gnomefreak> that will atleast fix the 505 error
<gnomefreak> i mean 550 error
<asac> why did you change lp name
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> i dont remmeber :(
<gnomefreak> this should fix it ;)
<gnomefreak> oh btw on the forums we will have ubuntu mozilla team rank soon
<gnomefreak> you would have to email mikeb after its set up to get it added to you
<asac> added to me?
<asac> i don't want to have a rank ;)
<gnomefreak> if you want it yes
<asac> i have the ubuntu developer emblem :)
<gnomefreak> ah
* gnomefreak cant have that one
<asac> should be enough to attract people ... we will soon need :)
<asac> i need dapper helpers :)
<gnomefreak> i asked for it to be made to help get peoples attention lets hope it works
<asac> if you don't post on forums then they won't see anyway
<gnomefreak> i am going to start now that they changed alot of it
<gnomefreak> asac: your working on icedove for sid?
<asac> y
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> i am really behind
<asac> people get unhappy :)
<asac> they have been since the beginning
<asac> but now i feel their complains become more and more valid every day :)
<gnomefreak> they wil get over it ;)
<asac> upload is now almost ready
<asac> one more testspin
<asac> then icedove gets up to NEW
<asac> ok gone till tonight
<gnomefreak> k cu later
<gnomefreak> asac: its enigmail or tbird that is causing this. new profile new ~/.gnupg without the ubuntu.com address added reinstalled tbird and enigmail in gutsy and it still freezes when it should be signing email. body of message after hitting send says Enigmail and that is it. refreshed keys from keyservers also. im out of ideas now, maybe a lib that was upgraded interfers with it (i dont know)
<gnomefreak> its finally fixed, damn i hate that crap.
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<asac> gnomefreak: what?
<gnomefreak> i fixed tbird
<gnomefreak> where is there a svg of the mozilla logo?
<gnomefreak> and does it fit within license to use it on forums in the rank graphics?
<asac> hehe
<asac> obviously not
<asac> firefox logo has heavy copyright and there is no public svg available for that
<asac> what is the problem with tbird?
<asac> or ... what was the problem with your tbird ;)
<gnomefreak> enigmail freezing tbird i restarted pc and it worked :( im off to an appt. be back later.
<asac> tse
<asac> ;)
<asac> thunderbird running
<asac> i hate debian uploads :) ... always with binaries
<gnomefreak> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<gnomefreak> asac: did you poke one of the archive admins to find out if something is wrong?
<asac> about what?
<gnomefreak> iceape
<gnomefreak> linux-meta :(
<asac> no ... since most are on holiday :)
<gnomefreak> oh thats right today is german/NL/dutch holiday
<asac> y
<gnomefreak> its beena long day
<asac> even longer her for now :)
* gnomefreak noticed you dont work 8-9 hours a day you seem to work 12+ hours
<asac> hehe
<asac> i don't work all the time :)
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> but usually i do more on computer than just work :)
<asac> like talking in ubuntu-motu-torrent right now :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: can we talk a bit about release policy for preview archives?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> lets maintain at least for feisty archive some level of stability
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: they are all stable for most part
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> mostly like providing backports, e.g. firefox-preview/trunk and tbird 2.0 for now
<asac> hehe
* gnomefreak hasnt had any issues since the hunspell
<asac> i mean i will call for constant testing with focussed testing periods soon on forums and load will go up of archive :)
<gnomefreak> i need to make a feisty chroot on my gutsy sys and see why trunk wont build
<gnomefreak> asac: i would like to have some sort of way to tell whos testing what. if we are going to backport tbird or whatever i would like a way to say its been tested for this ling
<gnomefreak> long.
<gnomefreak> but now we have issues to look at with that
<gnomefreak> last i heard and i havent gotten to jdong about this yet but he has a bug that he stated hes going to backport tbird2.0 i would rather us release it to the backport team rather then not touch it. this way if ther eis issues we are informed right away during our test builds, not to mention we have already really done all the work on that
<asac> so what is your idea?
<asac> what shall we do when we have some kind of backport for instance?
<asac> like now
<asac> whom to tell to do the backport?
<asac> or is this not what you suggest?
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<asac> gnomefreak: my idea is like this:
<gnomefreak> i suggest we do all the work than either give the backport team the source to build it as is. with our patches with our work inside it (so we are consistent) and they can respin or upload as needed
<asac> yes ... but that is if we have enough testing done, right?
<gnomefreak> hint we already have tbird2.0 just about ready for backporting
<asac> there are no changes needed atm, right?
<gnomefreak> right but how do we say we have tested this app for 2 months (and beable to show it)
<asac> ah ok ... keeping better records
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont really know i will look at it
<asac> actually my idea is like this:
<asac> we setup tasks descriptions on wiki
<gnomefreak> asac: john doe comes to us says i would like to test iceape on feisty? how do we use this for our good
<asac> like "dedicated feisty preview tester"
<gnomefreak> asac: that could work
<gnomefreak> thats what the idea behind the testing team was
<asac> then we setup general testplans those volunteers should test whenever they get a new release
<gnomefreak> and they were there not as general screw around with unstalbe apps but more of a testing this with this arch against these odds or with these apps installed
<asac> in addition we announce special testing focus, like: we are trying fixes for plugin stuff ... this might break plugins, please use plugins extensively now for a while :)
<gnomefreak> this sounds good
<asac> ok, what QA jobs do we have?
* gnomefreak would like someone testing it with half a  brain and other half common sense?
<asac> definitly we should have dedicated dapper testers
<gnomefreak> i havent thought that far into
<asac> the sooner the better
<gnomefreak> we have no dapper repo
<gnomefreak> i guess its time to make it ;)
<asac> no ... but we will definitly need one
<asac> there might be a huge transition
<asac> :)
<asac> like ... everything needs rebuild because firefox 2 is coming :)
<gnomefreak> i would like something up on gutsy repo before we make a dapper one so "I" know im doing it right
<asac> actually i am unsure about gutsy repo
<asac> maybe its good because the most wicked testers might want to run gutsy
<gnomefreak> should i change it to dapper
<asac> normal things can be tested by just uploading to gutsy and see :)
<gnomefreak> should we make an edgy one to slap icepae in due to removal of mozilla-suite
* gnomefreak would suggest a gutsy chroot to people for time being
<gnomefreak> gutsy is our concern to get our things in there not so much testing because it will get testing by the gutsy testers
<asac> gnomefreak: actually i would like to concentrate on some important things for now
<asac> if we have more time you can provide edgy repo as well :)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> what do we want in dapper repo. ffox2 and tbird2?
<asac> tbird not now :)
<asac> ffox is enough ;)
<asac> god safe me
<asac> anyone things he can handle this tonight ... so when i wake up everything is done :)
<gnomefreak> ok are we building against the nss and nspr we use now or use the ones in dapper?
<asac> thinks
<asac> i am not yet sure
<asac> i think we don't want to do that
<asac> whichi would be unfortunate because we will diverge from current one right from the beginning
<asac> meaning yet another tree to manage
<gnomefreak> i will set up feisty and dapper chroots over night into tomorrow and start getting ready for the builds i will change repo info to dapper instead of gutsy
<asac> gnomefreak: look at rdepends of firefox and libnss3 and libnspr4 :)
<asac> those need a respin
<gnomefreak> mozilla apps are not the only thing that depends on nss and nspr right?
<asac> and after dist-upgrade, no crashes must occur
<asac> hehe
* gnomefreak doesnt know how to get reverse depends
<asac> not ... and even worse ... there are apps depending on firefox unstable api
<asac> apt-cache rdepends <packagename>
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> major project backporting ffox btw
<gnomefreak> can you say holy frigging shit
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> this is a month worth of work for the 2 of us
<gnomefreak> i only checked rdepends firefocx
<gnomefreak> fox
<gnomefreak> biggest issue IMO yelp
<gnomefreak> biggest issue IMO   xubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak>  |xdg-utils
<gnomefreak>   ubuntu-serverguide
<gnomefreak>   ubuntu-desktop
<asac> check in dapper
<asac> first we concentrate on main
<asac> then universe
<gnomefreak> flash and a bunch of others. i cant check dapper yet
<asac> yeah flash might be a problem as well :)
<gnomefreak> ok ill start on dapper chroot now.
<gnomefreak> should be done by end of night
<asac> yes ... lets get started :(
<gnomefreak> just dapper right now right?
<asac> maybe take feisty firefox to start :)
<asac> if it fails to build ... then we should use new package and make proper package
<gnomefreak> ok ill build feisty tonight too
<asac> but if it works its a good start
<asac> no ... build feisty version in dapper :)
<asac> then install that
<asac> and build rdepends
<asac> one by one
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> start with epiphany-browser and hope that it doesn't fail to build :)
<gnomefreak> ok let me get started you may have to remind me depending when i get done
<gnomefreak> it will
<gnomefreak> you know it will
<asac> locales won't be much of a problem ... so you won't need to test them
<asac> ... for now :)
<gnomefreak> ok its building basic chroot atm im going for smoke to swallow all this work ahead.  i can honsetly say it wont be boring!
<asac> hehe
<asac> yes, thats the right attitude i guess
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> where should i grab source from bzr, preview archive, or package.ubuntu.com?
<gnomefreak> and should i use the latest upstream source?
<gnomefreak> source from ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/latest-2.0/source/firefox-2.0.0.3-source.tar.bz2
<gnomefreak> ok grabbing source just need to know what build to use of the 3 choices above
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> if you use bzr you need to use nss
<asac> and nspr as well
<asac> let me think a while
<gnomefreak> than lets use the one from packages.ubuntu.com?
<gnomefreak> you have plenty of time
<gnomefreak> goes to set alias for rdepends before i forget
<gnomefreak> im gonna ban him :(
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrr
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> some annoying guy that loves to highlight me thinking i have answer to all problems
<gnomefreak> hopefully he stopped
<asac> i hate regexps
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-18
<gnomefreak> asac: you have a dapper chroot by chance?
<gnomefreak> think i found the issue
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a way to run dpkg-reconfigure passwd  not using ncurses?
<gnomefreak> while building the dapper chroot when i ran that i got ncurses dialog and it didnt allow me to type in the password where it needed to be it only allowed me to choose yes or cancel
<gnomefreak> ok sent post about next meeting.
<asac> please ask tomorrow again
<asac> going down now :)
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^
<asac> cu
<gnomefreak> cu
<Admiral_Chicago> finally get around to pulling the latest in bazaar for clue files, i'll hack on those tomorrow
* Admiral_Chicago had a long day after meeting up with Ubuntu doc folks. goes to bed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-19
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to replace source:Version by Source-Version in control file as well
<asac> and comment out libthai package
<asac> in addition you have to remove the dh_install -p...libthai line in rules
<asac> then it should build
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> dh_install -pfirefox -Xgnome -Ximgicon -Xmozlibthai and dh_install -pfirefox-libthai???
<gnomefreak> assuming just the last one
<asac> no
<asac> ghe latter
<asac> not the first
<asac> so yes, the last :)
<gnomefreak> ok thought so :)
<gnomefreak> just for my own good is this commented enough and should i group them by debian/* files or by tasks(example libthai stuff last 4 lines or so above it is hunspell stuff http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/497518
<gnomefreak> i always feel i dont comment enough on my changes :(
<asac> * debian/control: added libhunspell-dev as build depend ?
<asac> probably "dropped libhunspell-dev" ...
<asac> applied patch nomypell.patch <- that name was not ment that way ... better don't say the origins name as the patch was just something to get the changes to you
<asac> nothing official
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> name the modification: drop system myspell patch for testbuild
<asac> or s/drop/backout/
<asac> its always good to say whatfor you are doing what
<asac> and not just what you did in technical terms
<asac> so:
<asac> * debian/rules: changed --enable-libthai to --disable-libthai
<asac> -> is just the "what" ... not the "whatfor"
<gnomefreak> maybe just debian/rules disabled libthai
<asac> whatfor would be: changed --enable-libthai to --disable-libthai to exclude libthai from being build for dapper
<asac> so whatfor would be "to exclude libthai from being build  for dapper
<asac> "
<gnomefreak> 18:21 <            asac > * debian/control: added libhunspell-dev as build  depend ?
<asac> and include the next entry under the same statement: removed dh_install -pfirefox-libthai and --disable-libthai to not build libthai in dapper
<gnomefreak> 18:21 <            asac > probably "dropped libhunspell-dev" ...
<gnomefreak> you mean dropped myspell?
<asac> no dropped hunspell as build-depedns
<asac> as we don't use it
<asac> + we dropped myspell system support patch
<gnomefreak> i added libhunspell-dev to build-deps though
<asac> gnomefreak: makes no sense ... doesn't exist in dapper
<asac> its pretty new
<gnomefreak> yes it does
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-20
<gnomefreak> Installed: 1.1.2-1
<asac> in backports or what?
<gnomefreak> !info libhunspell-dev dapper
<ubotu> libhunspell-dev: spell checker and morphological analyzer (static library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (dapper), package size 229 kB, installed size 772 kB
<gnomefreak> universe
<asac> ah
<asac> yes drop it
<asac> i mean from build-depends
<asac> i don't want to move things from universe
<asac> to main
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> gone
<gnomefreak> night
<asac> thanks
<asac> have a good night as well
<gnomefreak> thanks will do
<gnomefreak> ill let it build overnight lets see what happens :)
<gnomefreak> i know im not here but it failed to build on DOM-inspector something about the depends string.
<gnomefreak> it makes me wonder why some have depends $Source-Version and others have $Source:Version it seems to be failing on the : ones by the time i finish they will all be -   ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: good morning
* gnomefreak said screw playing with the backport for now
<ThunderStruck> asac, you working today?
<bluekuja> ThunderStruck, asac is away :)
<ThunderStruck> good maybe hes taking the day off
<bluekuja> yup, holiday day :)
* ThunderStruck wont be around much monday thurs or fri. but should be working on ffox the rest of days.
<bluekuja> :)
<ThunderStruck> wait its another german holiday?
<bluekuja> I really dont know
<ThunderStruck> oh ok
<bluekuja> I'm italian :)
<asac> me is here for a few minutes :)
<asac> if there is something important shoot now :)
<ThunderStruck> no never that important other than hoping you were taking time off
<asac> he?
<asac> hehe
* ThunderStruck gnomefreak :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> :)
<asac> today is sunday ... which is holiday by definition :)
<ThunderStruck> true :0
<asac> you got things building?
<ThunderStruck> asac, can you ping an archive admin find out if ice is being held for a reason so i can fix it and get it out?
<ThunderStruck> asac, no
<asac> k
<asac> i will ping pitti tomorrow
<ThunderStruck> ffox failed badly with source:verison in a temp file
<asac> guess he can wink it in
<asac> thats what i said
<asac> replace them with Source-Version
<asac> :)
<asac> which is the old way of doing thigns
<ThunderStruck> i tried changing it in normal control file still failed
<asac> :)
<ThunderStruck> so i will replace all of them later and see
<asac> i will drop control.in
<asac> :)=
<asac> soon
<asac> its just a pita
<ThunderStruck> ok is that all we are doing at this point?
<asac> ThunderStruck: i will upload a package :) ... you can respin and see if things build on top of that
<ThunderStruck> build what we have or are you gonna port one of the other builds we have for this
<ThunderStruck> ok
<ThunderStruck> monday i will be in and out
<ThunderStruck> today is windows day :(
<asac> windows?
<ThunderStruck> yeah setting up ipod and crap that i never got to work on linux
<asac> ipod?
<asac> you can just mount it don't you?
<ThunderStruck> yes but you have to format it in linux than messes up since its different in linux and windows
<asac> yes ... probably
<asac> better don't format
<ThunderStruck> have to since its formated in ntfs or fat to begin with
<ThunderStruck> hmmmm seems package.ubuntu.com is down
<ThunderStruck> packages
<asac> is there a dapper archive already?
<asac> e.g. where i can push things to?
<ThunderStruck> not yet
<ThunderStruck> i have a little fiddling to do with it
<ThunderStruck> its there but all the release files need to be fixed
<asac> if its there let me know
<ThunderStruck> the op release file it has hmmm say version 7.04 can i add 6.06 with it?
<ThunderStruck> the top.
<asac> he?
<asac> should be pretty straight forward :)
<ThunderStruck> i will look at it sometime between now and tuesday should be either tonight or tomorrow morning
<ThunderStruck> ok im gonna head out for a while leave this to finish and be back on ubuntu again when i get home. i will try to look at it than fix it and ping you about it than you can upload at your leasure. let me find out if i can connect from here
<ThunderStruck> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/dapper/main/
<ThunderStruck> is the dapper one
<ThunderStruck> you can upload as you wish i think now and i can fix the release files later
<asac> k
<ThunderStruck> i will just add dapper as i did with amd64 to the top release file and see if it works after changing files in binary and source
<ThunderStruck> ok ill be back later have a good rest of day
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<gnomefreak> im gonna try to update -trunk today it wasnt building for longest time so lets see if its fixed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-12
<fta> bug 184276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184276 in pastebinit "Support for http://pastebin.archlinux.org" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184276
<gnomefreak> good night everyone/anyone here ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: fyi i asked for a merge of my ff2 branch that has the desktop file fix to you branch since i couldnt find mozillateam branch
<gnomefreak> why cant they make this easier :(
<gnomefreak> asac: you here yet?
<gnomefreak> doesnt look like im getting the autosync from LP on firegpg
<fta> http://blogs.gnome.org/jamesh/2008/05/12/bzr-commit-author/
<jtv> asac: hi, Herb tells me he's working on that XPI import fix right now.
<fta> [reed], cvs [checkout aborted]: no such tag FIREFOX_3_0RC1_BUILD1  ???
<fta> gnomefre1k, i've patched pastebinit to support both paste.ubuntu.com and pastebin.mozilla.org
<[reed]> hmm
<fta> [reed], any idea ?
<fta> [reed], same with cvs [checkout aborted]: no such tag FIREFOX_3_0RC1_RELEASE
<[reed]> case sensitive
<[reed]> :(
<fta> ?
<[reed]> FIREFOX_3_0rc1_BUILD1
<[reed]> try that
<fta> yep
<fta> [reed], http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox_3.0rc1:BuildNotes  needs to be fixed then
<[reed]> it's a wiki, fix it yourself :p
<fta> i need a login
<[reed]> register! :P
<[reed]> lol @ mozilla bug 417243
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 417243 in Software Update "Never ending software updates for Firefox 2.0 then system restarts over and over again" [Critical,Verified: incomplete] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417243
<[reed]> if you want a good laugh, read it :)
<asac> [reed]: http://www.ekuriren.se/hermes/article/EK-20050124-06_1.html ... if you hold the mouse on the dotted line below Eskilstuna-Kuriren  ... it will go made and flicker. is that a known/fixed bug?
<asac> Bug 229501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229501 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 beta 5, mouse pointer cycles through arrow and hand when placed on dotted line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229501
<[reed]> fixed a long time ago
<[reed]> don't know the bug # off the top of my head
<[reed]> it was fixed just after b5 was tagged
<[reed]> if that helps
<asac> ok thanks
<asac> jtv: ok cool ... on applying the cherry-pick? or even importing translations?
<jtv> asac: the cherry-pick, but a crisis just developed on that front.  :-(
<armin76> fta: asac: you guys have the update function on xul 1.9?
<fta> ?
<fta> update function ?
<armin76> http://chatzilla.rdmsoft.com/xulrunner/update/
<fta> no, we don't
<fta> we also disable the "check for updates" as we want our users to use debs, not binaries from upstream
<fta> armin76, do you see logs like those when you run ff3 in a term ? ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<fta> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<fta> I can't find what is printing that
<Jazzva> asac: ping
<armin76> fta: nope, sorry
<fta> The error was 'BadIDChoice (invalid resource ID chosen for this connection)'.
<fta>   (Details: serial 85097207 error_code 14 request_code 53 minor_code 0)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11716/
<gnomefreak> fta: what is the arg for pastebinit to go to one or other?
<gnomefreak> sorry my sleep patern is all screwed up
<gnomefreak> pattern
<fta> you can do a ~/.pastebinit.xml
<gnomefreak> asac: are you an op in #ubuntu-moble by chance?
<gnomefreak> so instead of pastebinit file i run ~/.pastebinit.xml file
<fta> here is mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726/
<fta> no
<fta> it's changing the default, just run pastebinit as usual
<Jazzva> asac: there? :)
<gnomefreak> what version is the newest?
<fta> my ppa
<gnomefreak> 0.9-0ubuntu1+fta1~hardy?
<fta> i've posted my patch upstream
<fta> yes
<fta> next intrepid version will have it
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> Jazzva: yes
<gnomefreak> looking at your paste
<gnomefreak> asac: btw nevermind your not there are only 3
<gnomefreak> oh so i make ~/.pastebinit.xml and that what it uses when i run pastebinit file
<Jazzva> asac: norsetto was thinking of moving gecko-mediaplayer plugin to mozilla-extensions-dev, but he is not sure if that's ok because gecko-mediaplayer goes hand in hand with gnome-mplayer.
<Jazzva> asac: Anyway, I'll be going off in few minutes for an hour. Gotta prepare for the lab practice tomorrow. And I need some simulator which runs only in windows, and wine is unable to start it... Sometimes I don't like my school.
<Jazzva> I think norsetto is in #ubuntu-motu now, you can discuss that issue with him :). I'll be back later...
<asac> Jazzva: ok. i am not sure about extensions-dev
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt
<asac> that is a team about extensions, while plugins are somewhat different
<Jazzva> asac: That's what was going through my mind today... It's just not xpi :).
<asac> if someone wants to maintain it in the yard of extensions-dev team i am fine with it
<asac> but imo plugins should be maintained elsewhere
<asac> mozillateam or even MOTU
<gnomefreak> fta: in the version above mozilla hasnt been added
<gnomefreak> Unknown website, please post a bugreport to request this pastebin to be added (http://pastebin.mozilla.org/)
<fta> remove the trailling /
<Jazzva> asac: Ok...
<gnomefreak> i didnt add it
<gnomefreak> maybe i did :(
<gnomefreak> fta: ah thanks i didnt see the /
<fta> Sorry, an unexpected condition has occurred which is preventing Google Reader from fulfilling the request.
<fta> hmm
<gnomefreak> fta: thats not that abnormal try it with ff2
<fta> 1st time i see that
<fta> and it's with prism
<fta> but it's back
 * gnomefreak cant seem to get a working chroot for any version
<fta> no problem here
<gnomefreak> i kept getting weird dpkg errors when i would upgrade or install packages
<gnomefreak> something about apt-utils isnt installed <but it is>
<gnomefreak> its a debconf error
<gnomefreak> anyone else having issues with intrepid main binary 386 repos?
<gnomefreak> eh maybe its de mirror
<gnomefreak> whats a good easy to use texted based email?
<asac> gnomefreak: mutt
<gnomefreak> i cant find a worth a shit guide for mutt
<gnomefreak> they give me commands and keys but no set up instructions
<asac> what do you want?
<asac> what kind of mail access?
<asac> imap?
<gnomefreak> asac: how to set up `/.muttrc to use emails ect... or is it in the ~/.muttrc dir?
<gnomefreak> can anyone reproduce bug 197781  i have a feeling its a local issue memory or going too damn fast
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197781 in firefox-3.0 "[Hardy] Firefox preferences - some categories do not work if clicked too fast" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197781
<fta> gnomefreak, zless /usr/share/doc/mutt/examples/sample.muttrc.gz
<fta> and zless /usr/share/doc/mutt/manual.txt.gz
<gnomefreak> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> i was wondering how to open them
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks for comment on bug 228988 he is gonna be pissed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228988 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox can display a page with the wrong encoding" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228988
<Leftmost> asac, I think I fixed the java-package problem I was having, though it seems like a little bit of a hack. Should I up a patch to LP?
<asac> Leftmost: paste it first, i can give it a quick pre-review ;)
<asac> use paste.ubuntu.com for instance
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah, leave this bug to me. i have to deal with that mess ;)
<gnomefreak> good :)
<asac> point is i can hardy understand what he wants ;)
<Leftmost> asac, alright. Can do.
<asac> gnomefreak: .muttrc
<asac> in your home
<asac> there are zillions of example configs available
<asac> imap for instance :)
<asac> Leftmost: awesome
<Leftmost> May take a bit. Sorry for the drawn-out time. Doing this at work, though, so it's whenever I have a chance to screw with it.
<gnomefreak> hacked patch for a hack language cant be too bad :)
<asac> Leftmost: thats fine
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah but gzip never really opened them to read so zless was the new part
<asac> gnomefreak: what are you talking about?
<asac> i lack some context ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: the mutt dics are .gz but without unpacking i didnt know zless would let you read them
<fta> gnomefreak, zless file = gzip -dc file.gz | less
<gnomefreak> lol /usr/share/doc/mutt/manual.txt.gz has everything but email address
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> so same thing only nicer
<fta> my_hdr From: foo bar <foo.bar@zozo.com>
<fta> that's how you specify a From
<gnomefreak> fta: i mean a to. like if i wanted to set up my personal email for mutt
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak at ubuntu dot com for example
<gnomefreak> its not anywhere in those files
<fta> eh?
<gnomefreak> for mutt to grab mail from my email it needs to know my email
<fta> you want to put your email in the To: ?
<fta> "grab mail from my email" ? pop ? imap ? spool ?
<gnomefreak> fta: mutt needs to know where to get the mail from
<gnomefreak> yes
<fta> file:///usr/share/doc/mutt/html/optionalfeatures.html#pop
<gnomefreak> mutt would need my config for it as in login name pop.bleh.com
<gnomefreak> ah pop[s]://[username[:password]@]server[:port]/[path]
<fta> http://mutt.blackfish.org.uk/
<fta> i use local spool, because i run sendmail, procmail, greylist, spamassassin, clamav, and much more ;)
<Jazzva> asac: would you like me to tell to norsetto about gecko-mediaplayer and mozilla-extensions-dev, or will you do it? :)
<asac> Jazzva: feel free to tell him ;)
<asac> mozillateam would be a peer if we decide to put this into MOTU realm
<Jazzva> I think this one is already in MOTU-Media
<asac> MOTU media? is that an active team? is that a developer team at all?
<Jazzva> Huh... and here I thought it's active :).
<Jazzva> There were some activities before in MOTU-P2P and similar, so I thought this one is active too
<asac> well ... motu P2P is dead i guess
<asac> well ... at least -torrent channel is empty ;)
<Jazzva> oh...
<Jazzva> asac: Anyway... Isn't gecko-mediaplayer already in MOTU realm? It's in the universe :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats why we don't need to put it into mozilla-extensions-dev
<asac> ;)
<asac> i think if he refers to "put it in mozilla-extensions-dev" ... he refers where the bzr branch will be hosted
<fta> if you put the branch into mozilla-extensions-dev, it would be difficult for the mass update to differentiate that from regular ext
<fta> well, not difficult, just more work
<asac> right
<Jazzva> Another security risk is that any member can play with it
<asac> anyway, i think we need some kind of meta branch in mozillateam realm to maintain which packages are auto updated and where
<asac> fta: ^^ ?
<fta> yes, that was my point when i said the wiki as a source was not goof
<fta> good
<asac> Jazzva: well ... imo the most security risks come from upstream sources
<asac> the packaging is quite well reviewable :)
<gnomefreak> firegpg wont be autosync if i get time ill finish it up tomorrow and push to bzr and ppa
<Jazzva> I meant on someone deleting branches, or similar... Then again, that can happen to any branch right now :).
<Jazzva> (though, there is none for now, iirc)
<asac> so how do i tell bug reporters that their language is not good enough to process their bugs?
<asac> in a polite, but forceful fashion at best :)
<Jazzva> I'm sorry, but could you explain what exactly happened?
<asac> like bug 229472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229472 in firefox-3.0 "if firefox open and ubuntu 8.04 turn off CRASH" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229472
<Jazzva> Or, could you rephrase it
<asac> Jazzva: well ... that will trigger more incomprehensible content
<asac> i want to tell him ... go away, invalid ;)
<Jazzva> Bad :)...
<Jazzva> But, we all know the feeling...
<Jazzva> Hmm... Maybe to point him/her to some "How to report a bug?" wiki page...
<asac> i think i just say "invalid"
<Jazzva> I tried to be polite ;)...
<asac> and ignore follow up rants ;)
<Jazzva> damn...
<Jazzva> I left a comment already :)
<Jazzva> Oh, well... if he leaves a meaningful comment, we can reopen it
<asac> darn ... launchpad-bug-python is again broken :( ... xpath expression error
<[reed]> campd: ping
<campd> yo
<[reed]> need you to look at a bug
<campd> shoot
<[reed]> Bug 229745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229745 in firefox-3.0 "after fix for #215728 - Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite still causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O (the 2nd)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229745
<campd> but I'm not sure how useful I'll be :)
<[reed]> see that
<campd> ok so yeah
<campd> basically, we still have to sync out the db file
<campd> I was on an admittedly halfway decent machine when I tested
<campd> (macbook pro first gen)
<campd> (which has since died a sad death)
<campd> but I didn't notice anything performance-degrading on commit;
<campd> BUT
<campd> a) could be a better machine than normal
<campd> b) I had tracker disabled.
<campd> is tracker smart enough to avoid dotfiles?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-13
<asac> good question
<asac> but in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/215728/comments/120 there is no tracker
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215728 in xulrunner-1.9 "[MASTER] Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O" [High,Fix released]
<campd> yeah
<campd> I saw the performance degredation pre-patch, without tracker
<campd> no doubt
<campd> (I don't particularly suspect that tracker's the problem here, but yeah)
<asac> campd: in case its not clear, the comment refers to xul after the patch
<campd> ah, ok
<campd> yeah, it wasn't :)
<asac> well ... i assume so :/
<Jazzva> If I need some program to be compat both with ff2 and 3, is it ok if it builds agains libxul-dev?
<Jazzva> Or is it some other package?
<Jazzva> Well, this one particularly says:
<Jazzva> Unmet build dependencies: libxul-dev | firefox-dev | iceape-dev
<Jazzva> Can I just remove libxul-dev, and replace firefox-dev with firefox-3.0-dev | firefox-2-dev?
<asac> Jazzva: good question
<asac> which program is that?
<Jazzva> gecko-mediaplayer
<Jazzva> If I install libxul-dev, it removes xulrunner-1.9-dev...
<asac> you can try libxul-dev or firefox-2-dev
<asac> if it doesn't work on xul 1.9 we have to look closer
<Jazzva> But why woud libxul-dev remove xulrunner-1.9-dev, if it's not in libxul's Replaces/Conflicts
<asac> we conflict it from xulrunner-1.9-dev
<Jazzva> Ah...
<Jazzva> I'll look more into that tommorow... Now, off to bed. Good night, all :)
<gnomefreak> fta: ff3.0 rc1 is borked badly
<gnomefreak> fta: asac ff3 rc1 doesnt start at all
<gnomefreak> this sucks i guess i change default browser now. let me know hwo to get term output when running firefox since 3 doesnt give any
<gnomefreak> ff4 doesnt start either
<devilsadvocate> ff4?
<gnomefreak> ff4 does start
<gnomefreak> devilsadvocate: ye
<gnomefreak> s
<devilsadvocate> hm
<gnomefreak> damn i hate to downgrade :(
<gnomefreak> brb gonna try a few things to get this to work
<gnomefreak> it seems i had to restart Ubuntu to get 3.0rc1 to run
<gnomefreak> well i built firegpg installed the .deb now not sure how to enable it since its not in addons dialog and not in place it should be. if asac or fta Jazzva show up ping me please
<gnomefreak> my damn branches for firegpg have nothing in them maybe ill work on it big time tomorrow seeing as its 2:27am :(
<gnomefreak> ok dapper and feisty set up also next and last is sid i think or lenny or both but well see tomorrow
<gnomefreak> night
<asac> hmm
<fta> gnomefreak, no problem with rc1 here. works like a charm
<fta> asac, my membership for ubuntu-bugcontrol is about to expire, no idea why. maybe they expect me a quota of bugs / day.. no idea. if that's it, i can't compete
<asac> fta: he?
<asac> fta: maybe you have been in there for a year or so?
<james_w> fta: it's a timed expiry, you can request renewal.
<james_w> hey asac
<asac> fta: yeah ... most likely you can click a link in mail and renew on your own ;)
<asac> hi james_w
<asac> fta: if you cant let me know ... or ask pedro or bdmurray directly
<asac> james_w: are you the right person to talk about improved bug processing tools :)?
<asac> e.g. outside of launchpad ;)
<asac> jtv: you think i could try an import or has the change been rolled-back?
<jtv> asac: it's been rolled back (although I'm pretty sure that the error happened in the rollout, not in the actual code).
<jtv> asac: you can start importing though: some will succeed, others will fail.
<jtv> asac: and once the fix is deployed again, I can just mark the failed ones for re-import.
<james_w> asac: what do you mean?
<asac> jtv: ok ... so can i work around by removing the contributor lines manually for the few translations i need now?
<jtv> asac: yes, that will do the trick as well.
<asac> jtv: whats the idea now? do a properly staged roll-out to staging.... ?
<jtv> asac: staging already has the fix.  It was the rollout to production that failed.
<asac> james_w: thought one of your expertises is on development tools for ubuntu ... wondered if bug management counts for that ;)
<james_w> ah, thekorn and bdmurray are the people to talk to, they wrote bughelper and the like.
<asac> jtv: only em:contributor ... or also em:creator?
<asac> james_w: well ...  my idea goes far beyond bughelper ;)
<asac> but i get the point
<james_w> asac: well we can chat about it next week, you never know what might happen.
<asac> hehe ;) ... yes, thats why i ask. i am thinking about who to talk to about the various things i
<jtv> asac: only contributor.
<asac> d like to get improved
<asac> jtv: interesting ... https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/midbrowser/+imports ... de.xpi was renamed to midbrowser-de.po ?? while the zh-XX .xpis are still named the same way?
<jtv> asac: did that happen just after your upload?
<asac> jtv: yes
<asac> first time i went to import queue it read "midbrowser-de.po"
<jtv> asac: I see it...  Maybe there was still a failed entry in the queue that you overwrote.
<jtv> And now it also has the slash?
<asac> jtv: hmm. i didn't look for old entries right. i remember that i tried to import de for midbrowser a few days ago though
<asac> but i thought it finally failed
<jtv> asac: failed entries will stay in the queue as such.
<asac> anyway, the import failed ... ill strip off the contributor and try again
<jtv> I'll force a rename in the meantime.
<asac> ok reuploaded.
<asac> de.xpi (without empty <em:contributor>)
 * jtv crosses fingers.
<asac> me too ;)
<asac> now de.xpi appears to be approved (zh-XX.xpi not yet)
<jtv> asac: I think that approval was a side effect of my changing the name.
<asac> k ;)
<asac> bug 220886
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220886 in firefox "firefox tabs keep switching and application becomes unresponsive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220886
<asac>  \o/ down to 600 unread mails in my ffox 2 bug folder :)
<asac> well 700 ... but down from 2800 a few days ago ;)
<asac> i think how many books i could have read :/
<asac> jtv: good news. midbrowser de.xpi import succeeded. we have 8 untranslated strings only ;)
<asac> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/midbrowser/trunk/+pots/midbrowser/de/+translate?batch=10&show=untranslated
<jtv> asac: nice!
<asac> jtv: will the other be auto approved?
<asac> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/midbrowser/+imports
<jtv> asac: should be, yes.  I can speed it up though... just a moment.
<asac> let me import all translations the mid team needs right now ;)
<asac> jtv: what happens if i import es-ES.xpi + es-AR.xpi ? will both be included in export?
<asac> still a bit confused about the language merge ;)
<jtv> asac: should be, but still a bit uncertain about that myself!
<asac> jtv: better test that with pt ... as thats a locale mid dont need right now
<asac> :)
<asac> importing that too then
<jtv> asac: about the es-ES, just to be sure: you only have es-*.xpi, right?  No plain es.xpi?
<asac> jtv: right
<asac> same as for zh-XX.xpi
<jtv> asac: then I'll import es-ES as the regular es translation.
<asac> ok and es-AR? ignored?
<jtv> asac: well, zh is a bit of a special case because there is no plain zh.
<jtv> asac: should go in, though I'm not sure it's very useful.
<asac> jtv: could you approve all that are now uploaded one more time?
<jtv> asac: was already doing that
<asac> we will see what happens to pt-XX * i guess
<jtv> asac: I've imported pt-PT as plain pt, but pt-BR as pt_BR (as per convention).
<asac> jtv: is that auto mapped?
<asac> or should i have uploaded it differently?
<jtv> asac: not auto, unfortunately.
<asac> ok ... so the tools to sync translations should map that up front i guess
<asac> jtv: but you only renamed the .xpi?
<jtv> I did not rename the XPI, just set the language.
<jtv> We have separate language records for es and es_ES, etc.
<jtv> For auto-approval, it's definitely best to upload es.xpi rather than es-ES.xpi.
<asac> hmm ... will the chrome parser choke? i mean if you import it as es and in chrome.manifest there is es-ES ?
<asac> jtv: ?
<jtv> asac: right now, the language code from the manifest doesn't go anywhere.
<jtv> asac: so it's still the one from the filename that determines what happens.
<asac> jtv: ok interesting ... so you can not yet upload a .xpi with multiple translations
<jtv> asac: not yet
<asac> (not that i thought different )
<jtv> asac: it's not hard to do, but it means bypassing the auto-approval altogether.
<jtv> So we'd need to re-engineer the approval code for that.
<asac> jtv: ok. i think we should rather write tools to split .xpis
<asac> i already have some code for that but needs a bit care before it becomes perfect
<jtv> asac: that's great.
<jtv> asac: I'm just off for lunch.  Back in an hour!
<asac> ephy broke with xul 1.9 rc1
<asac> too bad :/
<asac> jtv: ok ... not sure if this is bad news, but the xul 1.9 import finished 5 minutes ago and on launchpad page there are still almost no translated strings :(
<asac> and i cannot update strings in de translation. get (Error ID: OOPS-864ED26)
<asac> jtv: ^
<asac> (Timeout error)
<Mirv> asac: did you fix some printing-specific problem in the xulrunner/firefox locales for German near the release? bug 219655 still applies to Finnish (printing broken unless xulrunner fi disabled), but someone who had the same problem in German said it was fixed 2008-04-23
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219655 in xulrunner "Firefox (xulrunner) printing problem when using Finnish (fi) translation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219655
<Mirv> asac: oh, sorry, you've just answered to the bug :)
<Mirv> answered it (the file does open correctly)
<asac> Mirv: can you paste it somewhere please?
<Mirv> asac: actually since it was so short file, I pasted it there in the report
<asac> virhe käsiteltäessä ulkoista olioviittausta
<asac> what does that translate to?
<asac> Mirv: ?
<jtv> asac: (sorry, on phone)
<asac> Mirv: ok got the bug i think
<Mirv> asac: error handling external object reference
<Mirv> asac: and great, if you did. it does affect quite a lot of people, I just didn't try printing myself before
<asac> Mirv: do you know how to escape % in entity dtds?
<Mirv> asac: deducting from the current -de translation probably &#037;
<asac> right
<jtv> asac: off the call now... I saw something about an outage, but don't know what it was.  Is it better now?
<asac> jtv: the import apparently didn't happen for xulrunner-1.9. i reuploaded it now
<asac> queue appears to be crowded again
<asac> translating in launchpad website works again for midbrowser (that was the other issue i mentioned)
<Mirv> asac: so it's probably in the conversion script again? just checking that the German translation in Rosetta seems to be #1%... though then again the xulrunner / firefox translations recently disappeared and are apparently making comeback now and eg. that specific string was touched by you 2 hours ago
<asac> Mirv: i attached the branch that has the fix now
<asac> to the bug
<asac> jtv: there are some translations not matched in fr import of midbrowser. https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/midbrowser/trunk/+pots/midbrowser/fr/+translate
<Mirv> asac: ok, thanks. I now also tested manually that changing the % to &#037; in xulrunner-1.9-fi.jar fixes the problem
<asac> right
<asac> we will get updated lang packs when RC1 is out. if that doesn't happen this week i will update them manually
<Mirv> asac: sounds great
<Mirv> I put up manual fix instructions for those who can copy paste to terminal window.
<gnomefreak> fta: i had to restart Ubuntu to get rc1 to even run but it works now not sure why that happened. this is hardy set up, i had an issue with alpine nad my Ubuntu passwords so i went back to hardy for a few days
<asac> Mirv: you can also provide the fixed .jar file with instructions where to copy them
<gnomefreak> !info libxfont1 intrepid
<ubottu> libxfont1 (source: libxfont): X11 font rasterisation library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.3.2-1 (intrepid), package size 210 kB, installed size 460 kB
<gnomefreak> still the borked version
<gnomefreak> well i got ok but he didnt seem like it was still being worked on :(
<gnomefreak> !info iceape gutsy
<ubottu> Package iceape does not exist in gutsy
<gnomefreak> asac: reading over bugs and your asking them to use apport. you might want to tell them how to turn it on since its off on stable release. Also last i heard turning it on doesnt work, i dont remeber instructions off hand but thats why i told them to get backtraces.
<jtv> asac: sorry for yet more delays, still busy.  I see fewer than a dozen untranslated messages in that French translation... does that mean the problem is fixing itself?
<asac> jtv: no ... some strings are not translated ... thats not correct
<asac> i will ook closer after lunch (late yeah)
<jtv> asac: end of my day is coming up, but feel free to email me if you want an answer tomorrow morning.
<myown76> hi to all
 * asac lunch
<myown76> I'm not able to acces to thunderbird profile
<myown76> what should I do
<myown76_> hi to all
<myown76_> what should I do
<myown76_> I'm not able to acces to thunderbird profile
<gnomefreak> oh wtf
<gnomefreak> myown76_: how are you trying to access it?
<gnomefreak> fta: when you get a sec let me know
<myown76_> gnomefreak, i launch tb
<gnomefreak> myown76_: what version?
<myown76_> gnomefreak, I select the profile and it ask to me for a new profile
<gnomefreak> myown76_: launch tb and what no settings are there?
<myown76_> i'm using ubuntu
<myown76_> the latest version
<gnomefreak> myown76_: latest version isnt helpfull
<gnomefreak> what is the latest version that you have?
<myown76_> wait a sec
<myown76_> i serch for version number
<myown76_> 2.0.0.14
<gnomefreak> fta: im updating tb for latest a2 snapshot and it isnt finding the tarball in tarballs
<gnomefreak> myown76_: and your mailboxes are not there when you launch it?
<myown76_> gnomefreak, no it is not there, tb ask for me to create a new account
<myown76_> the other profile works fine
<gnomefreak> fta: used devscripts to build tarball
<myown76_> the profile I use for work mail does'nt work
<gnomefreak> myown76_: what is the command that is being used to launch it?
<myown76_> thunderbird %u
<gnomefreak> myown76_: thunderbird hasnt been updated in last week or so, so tb profile should never have changed. what did you do with profile? did you launch tb using -P?
<gnomefreak> myown76_: did you move it and than put it back?
<myown76_> I've done anything :(
<gnomefreak> is this profile from another pc?
<myown76_> yesterday it was working and this afternoo it does'nt work
<gnomefreak> or another partition?
<myown76_> another partition
<gnomefreak> myown76_: you cant do that
<myown76_> partition /dati fat32
<myown76_> no?
<gnomefreak> myown76_: the profile is a series of letters/numbers they are differnet all the time
<gnomefreak> look at your profile name
<myown76_> bat I use this mode from more than two year...
<myown76_> i do
<gnomefreak> myown76_: well first cant support using fat32+ubuntu+tb
<myown76_> bi4ds7jp.default is the name of the profile foldere
<myown76_> bi4ds7jp.default is the name of the profile folder
<gnomefreak> there is something that is gonna prevent it from working. if you used iot for over a year and you changed something recently and it stopepd working its not tbs fauly
<myown76_> what should I so?
<gnomefreak> myown76_: you need to start with clean profile
<gnomefreak> myown76_: try not to mix profiles
<myown76_> I've a backup of a week ago, can I use it?
<gnomefreak> myown76_: yes should be fine unless you uninstalled and reinstalled tb
<myown76_> so i have to lost all my emails?
<gnomefreak> than i would suggest you change the name to match the new profile and add the files into the profile
<gnomefreak> myown76_: if you still have your profile they are still there
<myown76_> fine... i try
<myown76_> nothing to do...
<myown76_> I try to create a new profile choosing folder in wich I have the backp
<myown76_> it does'nt work
<gnomefreak> fta: it looks like i fixed tb build
<gnomefreak> myown76_: thats not what i said to try. i said try with a new profile than move your mail and friends from old profile into new profile DO NOT CHANGE THE NAME OF DIR you just want files insode the fhskfhds.default not the whole profile
<myown76_> gnomefreak, ok
<gnomefreak> brb looking for lunch while this builds
<myown76_> gnomefreak, nothing to do...
<shirish> guys anybody knows when we on the LTS will get ff3-RC1? I know xulrunner got updated sometime back.
<asac> shirish: we will get it as soon as its _out_ _and_ as soon as we finished our QA on it ;)
<armin76> shirish: is it even released?
<armin76> asac: the ssh bug is fun :P
<shirish> asac: thanx,  I thought it got released, lemme check back
<asac> its a moderate risky update ... so we might get the update a bit later than upstream releases it
<asac> shirish: it has been tagged ... but they finish their QA now
<shirish> armin76: I know the final is not, but I know the RC got through sometime back
<asac> we started to do the same and finish the initial packaging
<shirish> ah ok
<asac> shirish: RC isnt ... maybe RC of the RC :)
<shirish> ;)
<armin76> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/Firefox_3.0rc1
<asac> yeah ... no its in hand of buildd and QA team upstream
<asac> probably takes a week if all works out well
<shirish> ok cool
<armin76> asac: you know if sm-1.1.10 is going to happen or?
<asac> armin76: i wouldn't wait for it ;) ... just try to get it using ffox tags :)
<asac> or mozilla tags
<armin76> hrm, looks like tb3a1 got tagged
<Jazzva> gnomefre1k: If you still have problems with firegpg, I'll be glad to help :)
<asac> still packaging it? or problems with the extension itself?
<asac> lol
<asac> from bug 192888
<asac> "I've had a different bug... the back button stops working on ffox after
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<asac> the flash plugin is installed.
<asac> "
<asac> answer:
<asac> Paul: If you have a different bug, please don't contribute to the noise
<asac> here - file a seperate bug report for that problem.
<asac> :)
<[reed]> I'm pretty furious at Debian
<[reed]> grr for modifying packages for no reason
<armin76> [reed]: don't like the openssh bug? :P
<[reed]> 3 of my 6 ssh keys are affected!
<[reed]> :/
<armin76> bumb!
<Jazzva> asac: dunno if gnomefre1k is done... I noticed in the morning that he mentioned something last night, but I was in the hurry, so I didn't respond.
<armin76> haha, gentoo is not affected, yay :P
<armin76> http://www.xkcd.com/221/ <- debian, lolz
<Jazzva> "Hey, something's wrong with your random() function... all I get is '1 0 1 0 1 0 1 0 ...'"
<Jazzva> "Seems pretty random to me..."
<Jazzva> :)
<gnomefre1k> Jazzva: it builds the .deb you install the deb and you get nothing but i will look at it later if i get time. i pushed branch but it was empty so next spare few minutes i get ill work on that so you have a starting place :)
<Jazzva> Check if it installs in the proper place... Try supplying moz ID in debian/rules... Though, I think it was the problem when it didn't build at all.
<asac> if its not detected at all its most likely that the install directory name doesn't match the extension id.
<asac> or the min/max version dont match our firefox
<gnomefreak> let me see if branch is ok to grab
<gnomefreak> without MOZ id enabled it fails to build with it enabled but leaving the xxxxxx.xxxxx the same it builds installs and nothing there
<gnomefreak> why the fuck is my branch only contain .bzr
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: What do you mean by "leaving the xxxx.xx"?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: in the rules file
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Yep... Did you substitute it with moz id from install.rdf?
<gnomefreak> MOZ_XPI_EMID := {xxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx}
<gnomefreak> no but i can :)
<Jazzva> Ok :)... That should be the source of this problem :).
<gnomefreak> i think you are right :)
<Jazzva> So, it installs? Great :)...
<gnomefreak> not sure yet
<gnomefreak> its building so is tb3 and dpkg is running it might be a minute
<gnomefreak> hot damn
<gnomefreak> well it says one new addon has been installed
<Jazzva> FireGPG? :)
<gnomefreak> yes but its not there
<gnomefreak> no menus like it should have and not in addons dialog
<Jazzva> Hmm... Have you supplied the right moz id?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Jazzva> Is it FF3 compatible?
<Jazzva> maxVersion in install.rdf and stuff..
<gnomefreak> oh yeah my bzr is fucked up
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: yep
<gnomefreak> i was running it on ff3.0b5 and max is 3.0
<Jazzva> Yeah, even if it wasn't and installed correctly, it should be visible in add-ons
<gnomefreak> damnit let me try to work on branching it
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: .xpi works great .deb doesnt :(
<[reed]> ugh
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Push it to the bzr :)... I'll take a look.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: trying
<gnomefreak> i have bzr issues
<gnomefreak> it loves crashing
<Jazzva> heh...
<gnomefreak> trying to push again
<gnomefreak> here we go with the fucking i dont hav ea ssh key and i fucking do
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe affected ssh keys were disabled in launchapd?
<gnomefreak> asac: no me an d#bzr got it working last night and im looking to see how
<gnomefreak> everything is in there lets check LP
<gnomefreak> maybe because of the --no-plugins
<gnomefreak> ummmmmmm wtf is going on
<[reed]> grr
<[reed]> debian screwed up
<[reed]> the packages are still wrong!
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Stupid suggestion... you did "bzr add ."?
<gnomefreak> why was it removed
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: yes
<[reed]> This was the brokenness they added back in 2006:
<[reed]> http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-openssl/openssl/trunk/rand/md_rand.c?rev=141&view=diff&r1=141&r2=140&p1=openssl/trunk/rand/md_rand.c&p2=/openssl/trunk/rand/md_rand.c
<gnomefreak> my ssh key was removed from LP why?
<[reed]> This was the fix 5 days ago:
<[reed]> http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-openssl/openssl/trunk/crypto/rand/md_rand.c?rev=300&view=diff&r1=300&r2=299&p1=openssl/trunk/crypto/rand/md_rand.c&p2=/openssl/trunk/crypto/rand/md_rand.c
<[reed]> I see a problem!
<gnomefreak> good new tb3 a2 is built
<[reed]> asac: who's ubuntu's security people? pretty sure these packages are wrong
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: said it created one lset see if it has debian there
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: have to wait for scan
<gnomefreak> asac: you make me wonder on how you knew to check that?
<gnomefreak> it was there last night
<asac> [reed]: keescook and jdstrand in -devel ... maybe cjwatson, but not sure his role in this update
<asac> [reed]: i think topic is still ssh on -devel ... so maybe jump into that discussion ;)
<gnomefreak> still jsut the .bzr dir damn
<gnomefreak> ok key is fixed
<gnomefreak> removing reasons for crash
<gnomefreak> starting over since its not letting me push right
<Jazzva> I'll be back in an hour, hour and a half...
<gnomefreak> ill be back later i think i got bzr fixed and ill start over to make sure everything is right
<gnomefreak> wont take me long when i get around to starting
<gnomefreak> be back later alot of work still from me being gone
<mconnor> asac: can you clarify what you're planning on doing to make a "free" firefox package?
<asac> mconnor: i am not planning anything.
 * gnomefreak almost cried
<mconnor> asac: well, your comments in the bug were confusing :)
 * gnomefreak grabs drinks sits backa nd watches this
<asac> mconnor: huh? ah ... right. well, i received multiple requests by derivates. so i comment was more about if anyone really wants something he should join this channel ;)
<mconnor> hehe
<mconnor> asac: if they mod browser/branding/unofficial to say something other than Gran Paradiso, they're probably a-ok
<mconnor> since that doesn't use the exploding artwork (its what we use for alphas)
<mconnor> I mean, they can call it GP too
<mconnor> but that's kinda confusing :)
<asac> mconnor: right. but it requires discussion and work - maybe our package can help them in some way. anyway, my idea on this is: as long as nobody cares about this enough to actually work on it, this is a non-issue for me. Thus, the comment
<fta> hi
<[reed]> asac / fta: mozilla bug 433371
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 433371 in Extension/Theme Manager "Ubuntu 8.04's firefox install breaks 3.0pre's addons" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=433371
<fta> 12:05 < vlad> Source File:
<fta>               file:///home/vladimir/firefox/components/nsExtensionManager.js
<fta> it's not ours
<fta> [reed], ^^
<[reed]> yes, it's a Mozilla bug, but it affects only Ubuntu
<fta> oh
<[reed]> because of ubufox
<fta> (i'm not using ubufox, i don't like its default prefs)
<mconnor> hmm
<mconnor> asac: I might ask you to take that fix downstream if we don't do an RC2
<mconnor> and we'll sneak it into 3.0.1
<fta> fine for me
<asac> mconnor: I can add that patch ... sure. but if i understand correctly, that change doesn't really cure us - as we are not affected in the first place
<gnomefreak> fta: tb3 a2 builds fine i havent isntalled it yet but builds :)
<asac> mconnor: its happens when the user tries to use his ubuntu profile with upstream builds
<fta> gnomefreak, i've launched a big update of my ppa
<gnomefreak> what do you mean? you pushed new packages for alot/everything or you are redoing your PPA
<fta> i jsut mean it's not needed to do those snapshot upgrades manually, it's fully automatized on my side.
<gnomefreak> fta: ah
 * gnomefreak working on bzr issues atm
<gnomefreak> i finally got branches pushed but i have source files in the .ubuntu branch :(
<gnomefreak> james_w: oops didnt see you here
<james_w> hi gnomefreak
<james_w> gnomefreak> when upstream changes we would rather not start with old upstream sources
<james_w> can you explain what you mean by that?
<gnomefreak> asac: shoudl we keep extension source files and ubuntu files in same branch?
<james_w> sorry, my dinner is ready, I'll be back shortly.
<gnomefreak> james_w: upstream updates thier code we grab the full changed code why use old code as well. example i grab bleh bleh bleh.ubuntu (it has source files as well) than i have old source files that needs to be merged with new ones
<gnomefreak> james_w: ok
<asac> gnomefreak: do as in the tutorial: .upstream branch - unmodified upstream sources ... .ubuntu branch - branch based on .upstream + debian/ directory and eventual changes
<gnomefreak> asac: yes i understand i screwed up one command and ended up with source+ubuntu together on the .ubuntu push and james_w thought that was a better idea
<mconnor> asac: oh, hrm
<mconnor> asac: I may have misread!
<asac> gnomefreak: the .ubuntu branch as upstream + debian files. but we need a .upstream branch too
<gnomefreak> asac: i have upstream branch and fixing ubuntu branch atm
<james_w> gnomefreak: yeah, but the merge will be trivial if you haven't modified upstream files in .ubuntu
<james_w> do you use a patch system in mozillateam?
<gnomefreak> not for extensions
<gnomefreak> they are too simple IMHO
 * gnomefreak willing to be it has something to do with install.rdf
<gnomefreak> s/be/bet
<james_w> yeah, so if anything is modified outside of debian/ in the .ubuntu branch then you get the full power of bzr when merging, which is an advantage in my opinion.
<asac> james_w: no we don't want to use a patch system if possible
<asac> for extensions
<asac> the changes should be simple enough to cope with
<james_w> hi asac
<james_w> sure, that makes sense.
<james_w> I would recommend having .ubuntu have the upstream sources as you suggest, but the alternative would be possible of course.
<asac> james_w: you worked a bit with loom right?
<james_w> asac: a little, yes.
<asac> (or whatever its called. the thing where you can maintain patches in topic branches ;))
<asac> james_w: is this suitable for distributed maintenance?
<asac> i guess if they are rebased frequently its not that nice to share them
<james_w> looms aren't rebased, so that's not a problem.
<james_w> it's not mature enough yet, but it is something to consider in a few months when it is.
<gnomefreak> oh well it still has upstream in it fuck it its good enough IMHO just need to figure out why installing it fails to add it
<james_w> also, we would need to hook it in to the package build process some how, which I don't think has been looked at yet, but should be straightforward.
<gnomefreak> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/firegpg.ubuntu https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/firegpg.upstream  are the 2 branches
<armin76> interesting
<armin76> when built with xulrunner, the default prefs are located on $mozilladir/defaults/preferences, but without it they're on $mozilladir/defaults/pref
<armin76> yay
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> fta: ff rc1 keeps telling me to restart it but restarting it doesnt change that it tells you to restart, this is why i had to restart Ubuntu im just seeing it again with the extension work
<fta> hm, what is the reason ? lang-packs ?
<gnomefreak> me no no reason for lang packs to interfer
<gnomefreak> im gonna guess and say its ubufox
<gnomefreak> lets see if disabling it helps
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> i guess im gonna reboot
<armin76> fta: and why? :)
<armin76> fta: ah, i see it...weird
<gnomefreak> nope rebooting didnt help either still saying to restart firefox
<gnomefreak> this tells me its a bad bug
<asac> any hint how to tell gpg --clearsign to use a certain key-ID?
<gnomefreak> asac: put key before the file?
<gnomefreak> gpg keyid --clearsign or gpg --clearsign keyid?
<gnomefreak> btw nice page http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0b5/whatsnew/
<gnomefreak> that loads on official b5 firefox
 * gnomefreak wonders if its not the addons dialog that is borked
<gnomefreak> asac: uploading screenshot of this restart bullshit
<gnomefreak> asac: fta http://www.flickr.com/photos/26378196@N05/2490466870/
<gnomefreak> this is now with b5 firefox and xul
<fta> gnomefreak, look for what is requesting the restart (click each addon)
<asac> ok it was --local-user
<asac> i glanced at that several times, but the doc is just incomprehensible ;)
<gnomefreak> fta: its better gmail 2 that needs the restart but reason is because im trying to uninstall it
<gnomefreak> how do you remove an extensiion without that dialog?
<gnomefreak> ill be back dpkg needs me to reboot
<gnomefreak> fuck i even removed it from ~/.mozilla/firefox/extensions
<gnomefreak> and its still not fucking gone
 * gnomefreak can only wonder if this is why firegpg wont install
<asac> gnomefreak: remove it from extensions/ dir in profile + remove all files called extensions.* in profile
<asac> then start
<asac> that should do the trick and recreate your extensions cache
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: that did it thanks
<gnomefreak> well the extension is installed ill look at it more tomorrow. or if i come back maybe than
<gnomefreak> asac: daniel asked you to look at bug 229720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229720 in kazehakase "Please sync kazehakase 0.5.4-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229720
<gnomefreak> ok done with email. that bug you assigned me is marked as dup :) later everyone
<asac> gnomefreak: can you dig up that patch?
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> what patch is it? i didnt even look
<gnomefreak> most likely i dont have it but ill look
<gnomefreak> would b enice if the bug said aanything about removing the patch
<gnomefreak> asac: ok i have it
<gnomefreak> asac: patch to review http://pastebin.mozilla.org/430463
<asac> gnomefreak: thats the one dropeed?
<gnomefreak> asac: imho i wouldnt drop it but i havent looked at upstream to see if they applied patch upstream
<gnomefreak> asac: thats the name of it
<gnomefreak> from daniels comment
<gnomefreak> its the only patch kazehakase has
<fta> so it's still 1.8 based ? :(
<gnomefreak> fta: dont know i think so
<gnomefreak> fta: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kazehakase/+bug/229720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229720 in kazehakase "Please sync kazehakase 0.5.4-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New]
<gnomefreak> thats the bug we are talking about
<asac> fta: is that your patch ^^ ?
<gnomefreak> if it is where is his changelog entry
<gnomefreak> this looks like a sloppy merge imo
<asac> gnomefreak: i think its fta's patch ... he can probably best comment on what its purpose was and if that purpose is still valid
<gnomefreak> from the changelog fta never added the patch
<gnomefreak> big skip from .5.3-1 to 0.5.4-1
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont think he meant to drop it i think that the merge is sloppy and he left parts out including that patch
<gnomefreak> because he didnt add it
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11931/
<fta> so it's mine
<fta> iirc, it ftbfsed without it
<asac> ok ... thanks
<fta> but if it's fine without it now, feel free to drop it
<asac> thats what i said ;)
<asac> (now)
<fta> hmm, lp dropped my ssh key
<gnomefreak> fta: did to everyone
<gnomefreak> for the most part
<gnomefreak> fta: in your email there is instrcutions
<fta> am i supposed to trust random links like http://linkpot.net/comfort/ ?
<fta> no offense, i don't even want to click on something i don't know pretending to teach me how to generate a key
<gnomefreak> i got ubuntu.com links
<asac> fta: its basically, get the latest packages, then recreate your sshkey ;)
<asac> and paste it to launchpad again
<gnomefreak> fta: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2
<fta> i've seen those advisories before, i'm well connected into security
<gnomefreak> all the ssh packages are installable atm so auto regen wont work
<fta> how come i'm not affected by Mozilla Bug 433371 ?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 433371 in Extension/Theme Manager "Ubuntu 8.04's firefox install breaks 3.0pre's addons" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=433371
<asac> fta: because you are using our package ;)
<fta> i'm often tracking regressions using minefield
<fta> through minefield-packager.mk
<asac> that patch isn't really for us ... it needs to be fixed upstream
<fta> even last week, i've tracked regression in rikaichan that way
<fta> i know our builds are not affected but debs produced by my minefield-packager.mk should
<gnomefreak> im not seeing it in b5 either. just that one piece of shit extension
<fta> vlc plugin is making ff3 rc1 crash
<asac> yeah
<asac> respin?
<asac> does it still build?
<fta> the rc1 i've made yesterday (ie without your patches from today.. still building here)
<asac> does vlc work on b5?
<asac> i remember some complains that it crashes in bugs
<fta> my isp has a webtv site calling explicitly the vlc plugin
<asac> hmm  bug Bug 230087 is a nice one
<asac> reproducible here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230087 in firefox "firefox3 crashes when viewing big PNG files" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230087
<asac> i tried the libpng.org image
<fta> seems it's not vlc after all, but flash
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11936/
<asac> but triggered by vlc? sure?
<fta> no, just vlc and flash on the same page
<fta> crashed 10 out of 10 times
<asac> hmm
<jimmy_> asac: u got my email on the XDG patch?
<asac> jimmy_: not yet. when send?
<jimmy_> like last week
<jimmy_> asac: let me check
<jimmy_> last Wed
<jimmy_> i sent it to asac@canonical.com
<Jazzva> What do we do with extension merges from debian? Merge them? Or just prepare a new upload with new upstram version?
<Jazzva> *upstream
<jimmy_> asac: I’ve uploaded to patches for the XDG and urlbar direction on moblin.  I was going to leave the XDG hack inside old place, but I had to into uriloader as I can’t look up the environment variables used in XDG in javascript, so I had to do it in cpp. I also added a new property for the autocomplete popup result to switch the direction of the urlbar results if defined.  See the 2...
<jimmy_> ...commits below and let me know if you can integrate these into the xulrunner, thanks.
<jimmy_>  
<jimmy_> http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=commitdiff;h=da8b14142a2611ad4ea8e0ac2ee3891e69084cb0
<jimmy_>  
<jimmy_> http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=commitdiff;h=75c2117ddaff1b9b62cba42677b68507f459ebaa
<asac> jimmy_: environment variables?
<asac> jimmy_: i remember that you send me a patch, and i commented on it
<asac> i never got anything else
<asac> jimmy_: that xdg logic is already implemented
<asac> you can use the standard directory provider to retrive the proper locations
<jimmy_> asac: u talking about the xdg_user_dir_lookup () function?
<jimmy_> asac: it is not exposed externally and therefore I just copied it over
<asac> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/xpcom/io/nsDirectoryServiceDefs.h#189
<asac> about that ... thats what i posted when we first talked about it iirc
<asac> you can use that constant to lookup directories in the directoryprovider
<asac> in javascript like: Components.classes["@mozilla.org/file/directory_service;1"].getService(Components.interfaces.nsIProperties).get("ProfD", Components.interfaces.nsIFile);
<jimmy_> asac: how does directoryprovider work?
<asac> like above ;)
<asac> there should be plenty examples in the mozilla/ tree ... you can search for some of the keys
<asac> like when accessing the profile directory there are examples like. find -name \*.js | xargs grep ProfD
<asac> if you use the xdg key all should be fine
<asac> but test if that key exists as its just unix
<asac> jimmy_: javascript above ... for cpp examples try find -name \*.cpp | xargs grep USER_PROFILE_
<alperyilmaz> i'm using Ubuntu8.04, I just experienced a crash in system and when I turn the machine on, both Firefox and Thunderbird acted like they're just installed.. Firefox is fine now.. but Thunderbird cannot show my accounts.. which file do i need to fix?
<alperyilmaz> profiles.ini contains the correct folder address for default profile
<asac> alperyilmaz: sounds bad. did you do a thorough disc check?
<asac> alperyilmaz: are those more or less fresh profiles or really old ones?
<jimmy_> asac: ok, so do you think I should keep the code in uriloader/exthandler/nsExternalHelperAppService.cpp? or in toolkit/mozapps/downloads/src/nsHelperAppDlg.js.in?
<alperyilmaz> i did one more restart to see if fsck will start automatically, but it didn't
<alperyilmaz> asac: fresh profiles..
<alperyilmaz> the ones i'm using daily
<asac> jimmy_: like i said, i think the more high level place is more appropriate for this kind of logic.
<alperyilmaz> i had 3 email accounts and one newsgroup setup
<alperyilmaz> but now thunderbird is asking to create new profile..
<asac> jimmy_: so the .js file ... the downloaddir logic is already in ... its just a matter of special casing the mime-type case
<alperyilmaz> new account.. sorry
<asac> alperyilmaz: maybe your crashed profile is locked?
<jimmy_> asac: ok, what about the urlbar direction patch?
<alperyilmaz> what is the name of the lock file..
<asac> ah i just wanted to ask what the other is about
<asac> let me look
<asac> jimmy_: do we really need to change the .idl?
<jimmy_> asac: isn't it where the actual attribute is defined?
<alperyilmaz> i have found .parentlock file, but it's 0 bytes
<asac> jimmy_: you could add a property to the binding itself in .xml file
<Jazzva> alperyilmaz: In your profile?
<alperyilmaz> yes
<asac> jimmy_: that would be less intrusive and less likely to cause regressions somewhere
<alperyilmaz> under xxxxxxx.default folder
<Jazzva> I'm not sure about mozilla lock files, but there's no need for them to contain anything. try removing it and see if it helps :)
<Jazzva> I suppose ff/tb just checks if there is a file, and if there is, then someone else is using the profile
<asac> alperyilmaz: try find $HOME/.mozilla |  grep lock
<asac> aeh
<asac> sorry
<asac> alperyilmaz: try find $HOME/.mozilla-thunderbird |  grep lock
<alperyilmaz> jazzva: i removed it but didn't help..
<alperyilmaz> asac: doing it now
<asac> jimmy_: you could then use <autocomplete .... reverse-popup-direction="true" > ... in .xul
<asac> or something like that
<asac> would that work?
<alperyilmaz> asac: the .parentlock file is there (although i just removed it)
<jimmy_> asac: i am not sure, i never tried that route, i am not so good in xul at all
<jimmy_> asac: is it easy for you to add in that property?
<asac> jimmy_: ./toolkit/content/widgets/autocomplete.xml search for property
<asac> thats how you add properties ... quite straight forward i think
<asac> like for property name="textValue" onget="return this.value;">
<asac> if you don't want to use it from cpp you don't need to add idl attribute
<jimmy_> asac: ok, let me take a look
<asac> jimmy_: try something else. you can just use this.getAttribute(...) in the current autocomplete.xml
<asac> instead of if(aInput....)
<asac> maybe you can get the propery without even adding a real property
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-14
<jimmy_> asac: i'll work on it a little bit
<alperyilmaz> extensions and other settings are working but mail folders and accounts does not show-up.. that's weird.. still googling..
<alperyilmaz> it looks like pref.js is corrupted..
<gnomefreak> ls
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> anyone know if the libflashsupport crash bug affects firefox 2?
<gnomefreak> is it possible to close upstream bugs?
<asac> argh. power outage
<gnomefreak> why cant i change status of upstream bugs?
<asac> gnomefreak: why not?
<asac> as long as they are not associated with another bug system it should be fine
<gnomefreak> asac: dont know why not. I should beable to change it from interface(website) right?
<asac> yes, but might depend on your project role
<gnomefreak> ah i didnt know there was levels for bugzilla
 * gnomefreak going through bugs from 2005 - 2007 atm ranging from gnome bugs to X bugs seems people dont change status when bug is fixed or EOLS and its annoying seeing them in my LP bugs page
<gnomefreak> asac: feel like closing a debian bug and a mozilla bug? bug is from 1.5 and has been confirmed to be fixed.
<asac> id?
<gnomefreak> mozilla bug 331716
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 331716 in GFX: Gtk "'fi' and 'fl' ligatures overlap following glyph with justified text in pango builds" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331716
<gnomefreak> debian bug 362569
<ubottu> Debian bug 362569 in iceweasel "fontconfig: DejaVu ligature width miscalculated" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/362569
<gnomefreak> it looks unlikely it will be fixed in anything <3.0 per debian and mozilla latest comment was a long time ago and this is confirmed fixed in 3.0
<asac> ok the breakage of my system is so massive that i will probably be out for half the day gathering hardware pieces
<asac> hope that my hardiscs survived this
 * gnomefreak will most likely be sleeping its 2:41am nad im still up
<[reed]> asac: heh, what happened?
<asac> not sure ... i woke up, the fuse was busted
<asac> turned electric on again, now there is no power on my mainboard :(
<asac> nothing happens
<asac> so lets hope its the power supply pack
<asac> air smelled a bit burned :/
<asac> in short: not that great
<gnomefreak> ok im going to see if i can sleep tonight since its 3am
 * asac off getting some supplies ;)
<gnomefreak> bug 230107
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230107 in firefox-3.0 "settings like bookmarks or start page are not saved and are canceled after restartinf firefox process" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230107
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 197781 he is using firefox in a way it wasnt intended IMHO scrolling through prefferences using arrows by holding them down to scroll through them multiple times than he sees the bug i would rather not tell him hes using it in an unsopported way but he is.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197781 in firefox-3.0 "[Hardy] Firefox preferences - some categories do not work if clicked too fast" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197781
<asac> hmm ... lets if this keeps working
<gnomefreak> oh i just set up apport for hardy be back i have to reboot to finish
<gnomefreak> update-manager is about to piss me off
<gnomefreak> asac: your network-manager bug person is getting impatent
<gnomefreak> working on setting up anymeal
<asac> gnomefreak: who is my network-manager bug person?
<gnomefreak> crap
<gnomefreak> i just closed tb and it empties trash (sorry my mind isnt awake since it hasnt had sleep in 2 days
<gnomefreak> oh the css one
<asac> gnomefreak: why cant you sleep still?
<gnomefreak> he said hes gonna fix the css on the page and see how ff does but wanted a fix for it other than a workaround (but i thought it said n-m
<asac> thought it should get better after hospital
<gnomefreak> asac: not sure ive had issues since friday
<gnomefreak> asac: i think its stress
<asac> most likely jack :)
<gnomefreak> hmm anymeal is kde
<gnomefreak> oh here we go
<gnomefreak> but 82927
<gnomefreak> bug 82927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 82927 in network-manager "[feisty fawn and Gutsy] NetworkManager reports incorrect online status" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82927
<gnomefreak> ^^ n-m one
<gnomefreak> asac: how did you reproduce that bug? the one with scrolling through preff. i cant even scroll i have to go to right than left than right
<asac> gnomefreak: click on "Content"
<asac> then use arrow keys left and right
<asac> that should go to  other preference panel
<asac> if you do it real quick some panels get empty
<asac> some get content from the other panel
<asac> and so on
<asac> gnomefreak: please dont assign bugs to mozilla-bugs anymore if they are incomplete ... otherwise they will not auto expire ;)
<asac> i first hated it, but now i think it makes sense as it would catch inactive bugs we failed to track
<gnomefre1k> damnit
<gnomefreak> asac: it seems people go around and if they are not bug team tags they remove them and i wish there was a way to stop them since we rely on tags to make bug work a tiny bit easier. anyway of doing this?
<asac> no ... just educate every single one doing this
<asac> likely-dup is important
<gnomefreak> yes i know i would also like people to use upstream tag i will go looking upstream once a week once i have bugs and tags on them fo rit
<gnomefreak> this way we can get things a bit cleaned up
<gnomefreak> s/fo rit/for it
<asac> gnomefreak: lets use the empty upstream bug way
<gnomefreak> asac: what way?
<asac> if ou see a bug that needs to be forwarded, just add "Project" ... but don't set a upstream bug id
<asac> you can then search for those bugs in advanced search by selecting
<gnomefreak> asac: i have no way of searching for them than
<gnomefreak> oh you can?
<asac> "Show bugs that need to be forwarded to an upstream bug tracker"
<asac> try that
<asac> i added a bunch of empty upstream targets in the last few days
<asac> to indicate that we should search for upstream bug and if it doesn't exist file one
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream=pending_bugwatch&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<gnomefreak> thats new
<asac> quite old in fact
<asac> at least for 1.5 years it exists
<gnomefreak> ive never seen it there
<asac> ;)
<asac> hidden secrets
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> thats the full search?
<gnomefreak> 8 whole bugs
<gnomefreak> and atleast one has been reported upstream already
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: no idea ... thought i added more, but i try to not forward everything
<gnomefreak> asac: i will edit the tags wiki to read something like please do not remove tags on mozilla related bugs as we use them to search since we have a ton of bugs
<gnomefreak> not worded right atm and i would like a <#> for a ton
<gnomefreak> so when they remove tags add it back and refer them to wiki, when they read wiki maybe that would be better than trying to explain it on every bug just please read $wiki for a reason, sorry my mind went blank
<gnomefreak> I really nee dsomething about mozilla in my signature for email
<asac> well ... the wiki page should certainly be revisisited
<gnomefreak> im gonna be using email alot more
<asac> to account for new launchpad features
<asac> gnomefreak: using gpg/mime should work
<asac> it does for me
<gnomefreak> asac: yep it was on my to do list but when system got screwed up i lost it
<gnomefreak> asac: what about gpg
<asac> bug 133133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 133133 in firefox ""Open containing folder" is only working if nautilus is present" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133133
<asac> gnomefreak: you need to sign mails if you want to modify bug status et al
 * gnomefreak wonders if its worth writing a script for greasmonkey witha  list of most used responses just wish i knew how to do that, one of these days i have a library and 3 scripts to write. write == copy out of book and make a couple of changes
<gnomefreak> asac: i do sign them or is gpg not signing them?
<gnomefreak> that would explain why it didnt prompt me
<gnomefreak> asac: looking into  it atm
<asac> gnomefreak: if you are using thunderbird you need enigmail
<fta2> debian bug 429619
<ubottu> Debian bug 429619 in openssh-server "openssh-server upgrade kills ability to login using password" [Unknown,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/429619
<gnomefreak> asac: i have it but i played with it today and i guess i touched something taht caused this
<gnomefreak> where would the profile for enigmail be? assuming its not in .mozilla
<asac> gnomefreak: install enigmail + thunderbird and just setup openpgp in the server account settings
<asac> gnomefreak: but i guess you should try to get some rest before trying something like this ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: it was already i removed enigmail a sec. ago and i wanted to get rid of settings as well incase it is a setting i changed in advanced
<gnomefreak> nope that didnt work
<gnomefreak> UNTRUSTED Good signature from John Vivirito (gnomefreak) <gnomefreak@gmail.com>
<gnomefreak> but its just not asking for passphrase nor do i see the gpg sig in email
<asac> gnomefreak: try to send a mail
<asac> select "sign mail"
<asac> if that works all is fine
<asac> you can select "sign mail by default" somewhere in settings
<asac> gnomefreak: but i guess you lost your private key
<gnomefreak> asac: i have it set
<asac> do you still have your old .gnupg directory?
<asac> thats where it should be in
<gnomefreak> yes i have it
<asac> $HOME/.gnupg
<asac> gnomefreak: gpg --list-secret-keys
<asac> if that shows you anything
<gnomefreak> gpg-confirm.txt  pubring.gpg   revoke.asc   ubuntu-coc.txt
<gnomefreak> gpg.conf         pubring.gpg~  secring.gpg  ubuntu-coc.txt.asc
<gnomefreak> public.key       random_seed   trustdb.gpg
<asac> you should set one of those keys in your server settings as key
<asac> bug 229878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229878 in firefox-3.0 "firefox-3.0 can't set proxy after install language-support-th" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229878
<gnomefreak> asac: you still have link for reply-to* for tb2?
<asac> reply to list?
<gnomefreak> yeah im looking for it. the extension for tb
<asac> start from here http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/114-thunderbird-+-reply-to-list-...-here-it-comes.html
<gnomefreak> is that the latest version?
<asac> not sure
<asac> but you will surely find it from there ;)
<gnomefreak> yeah but cant get it
<gnomefreak> wait on that thought
<gnomefreak> now i wait for a mailing list post to comment on
 * gnomefreak wonders why openssh-* needs to be upgraded usin dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> intrepid upgraded them with upgrade
<asac> mission accomplished ... bug mail queue empty ;)
 * asac shakes his wrists in pain
<gnomefreak> my key is signing the email (the little blue/green part above the subject says its signed but it doesnt look singed to me it used to print our in body of email,
<gnomefreak> asac: please hang out for a minute or 2 i want to show you something
<asac> ok will smoke before gong to lunch then ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: http://www.flickr.com/photos/26378196@N05/2492211012/ thats what enigmail looks like when signing, why did it stop adding keys to the body of message?
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke as well
<fta> asac, seems i can't get in touch with any of the listed ubuntu-bugcontrol admins. i'm gonna expire :P
<fta> http://blog.drinsama.de/erich/en/linux/2008051401-debian-openssl-desaster
<gnomefreak> ok im going to lay down if anyone needs me ill be back a bit later im starting to get really tired
<armin_> :D
<armin_> fta: :D
<armin_> fta: i have the updater enabled on xulrunner, and disabled on ff, and you can't check for new versions :)
<armin_> i'm using chatzilla with xul 1.9
<fta> does xul even support the updater ?
<armin_> yup
<armin_> well, not sure, if i run /update it shows the updater thing
<fta> btw, if it's installed system wide, a user should not have the privileges to upgrade anything
<armin_> of course
<armin_> you can disable chatzilla being update, like all mozilla ap
<armin_> p
<armin_> uh, updated*
<asac> fta: pedro? bdmurray?
<asac> fta: pinged him
<asac> hey elpargo :)
<elpargo> hi, I didn't knew this channel existed.
<asac> it exists ;)
<armin76> lies
<asac> elpargo: this channel is the right place if you want to work on mozilla related topic. The mozillateam is the team that maintains the core pieces and applications of mozilla. the mozilla-extensions-dev package is the one that takes care for extension maintenance in ubuntu. both teams discussions are going on here ;)
<elpargo> my guess is that ff3 is changing something on the profile/.files that is making ff2's instalation of firebug throw out an exception. not sure if you have seen something like it.
<asac> elpargo: 1st. did you know that we packaged a workable firebug extensions? so users can still use it with ffox3?
<elpargo> asac, yea but it's 1.2 which is alpha.
<asac> does it lack features or has severe bugs?
<elpargo> well given that my original complain is why the upgrade got me to ff3 going to alpha is not a good idea.
<elpargo> Don't get me wrong I like to mess around with alpha I got websites running off the trunk of some projects. but in the browser specially at this point in time I want full stability.
<asac> yes, but is there instability if you use the latest firebug package?
<elpargo> to be honest I didn't tested it. but ff3 itself gave me several problems with flash (no sound) also with some 100CPU and sometime when I closed it it hanged in the back.
<asac> elpargo: that CPU issue should be fixed for most cases
<asac> flash itself is broken ... which is only partially related
<elpargo> asac, tell me about it. flash sucks bigtime. but sadly it's popular.
<asac> elpargo: you should really give it a try with an up-to-date system ... and take care that the libflashsupport is not installed ... which you might have if you upgraded to hardy before final release ... or by some other coincident
<asac> in any case ... removing the extensions.* files in your profile should fix your ffox 2 problem i guess
<elpargo> I ran a full upgrade to 8.04 about a week ago. before that I was in maintenance branch of 7.10.
<elpargo> asac, yea that is what I did I first tried to edit the files but ff didn't liked it. and loaded nothing.
<asac> elpargo: removing them should be ok
<asac> the extensions.* files will get recreated (note not the extensions/ dir) :)
<elpargo> cool I didn't knew that either.
<asac> ok, now that you know ... try ffox 3 seriously ... as you know how to get back ;)
<asac> hehe
<elpargo> ahh crap ok.
<elpargo> asac, i'm running ff3 I installed the firebug package and when it loaded it disabled the old firebug and the new one is nowhere to be found.
<asac> elpargo: you have to uninstall it from addons -> tools
<asac> profile installs will always hide global installs
<asac> which probably can be considered a bug ... but it was always that way
<elpargo> ok did that and now it's on the addons window but I don't see the icon nor f12 works.
<elpargo> ok a second restart fixed that.
<asac> good
 * gnomefreak just checking in mail and such my plan is to go back to sleep
<gnomefreak> asac: when did  we package swiftweasel? we as in Ubuntu not Mozillateam
<asac> no we didn't
<gnomefreak> why is bug 137993 even around for than :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 137993 in mplayerplug-in "mozilla-mplayer unnecessarily depends on gecko browsers" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137993
<gnomefreak> its a debian merge of mplayer removing browsers as a depends
<gnomefreak> as i recall mplayer is most used in browser
<gnomefreak> maybe i guess depend on browsers with mplayer-plugin
<asac> gnomefreak: commented
<gnomefreak> ok will go back to it thanks :)
<gnomefreak> i guess it doesnt matter though when i gave you bug # it was still open iirc now its inprogress
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> meaning it looks as if they are gonna do it without our input and i guess that is fine since its motu that works on it?
<gnomefreak> or maybe it was there
<gnomefreak> personally i dont think we should change it because a user uses a browser that we dont package, that kind of implies that we support swiftweasel but im going on,
<gnomefreak> i guess enigmail still adds -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
<gnomefreak> Hash: SHA1
<gnomefreak> to emails but not on mine :(
<asac> gnomefreak: the bug id you gave me is only remotely related to swiftweasel
<asac> all it asks for is a way to install our package globally without installing one of our browsers
<gnomefreak> its about removing depends on browsers
<gnomefreak> does mplayer really need xulrunner?
<asac> gnomefreak: only the plugin package needs xulrunner or _any_ other browser to work properly
<asac> but thats why i say recommends would be fine
<gnomefreak> asac: than why would they make the stand alone mplayer depend on xul or browsers
<gnomefreak> recommend both no need to add depends it doesnt need, and we know xulrunner is not small by anymeans
<asac> gnomefreak: not its the plugin package that depends on it
<asac> thats what i understood at least
<asac> its filed against mozilla-mplayer after all
<gnomefreak> there are 2 bugs about this one plugin and one standalone
<asac> standalone has nothing to do with ffox
<gnomefreak> i know
<gnomefreak> So it can be added as Dependency with another |, so it's or a gecko browser
<gnomefreak> or xulrunner
<gnomefreak> 1 person says one thing and everyone else says something different from eachother
<asac> gnomefreak: no all those need to go to recommends ... xulrunner is wrong ...xulrunner-1.9 might be ok, but in fact alone its not really helpful
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayerplug-in/+bug/137993/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 137993 in mplayerplug-in "mozilla-mplayer unnecessarily depends on gecko browsers" [Low,In progress]
<gnomefreak> that is what i gave you above not my idea
<gnomefreak> if it doesnt need depends wtf add them to deps when there is recommends
<gnomefreak> +Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, firefox | mozilla-browser | galeon | epiphany-browser | konqueror, mplayer (>= 1.0~pre5) | mplayer-nogui
<gnomefreak> that is from latest debdiff
<gnomefreak> the debdiff doesnt even show recommends
<gnomefreak> and hell mozilla-browser isnt even supported that is seamonkey now
<asac> midbrowser is supported through xulrunner-1.9
<gnomefreak> but isnt in deps for mplayer
<gnomefreak> if you dont need browsers for an app dont depend on them all browser deps should be downgraded
<gnomefreak> downgraded to recommends, i will smoke and than add my comment nicely to downgrade all browsers to rec.
<asac> gnomefreak: thats what i already said in the bug, didn't i?
<gnomefreak> you said we might concider it, without reason
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> btw we are missing Places from firefox, is this purposly done?
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> firefox 3 added a Places menu i thought (it was renamed to Places dont remember what places replaced
<gnomefreak> once im done looking in upstream bugs i will get you the changes page for it on mozilla site, but it was one of the first things that they did on ff3
<gnomefreak> should we tell users to file bugs upstream if its not already a bug upstream or should we do it?
<gnomefreak> [Improved in Beta 5!]  Places Organizer: view, organize and search through all of your bookmarks, tags, and browsing history with multiple views and smart folders to store your frequent searches. Create and restore full backups whenever you want
<asac> we should do it ... or someone good at bug triaging
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^^ places
<gnomefreak> asac: they were gonna put a radio button for places in tool bar iirc
<gnomefreak> and i know its on ff3 for windows
<gnomefreak> asac: are you using enigmail from repos in tb?
<gnomefreak> im gonna test the .xpi to see if it signs email in body of email
<asac> gnomefreak: the recent huge font issues are https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384090
<asac> i guess there were about 10 or so ;)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 384090 in GFX: Thebes "[GTK+] incorrect logical resolution for converting font sizes in pt, etc." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> mozilla Bug 430925] New: Scrollbox smooth
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 430925 in XUL Widgets "Scrollbox smooth scrolling should skip frames when missing the desired frame rate" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=430925
<asac> is one scroll perf issue i guess
<gnomefreak> asac: none of them are on the list :(
<gnomefreak> asac: can you still reproduce bug 107247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107247 in firefox "A Web page can temporarily turn on caret browsing" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107247
<gnomefreak> its a year old at this time
<gnomefreak> would like to get it upstream if its still being seen and with what browser?
<asac> caret browsing is a feature
<asac> dont think its a bug
<asac> ok let me comment
<gnomefreak> you gonna comment or
<gnomefreak> ok nevermind
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: what does "There are no permission bits set on your account" mean in mozilla's bugzilla
<asac> ?
<asac> what are you trying to do?
<asac> most likely you don't have the proper permissions for the operation you are trying to do?
<gnomefreak> asac: no that is in my profile
<gnomefreak> i was jsut wondering what it meant
<asac> ah
<asac> well .. can have different meaning
<asac> hard to say
<asac> most likely somewhat corrupted
<asac> often curable though
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> could it be one of my settings? like maybe always use PGP/MIMI by default, setting that i wouldnt think would cause this enigmail issue i have
<gnomefreak> nope enigmail is borked i think
<gnomefreak> what the hell am i going to do to fix this im kind of worried why its happening did i change something
<gnomefreak> NO SLEEP AND WORKING ON PC is not smart :(
<gnomefreak> lol i mark bug upstream and they give me a work around but say nothing about fixing it or changing it
<gnomefreak> asac: if you have any ideas on what to check for my enigmail issue please let me know, it is set to sign by default. but still doesnt give me key info in body of email
<asac> gnomefreak: sign will only happen when you send a mail
<gnomefreak> yes i know and its not
<asac> is the green pen visible in the compose window?
<asac> can you explicitly set that that it should be signed in the menu/toolbar in compose window?
<gnomefreak> yes in bottom right corner
<gnomefreak> asac: you have email i sent you screen shot of settings and attached my key since it encrypted it but failed to sign it
<asac> gnomefreak: that message is signed
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> not in the body is it?
<gnomefreak> normally i would see it and it should ask for a passphrase before sending for my sig
<asac> gnomefreak: the complete text + attachment are signed in the mail you send itself (didn't look at attachments)
<asac> gnomefreak: click on your mail in the sent folder
<asac> do you see its signed there?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> i see 2 attachments and the body of email exactly as it left here just text from typing no sig anywhere
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe enable openpgp for all servers
<gnomefreak> where?
<asac> gnomefreak: not a bar on top?
<asac> gnomefreak: in server settings
<asac> each account has a opengpg thing
<gnomefreak> yes that is what i sent you a screenshot of
<asac> also look at the advanced options
<asac> maybe you can say: use this as default or so
<asac> yeah enable it for _all_ accounts
<gnomefreak> it is for all accounts
<asac> then i dont know
<asac> your mail i retrieved was definitly signed
<gnomefreak> what is "Add Enigmail comment in OpenGPG signature"?
<gnomefreak> taht was unchecked
<asac> no idea ;)
<asac> cant remember such an option/dialog
<gnomefreak> its in advanced
<asac> well thats just that a enigmail banner will be added to the opengpg signature comment region
<asac> so people that see your sig get to know about enigmail
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> kind of contributing back through advertisement
<gnomefreak> sent myself email to another box to see if signed
<gnomefreak> yeah its signing them its just im not seeing it, including on bugs
<gnomefreak> i dont get why its ont showing up in bugs
<gnomefreak> bug 221906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221906 in xorg-server "firefox causes X to crash when openning a large page (dup-of: 212648)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212648 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "[nvidia-new, hardy] certain websites in firefox causes X restart due to lack of wfb symlink" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212648
<gnomefreak> checking bug for signature
<gnomefreak> it is signing them just hidden inside the ....
<gnomefreak> now im seeign it before it gets sent
<gnomefreak> ok gone for a bit.
<fta_> back
<asac> gnomefreak: you wont see it if you use pgp/mime ... but you will see a green or yellow bar on top of the mail when visiting
<asac> you also have to enabled auto-decrpty/verify
<asac> or push the crypto button in toolbar
<fta> damn, i can't update miro, python-gtk2/gnome2 is a total mess in intrepid
<willguaraldi> fta: is miro kicking up errors when you're compiling?
<fta> well, i have python-gtk2-dev first
<fta> but python-gtk2-dev -> python-gnome2-extras -> python-gobject-dev python-gtk2 -> python-gobject -> libffi4
<fta> and libffi4 is gone
<fta> it was in gcc 4.2
<fta> now, there's a standalone libffi5 so there's an incomplete transition
<willguaraldi> oh icky.
<willguaraldi> ok.  feel free to kick me if you're having problems with getting miro to compile/work on intrepid.  i haven't touched intrepid yet--working on other things right now.
<fta> thanks. well, i've been packaging miro from trunk for more than a year now so i'm quite comfortable with it :)
<jimmy_> asac: ping
<willguaraldi> cool.
<asac> jimmy_: have to restart X ... will be back in a min
<asac> jimmy_: news?
<jimmy_> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12111/
<jimmy_> I modified the urlbar with the property instead
<jimmy_> asac: take a look and see if you can integrate it or not, if so, i'll commit it
<asac> jimmy_: ok. did you test that it works? where is that attribute set now?
<asac> ah. ok
<jimmy_> yeah, i tested it, right now, i am setting in the urlbindings
<asac> you could also set the attribute in xml/xul
<asac> not in code
<asac> jimmy_: could you move the property to the end of the property list defined in that file?
<asac> then i think we can integrate that patch
<asac> please uncommit or revert the last patch so we have this kicker patch in a clean fashion
<asac> great
<jimmy_> asac: ok, i'll move it to the end
<jimmy_> asac: i already revert the previous patches I made to this
<fta> asac, we are the build logs for debian ?
<fta> where
<e-gandalf> hi
<[reed]> e-gandalf: you're coming to UDS?
<e-gandalf> yep
<[reed]> ah, cool
<[reed]> I'll be there
<e-gandalf> really!?
<e-gandalf> great!
<[reed]> yep
<e-gandalf> are you going to be there for the whole week?
<[reed]> yep
<e-gandalf> I'll be just for Mon/Wed
<[reed]> k
<[reed]> well, look forward to meeting you :)
<e-gandalf> me too
<e-gandalf> do you have any details on the schedule?
<e-gandalf> agenda?
<e-gandalf> anyone else from mozilla will be there?
<[reed]> blizzard was almost coming, but it didn't work out :/
<[reed]> and caillon can't make it
<[reed]> I don't know of anybody else
<e-gandalf> is there any plan at all?
<e-gandalf> I have a feeling it's a bit chaotic
<e-gandalf> comparing to our summits
<e-gandalf> not that ours is overplanned...
<[reed]> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-boston-2007/
<[reed]> that was for the last UDS
<[reed]> in Boston
<e-gandalf> have you ever visit Prague?
<[reed]> nope, never even been to Europe
<[reed]> :)
<e-gandalf> oh!
<e-gandalf> when you're flying in?
<e-gandalf> do you have a guide already? ;]
<[reed]> I leave Friday from here... get there Saturday afternoon
<blizzard> no blizzard :(
<e-gandalf> we can do a beering on sunday
<[reed]> I don't drink, but I'd love to have a tour guide :)
<e-gandalf> that's fine, we can do that :)
<e-gandalf> although I must say you miss something uncatchable by not drinking absinthe in prague ;)
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> no thanks :)
<e-gandalf> :)
<e-gandalf> I'm trying to get in touch with Czilla people
<e-gandalf> for a meeting
<e-gandalf> would you like to join us?
<fta> asac, nm, found it
<[reed]> e-gandalf: sure
<e-gandalf> are you staying in the default hotel?
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Intrepid
<e-gandalf> Corinthia Towers
<e-gandalf> nice
<e-gandalf> me too
<[reed]> when do you get there?
<e-gandalf> 4:30 pm Sunday
<[reed]> k
<e-gandalf> cool!
<[reed]> ;)
<e-gandalf> I miss any way I could have figure out that you'll be coming earlier
<e-gandalf> some central event participation sheet ;)
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> well, the attendees that Canonical is providing for all got sent a spreadsheet with everybody's name
<[reed]> and our roommates and such for the week... turns out my roommate for the week is a Bugzilla developer ;P
<e-gandalf> who? :D
<fta> [reed], they've reordered the roomies based on arrival dates apparently
<[reed]> fta: oh?
<[reed]> e-gandalf: bkor
<[reed]> fta: where'd you hear that?
<fta> [reed], no, i mean, the file is fine
<[reed]> ah
<fta> i arrive saturday
<[reed]> well, they had my arrival date wrong
<[reed]> when that list was sent out
<e-gandalf> hehe
<[reed]> I got that fixed
<[reed]> :)
<fta> but you're still arriving sunday, right ?
<e-gandalf> [reed]: wait a second, boy! Aren't *you* a bugzilla developer too? :D\
<[reed]> I am
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> fta: no, Saturday
<fta> oh
<fta> fossdem or tourism ?
<[reed]> jetlag.
<[reed]> ;)
<fta> lol
<fta> even sunday ?
<[reed]> ?
<fta> what are your plans for sunday ?
<[reed]> nothing so far... e-gandalf wants to hang out, but nothing besides that.
<[reed]> would like to do some touring, though, since I've never been to Europe at all ;)
<[reed]> or for that matter, the eastern hemisphere
<[reed]> only been to Mexico and Honduras
<[reed]> besides the U.S.
<e-gandalf> stay strong
<e-gandalf> it'll be kind of a shock ;)
<[reed]> hehe
<e-gandalf> [reed]: do you have an agenda for this year?
<e-gandalf> are we going to have any specific talks on mozilla?
<[reed]> e-gandalf: nope... asac might know, though
<e-gandalf> asac: ping? :)
<fta> [reed], i'll do some too, i've traveled a lot everywhere but i don't know prague at all and i hate to go somewhere and don't see anything.
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> sounds good, fta
<fta> e-gandalf, [reed]: some ideas are there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Ideas/Intrepid
<fta> it's both ideas for UDS and the 6 months dev cycle
<fta> and it's not limited to just that
<fta> all ideas welcome
<e-gandalf> fta: sure. but I'd like to get a full UDS agenda
<e-gandalf> my goal is to reach Ubuntu community management
<fta> oh, ok :)
<e-gandalf> learn how Ubuntu manages communities
<e-gandalf> etc
<e-gandalf> potentially share our experience
<fta> jcastro, ^^
<e-gandalf> hm?
<fta> he's the guy :)
<e-gandalf> jcastro: ping
<cwong1> asac: ping
<asac> cwong1: yes
<cwong1> asac: the latest xulrunner in ubuntu-ppa has the gconf patch, right?
<asac> should be yes.
<cwong1> asac: I am still having problem with accessing the https site
<cwong1> asac: how do I debug this?
<asac> cwong1: check that proxy is setup correctly
<cwong1> asac: I double checked already.  If I built without the system xul, it works fine.
<cwong1> asac: any idea how I can track this down?
<asac> cwong1: so the proper value is set for the preferences in about:config ?
<cwong1> asac: let me check ... just 1sec
<ibkanat> who maintains the mozilla funambol plug-in? I need it in 64bit
<Jazzva> I received today my first Firefox t-shirt and a cup :D. They're great (although, the FF logo is moved a bit to the right on the back of the shirt) :)
<cwong1> asac: I look in about config and the proxy string is blank for some reason
<cwong1> asac: The proxy setting is coming from xulrunner, right?
<asac> cwong1: yes. it needs to be enabled
<asac> its not enabled by default
<asac> cwong1: will you upload an update to midbrowser?
<asac> e.g. with this fixed pref?
<cwong1> asac: sure,  what do i need?
<asac> could you please add another intl.locale.matchOS
<asac> that needs to be a grepref
<cwong1> do I add pref("intl.locale.matchOS", true) to the midbrowser.js?
<asac> yes
<asac> that should work
<asac> let me give you an .xpi
<asac> cwong1: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/midbrowser/
<asac> you need to install language-pack-gnome-zh
<asac> (and -base)
<asac> and then you can install those .xpi's
<asac> when matchOS == true is properly configured in midbrowser it should start in chinese with export LANG=zh_CN
<asac> or LANG=zh_TW
<asac> would be great if you could upload that to PPA today or soe
<asac> as i have to upload that language pack :/
<cwong1> what's that got to do with the proxy setting?
<asac> nothing ;)
<asac> cwong1: its for tranlsations ... you have to add a pref to enable system_prefs
<asac> config.use_system_prefs
<cwong1> I did set config.use_system_prefs to true
<asac> in profile?
<cwong1> yes
<asac> try global
<cwong1> ok
<cwong1> what is the full pref name for "global"?
<cwong1> asac: ^^^^
<asac> no .. i mean confiugre that at a global place ;)
<asac> try /usr/lib/midbrowser/defaults/preferences/midbrowser.js
<cwong1> ok
<cwong1> asac: its in there already... I uploaded that change to ppa 2 days ago.
<cwong1> asac: when I build in my local box I got a tar error saying: ./greprefs/system-greprefs.js: cannot stat
<cwong1> asac: would that cause this problem?
<asac> depends in what context that happens
<cwong1> asac: it happens during the build near the end.  looks like tar is trying to do a stat on a file that is a symbolic link
<asac> cwong1: ok. are you sure that the right gconf keys are used?
<asac> do you have a gconf editor?
<cwong1> asac: I will install gconfeditor and look.
<cwong1> asac: btw the tar error happen when the build is doing this:
<cwong1> /root/newmaster/objdir/config/nsinstall -D ../../dist/bin/xulrunner
<cwong1> (cd /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9b5/bin && tar -cvhf - .) | (cd ../../dist/bin/xulrunner && tar -xf -)
<cwong1> ./
<cwong1> ..........
<cwong1> ./greprefs/
<cwong1> tar: ./greprefs/system-greprefs.js: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<cwong1> asac: would this system-greprefs.js cause the proxy problem?
<asac> is that in midbrowser? or xulrunner?
<asac> ls  -l /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b5/greprefs/
<asac> what do you get?
<cwong1> it has system-greprefs.js but it is a symlink to /etc/xulrunner-1.9/system-grepref.js
<asac> nothing else in thereß
<asac> ?
<cwong1> It has all.js, security-prefs.js and xpinstall.js
<cwong1> hmmm.... looks the system-greprefs.js has a few lines but all commented out.. so that shouldn't be the cause of the proxy problem...
<asac> cwong1: sure you are running ppa version?
<asac> of xul?
<cwong1> asac: yes I am
<cwong1> asac: the version is 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu4~8.04.0mt1
<asac> yes, thats the wrong one :)
<asac> apt-cache policy xulrunner-1.9
<asac> i guess its not from ppa
<asac> in fact this means that the ppa version should be updated no the new version in archive ... it fixes a critical performance issue
<cwong1> here is what I get:
<cwong1> xulrunner-1.9:
<cwong1>   Installed: 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu4~8.04.0mt1
<cwong1>   Candidate: 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu4~8.04.0mt1
<cwong1>   Version table:
<cwong1>  *** 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu4~8.04.0mt1 0
<cwong1>         500 http://ports.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Packages
<cwong1>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<cwong1>      1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3+ume804 0
<cwong1>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main Packages
<cwong1>      1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 0
<cwong1>         500 http://ports.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<asac> yeah ... ppa version is ume804
<asac> the one you have doesnt have that patch
<asac> downgrade to test
<asac> sudo apt-get install xulrunner-1.9=1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3+ume804 xulrunner-1.9-dev=1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3+ume804
<cwong1> asac: that downgrade took care of the problem
<cwong1> asac: how can I make sure image-creator pulls the right one when creating an image?
<asac> cwong1: well ... let me see if the build gets past the gconf patch ... i can then upload an update
<asac> ok appears to get applied
<asac> let me wait for the build to finish maybe
<cwong1> asac: ok, thanks for the help... and I will upload the localel patch to ppa today
<cwong1> s/localel/locale/
<cwong1> brb in few mins
<asac> cwong1: wait a sec
<asac> the matchOS setting is in midbrowser.js in midcontent/ but its not installed by the package
<asac> in defaults/preferences
<asac> what is used`
<asac> ?
<asac> there are three midbrowser.js files in the tree
<asac> $ find | grep midbrowser.js
<asac> ./browser/app/profile/midbrowser.js
<asac> ./midcontent/midbrowser.js
<asac> ./midbrowser/app/profile/midbrowser.js
<asac> since when does midcontent/ exist?
<asac> cwong1: ?
<asac> cwong1: ok i found it
<asac> the midbrowser package lacks the syspref link ;)
<asac> so nothing in /etc/midbrowser/pref gets loaded
<asac> cwong1: could you please add: sudo ln -s /etc/midbrowser/pref/ /usr/lib/midbrowser/defaults/syspref to the package?
<asac> that should fix the matchOS
<asac> and the defautl browser check most likely ;)
<cwong1> asac:  sorry I am back
<cwong1> asac: ok I will add a symlink to the package
<asac> yeah ... in midbrowser.links
<asac> or however you like
<cwong1> asac: I will do that
<asac> midbrowser should really use our firefox packaging ;)
<cwong1> asac: agreed, but i am no debian expert :(
<cwong1> asac: you want to volunteer..?  :)
<asac> yeah ... you the expertise needed to make a new package is far higher than the requirements for forking the firefox package ;)
<asac> anyway lets talk about that later
<fta> is it just me or for the last few weeks, everything in planet maemo is rendered as html source code ?
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/greader.png
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-15
 * asac doesnt use greader
<asac> cwong1: ok ... you think you will be able to upload the package with the syspref link today? i uploaded language-pack-gnome-zh and xulrunner-1.9 ... so everything else is ready ;)
<cwong1> asac: As soon as I get access to moblin.org, I will do it.  It will be today or early morning for sure.
<cwong1> asac: they took my access away temporary :):)
<asac> cwong1: right so :-P
<asac> good luck ;)
<cwong1> I just need a new more secure sshkey... thats all.. :)
<saivann> asac : If you're there and that you have time for it, I finished the thunderbird-locales package, see bug #230209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230209 in thunderbird-locales "upgrade thunderbird locales for 2.0.0.x and include new upstream translations" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230209
<saivann> asac : Otherwise good travel :)
<jtv> asac, you in by any chance?
<fta> jtv, I guess he's in Prague
<jtv> fta: ah yes, thanks.
<gnomefre1k> oh good i forgot about UDS that means i can keep busy until im done :)
<gnomefreak> ill be here for a little while, i need to check email
<fta> :)
<gnomefreak> alot of work to be done when your gone for months a ta time
<gnomefre1k> damnit
<gnomefreak> wtf is going on, has this been happening all day this much?
<fta> ?
<gnomefreak> the disconnecting from net
<fta> no, just now
<gnomefreak> hmm
<gnomefreak> fta: do you have a upstream tb2 handy?
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> can you test the reply-to-list addond with upstream?
<gnomefreak> -d
<gnomefreak> if not i will get to it but as much input i get the  better i will try it on tb3 if i can since it should work out of box without our patch.
<fta> hm, my tb2 is not configured
<gnomefreak> fta: make sur eyou ssh key is still on LP page as some of the updates seem to have people removing them again this is #3 for me
<fta> i've updated my key on lp (but it was still there)
<fta> oh, the one from my laptop is gone
<gnomefreak> what is the likely-dup name of tag?
<fta> no idea
<gnomefreak> the one on tags page is telling me it hasnt been defined but i see asac using it all the time
<gnomefreak> sorry typo
<gnomefreak> forgot the l
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i found your duplicate bug
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: bug 190172 is a dup of bug 192888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190172 in firefox "Firefox flash videos doesn't work with skype (dup-of: 192888)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190172
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<Jazzva> gnomfreak: Thanks :)
<fta> hi Jazzva
<Jazzva> Hello, fta :)
<fta> Jazzva, are you coming to UDS ?
<Jazzva> Wish I could...
<Jazzva> Maybe next time :)... If it's not far enough and I have no school work to do :)
<fta> oh
<Jazzva> bug 137993: I'm thinking of this. If we make browsers Recommends, then mozilla-mplayer will be left installed, if the user removes all browsers, or at least those that support mozilla-mplayer
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 137993 in mplayerplug-in "mozilla-mplayer unnecessarily depends on gecko browsers" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137993
<fta> Jazzva, where are you from ? Serbia ?
<Jazzva> In case we leave all supported browser Depends, then we have the problem when some new broswer comes to ubuntu archives (songbird, for example), the user has no supported browsers installed, but songbird, and wants to install mozilla-mplayer. It will force him to install some of the browsers from Depends, until we add the songbird to the Depends. Any thoughts on this?
<Jazzva> fta: Yes
<fta> ok, looking at gmap, it's not as close that i thought
<Jazzva> Heh :)
<fta> i've never been to that part of the world (except romania a long time ago)
<Jazzva> fta: It's ok, I suppose :). I like it
<Jazzva> I have never been to most of the places :). Just a few surrounding countries, and USA...
<fta> yeah :) i'm looking at photos (now that gmap has a nice new feature), looks nice
<Jazzva> fta: http://picasaweb.google.com/jazzva/Spring08 newer pictures :)
<fta> hm, maybe i should post some of my pics one day
<Jazzva> I support you in doing that :).
<asac> gnomefreak: likely-dup is a tag not specific to ubuntu ... its used to signal that a bug is likely a dupe of some other bug ... but the triager setting the tag doesnt know the id yet
<fta> oh, asac
<gnomefreak> asac: i got it :)
<fta> asac, are you there yet ? :)
<gnomefreak> who si CloudFX?
<asac> yeah ... i am in praha
<gnomefreak> if your here even more helpful
<asac> and finall have internet too ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Have a good time there :)
<gnomefreak> s/si/is
<gnomefreak> asac: you happen to know him?
<asac> gnomefreak: know who?
<asac> ah no idea ... dont know cloudfx
<gnomefreak> he closes bug because not enough info doesnt even ask for more info
<asac> whats his real name?
<gnomefreak> its a dup most likel of compiz/ff greying out
<gnomefreak> 1 minute looking
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~nick.ellery
<gnomefreak> its im assuming nick ellery
<asac> no, dont know him
<fta> maybe a karma hunter ?
<gnomefreak> ok ill keep my eye on bugs with his nick attached due to closing bugs that shoulnt be closed
<fta> no idea, really, no offense intended
<gnomefreak> fta: maybe but look at teams hes involved in
<asac> well, i have no problems with reducing the open bug count ... if he closes good bugs i would be unhappy though ;)
<gnomefreak> omg
<gnomefreak> im gonna cry
<gnomefreak> brb i know what he is doing
<asac> but right ... we shouldn't allow bugs to be closed deliberately
<gnomefreak> hes trying to lighten a load of bugs
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> I highly doubt this is relative to Ubuntu, but did this error occur only
<gnomefreak> once, or on numerous occasions?
<gnomefreak> could have asked a better question IMHO
<gnomefreak> he didnt close that one
<gnomefreak> smoke > look at bug report > comment on bug report
<fta> asac, is internet connectivity provided at the hotel ? it looks expensive on their website ?
<gnomefreak> i think its desktop effects or the theme hes using brb smoke
<asac> fta: yes. its free ... had to bug them twice ... but finally its unlocked now. noone else had issues ... so it should be
<fta> asac, in each room or only a common place ?
<Jazzva> fta, gnomefreak: You going to UDS?
<fta> Jazzva, i'm going, saturday
<Jazzva> fta: Oh, cool :)
<Jazzva> Have fun :)
<fta> i hope so, it's my 1st
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: nope
<gnomefreak> too far and i need to do shuff around here after being gone for as long as i have
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Oh well, another time...
<gnomefreak> asac: what are you doing at UDS so early?
 * gnomefreak forgot it was next week
<fta> FOSSCamp
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> shit wrong bug i think :(
<asac> yeah ... fosscamp ;)
<asac> lets see whats going on tomorrow
<asac> fta: no its wired in the room
<fta> nice
<asac> at the conference location there will be wireless
<asac> ... so maybe better to just stay at the room :)
<gnomefreak> asac: what is the name of the addon installer? go to youtube get offered to install flash?
<gnomefreak> i think he is confusing the 2 install options
<asac> there is a plugin finder wizard
<asac> and the "Get Extensions" dialog
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> the confusion is based on the general confusion about the difference of plugins vs. extensions
<asac> maybe we should really consider to package all plugins as extensions
<asac> and improve the extension dialog
<Jazzva> Just a heads up... I'll be a bit busier for the weekend. Finally sat down to write this assembler project I have to do... :)
<asac> Jazzva: who asks you do to assembler?
<asac> for what?
<gnomefreak> asac: get rid of the plugin finder if we can as it tells you flash needs to be installed by manually
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... thats a different thing
<asac> thats the adobe flash detection kit
<Jazzva> asac: The professor that teaches system programming. (Dunno if that's the correct translation of the subject :))
<asac> Jazzva: ok :)
<asac> what do you do in assembler?
<gnomefreak> to use get extensions does it use plugin finder to find what you need to run page? and how does it show up?
<Jazzva> We don't program in assembler. We have to write an assembler... basically, a parser that takes input file and makes output file. And it's really the basics. 7 instructions, no macros. That will be second homework, I suppose
<asac> gnomefreak: the adobe flash detection kit prevents the plugin finder wizard to pop up and instead sends the user to flash site
<asac> asking them to install it manually
<gnomefreak> does it prompt without you doing anything
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> thats not good
<asac> Jazzva: ah ;O)
<asac> gnomefreak: i have looked into this and have an idea how to make the flash detection kit void
<gnomefreak> good thanks :)
<asac> not sure if adobe or mozilla would like that idea ;)
<gnomefreak> ok ill change this bug a bit and make it a wishlist for plugin finder since his other problem is not work aroundable that i know of
<asac> ok off for today ... feel dizzy and will rather read a book to sleep  :)
<Jazzva> good night, asac :)
<asac> Jazzva: u2 :)
<Jazzva> thx
<gnomefreak> bug 212648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212648 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "[nvidia-new, hardy] certain websites in firefox causes X restart due to lack of wfb symlink" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212648
<gnomefreak> yeah :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-16
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: are you using tb2?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: from time to time
<gnomefreak> can you test if control+left click allows you to select more than one email. bug 230542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230542 in thunderbird "control key +left click does not add to highlighted list" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230542
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: cntr+left click doesnt work here
<gnomefreak> yes it does
<gnomefreak> i did it wrong
<Jazzva> Heh :)... Ok, then I don't need to test i?
<Jazzva> *it
<gnomefreak> no not really
<gnomefreak> i think he changed something
<gnomefreak> hmmmm my applications preference is empty now
<gnomefreak> it wasnt last week
<gnomefreak> why the hell wont Status Incomplete work in email
<Jazzva> maybe it's case-sensitive?
<Jazzva> (dunno.. never used e-mail commands for launchpad)
<fta> Jazzva, i had to write a C compiler.. a long time ago
<Jazzva> fta: We studied the c preprocessor :). And assembler only.
<Jazzva> Although, I think they gave us a source code of an example c compiler
<fta> I had to do it twice. 1st in pure C, then using lex & yacc
<fta> in asm, i had to write the OS for a robot, and a system for elevators in high towers
<fta> in C, my end of term project in 1st year was to write a 3D game, without any toolkit, pure C and X API
<Jazzva> Woah... :)
<fta> well, afair, it was fun
<fta> mozilla bug 433630
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 433630 in General "Need new icon for Shredder builds" [Minor,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=433630
<Jazzva> the only thing that I wrote so far was a multi-threaded kernel... without the bootloader. Just an executable, that would run, start few threads and stop... We had to implement the threads, scheduler, mailboxes for IPC, interrupt handlers... that stuff :)
<fta> they are having a logo contest too
<gnomefreak> this one is really getting on my nerves with his commetns
<fta> Jazzva, excellent, i've made a kernel too but i don't remember the specs
<Jazzva> And now I'm doing assembler, have to make a client-server application, server needs to pass tasks to workstation. Something similar to all thous @home projects.
<Jazzva> client-server is another project
<Jazzva> and processor simulator for computer architecture and organization :)
<fta> maybe you'll compete with linux or minix, qnx... who knows :)
<fta> the new torswald :)
<Jazzva> Riiight :)...
<Jazzva> I like small contributions :).
<Jazzva> Although, I liked implementing mailboxes :)...
<fta> damn pulseaudio, it's worse, upgrades after upgrades
 * Jazzva doesn't like pa for now...
<Jazzva> especially the thing that it doesn't work with skype and flash... and I use both on regular basis
<fta> it was working for me up to last week (at least flash), but it's broken again
<Jazzva> heh... Maybe to remove PA and get back to ALSA...
<fta> once i play a flash sound in ff3, mplayer / rhythmbox / ... are all stuck
<Jazzva> yep... that's the problem here
<Jazzva> The same is with skype. I can't use it, unless I quit all other applications that used sound
<[reed]> I'm all checked-in
<[reed]> for my flight
<[reed]> :)
<fta> [reed], you're at the airport ?
<[reed]> no
<fta> ?
<[reed]> check-in online
<fta> ok
<[reed]> 24 hours ahead of flight
<[reed]> :)
<fta> when do you arrive (localtime) ?
<fta> [reed], ^^ I arrive at 2:45pm
<[reed]> looking
<[reed]> 2:35pm
<[reed]> we can share a taxi
<fta> sure
<fta> nice :)
<[reed]> what flight are you arriving on?
<fta> AF1982
<[reed]> KL 1355 for me
 * fta heading for bed. cu
<fta> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/150
<[reed]> asac: ping?
<[reed]> anybody around?
<asac> [reed]: there?
<[reed]> asac: yeah
<asac> howdy? whats up
<[reed]> well, I moved past the issue I pinged about, but I did want to know how the Prague weather was
<[reed]> enjoying it so far?
<[reed]> :)
<asac> [reed]: weather was hot yesterday ... today rainy
<asac> [reed]: but not cold
<[reed]> looks like 59F-69F
<[reed]> for next week
<asac> so i think moderate clothes + summer clothes are ok
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> it's 63F here currently, and it's the middle of the night
<[reed]> ;)
<asac> i cant mindmap fahrenheit ;)
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> ubottu: 63F
<ubottu> Factoid 63f not found
<[reed]> ubottu: 63F to Celsius
<ubottu> Factoid 63f to celsius not found
<[reed]> lame
<[reed]> 17C
<[reed]> or so
<asac> yeah ... 17C is ok ... but i am sure when sun gets out its 25 or something
<[reed]> hasn't been that bad here lately
<[reed]> been pretty nice
<asac> [reed]: you know how to configure ffox to start in fullscreen mode?
<asac> in localstore.rdf or something?
<Jazzva> asac: bug 224985 I am expiriencing this since around 3am last night. And the solution seems to be deletion of some sqlite file. I'll check if it's the urlclassifier
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224985 in firefox-3.0 "firefox-3.0, not saving history or bookmarks, the navigations buttons (foward, back,etc) does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224985
<[reed]> nope, not off the top of my head
<Jazzva> nope, it's not that one...
<asac> Jazzva: so is that the bug or not?
<Jazzva> asac: Removing places.sqlite fixed it
<asac> Jazzva: did you save the broken sqlite file?
<Jazzva> I'm using weave, and I have been getting some errors from it, so maybe that messed up something. I'll post on a bug
<Jazzva> asac: Nope... I just removed it... Hmm
<Jazzva> damn
<Jazzva> Is places.sqlite for bookmarks, visited sites?
<Jazzva> ok, found it on google
<asac> Jazzva: yes. not a good idea to delete that file
<Jazzva> But, now all my bookmarks are still here. Maybe because places.sqlite-journal was still there
<Jazzva> Hmm. It wasn't removed when I closed FF, and it says that it shouldn't be there when FF is not running.
<asac> Jazzva: most likely you have your ff2 bookmarks now
<Jazzva> asac: Nope, it's the current one. Although, it's like a snapshot from 2-3 days ago, when I still had some bookmarks, which I deleted
<Jazzva> and I don't think Weave synchronized them, because it's still not connected to the server.
<Jazzva> And I haven't started FF2 in the last week for sure, maybe even longer
<Nafallo> firefox doesn't have async write of downloads? I just downloaded the new lugradio to my slow usb media player and firefox greyed after the download until the file was written to the device.
<asac> i will be back in 15 min .. sorry ... a bit busy right now
<Jazzva> I'll go off in a few minutes. Have to go out for a while...
<gnomefreak> you know the more i think of ading firegpg to our repos the morei think its a bad idea
<gnomefreak> fta_: if your up and here what is the find command again the one for the play list, I rembmer find .
<gnomefreak> and the end but everythin inbetween i forgot
<gnomefreak> history only gives me from last night before rebooting (plus what i did today
<gnomefreak> well i used a command but it didnt load them in order :(
<gnomefreak> thats a bug/feature in rythembox it looks like
<gnomefreak> ok back to work around here/
<asac> anyone ever managed to create a ad-hoc wireless network?
<asac> Nafallo: i think that file downloads are done in a separate thread
<Nafallo> asac: I just now the whole firefox greyed out :-)
<Nafallo> know even
<asac> Nafallo: you have latest xulrunner?
<Nafallo> asac: hardy with updates, proposed, security
<asac> dpkg -l xulrunner-1.9
<Nafallo> 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<asac> Nafallo: thats old .... it should be ubuntu4~8.04...
<Nafallo> hmm
<asac> that is what is in -proposed
<asac> and -updates
<asac> even
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9
<asac> in updates: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu4~8.04.0mt1
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> nafallo@unicorn:~$ sudo apt-get -qq update && apt-cache madison xulrunner-1.9
<Nafallo> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 | http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<Nafallo> mirror issue maybe :-/
<Nafallo> I'll try changing to main
<Nafallo> nafallo@unicorn:~$ sudo apt-get -qq update && apt-cache madison xulrunner-1.9
<Nafallo> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu4~8.04.0mt1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Packages
<Nafallo> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<Nafallo> there we go
<asac> Nafallo: you dont-t have -proposed maybe
<asac> yeah
<Nafallo> thanks asac, I'll notify the sysadmins :-)
<asac> thanks
<Nafallo> asac: gb.archive is screwed :-)
<asac> Nafallo: maybe it doesnt have the -updates -propoesd repos?
<Nafallo> asac: I would be surprised if an official mirror didn't have -updates.
<Nafallo> asac: it's managed by Canonical's IS-team.
<Nafallo> anyway. I need to head for lunch :-)
<asac> k
<asac> hmm ... we have still folks pasting the old bug reply templates ... on what page are those?
<asac> gnomefreak: in bug Bug 31746 i said that its a dupe of a wontfix bug .. why did you file one anyway?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 31746 in firefox-3.0 "Impossible to use multiple profiles at the same time" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31746
<asac> it was not mt-postupstream :)
<asac> just esarch for wontfix bugs upstream
<Nafallo> asac: gb.archive fixed ;-)
<Nafallo> 41 updates :-P
<asac> Nafallo: thx ... did you poke anyone?
<asac> bug 147119
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147119 in network-manager "network manager gives couldn't activate dialup service warning" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147119
<Nafallo> asac: yea :-)
<[reed]> fta: I'm wearing a Firefox shirt :)
<[reed]> so, should be easy to find
<gnomefreak> aswi filed that bug long before you said that
<gnomefreak> asac: i filed it long before you posted that
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/31746/comments/16
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 31746 in firefox-3.0 "Impossible to use multiple profiles at the same time" [Low,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> ah same day but 4 posts before yours
<gnomefreak> fixing status of bug now
<gnomefreak> would have been nice to see when i marked upstream bug wontfix our bug would have changed too
<gnomefreak> [reed]: what was wrong with my wontfox?
<gnomefreak> wontfix?
<[reed]> nothing... always preferred to dupe to the wontfix'd bug yourself
<[reed]> but if you can't find it, that was fine
<[reed]> what's the problem?
<gnomefreak> nothing
<gnomefreak> [reed]: nothing i just wasnt sure what happened because i marked it as wontfix than after you did i say a couple of more options show up
<[reed]> mm
<armin76> wontfox!
<gnomefreak> wait till we get the revolt on that bug :(
<[reed]> I use multiple profiles all the time
<[reed]> -no-remote :)
<gnomefreak> 1 profile is hard enough to keep clean
<fta> @time prague
<ubottu> fta: Current time in Europe/Prague: May 16 2008, 19:06:21 - Next meeting: Forum Council in 19 hours 23 minutes
<fta> cool, no jet lag at all
<gnomefreak> bug 212648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212648 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[nvidia-new, hardy] certain websites in firefox causes X restart due to lack of wfb symlink" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212648
<gnomefreak> fuck
<blizzard> yooooouuuu
<fta> hm.. mochitest/ssltunnel ignores system-nss and then fails for us
<[reed]> asac / fta: ping
<fta> [reed], yep
<[reed]> fta: see msg
<gnomefre1k> fta: im assuming you didnt get what i typed?
<fta> ?
<gnomefre1k> when did rc1 offifialy release
<fta> it's under QA
<fta> end of this month iirc
<gnomefre1k> i was just reading a bug it was out already
<gnomefre1k> well user was asking for it in bug report. i invalided the report and told him we will get it out as soon as we can adn told him to use ML or this channel for those requests
<gnomefreak> fta: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/231140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231140 in xulrunner-1.9 "Upgrade firefox and xulrunner to 3.0rc1/1.9rc1" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<gnomefreak> is the bug that i made invalid since we are normally 3 weeks ahead of everyone else :)
<gnomefreak> be back in a bit
<gnomefreak> anyone speak spanish atm?
<rzr> i am talking w/ a friend from argentina now , is it long to translate ?
<gnomefreak> rzr: couple of lines maybe 3 in a bug
<gnomefreak> bug 231154
<rzr> fire
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231154 in thunderbird "se bloquea al bajar mails" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231154
<gnomefreak> assuming thats spain spanish i know there are different dialecs
<rzr> there are 4 at least
<rzr> Low mails of an account and when it finishes lowering them and it would have to happen to another account, is blocked, the screen in gray is put and it is stayed as dead.
<gnomefreak> rzr: thanks
<saivann> asac : ping
<rzr> gnomefreak: updated
<rzr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/231154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231154 in thunderbird "se bloquea al bajar mails" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<gnomefreak> rzr: thanks
<gnomefreak> i was just doing that as well :)
<rzr> you welcome
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree backports
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.124.0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree gutsy backports
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.3 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> thats not good
<jimmy> asac: ping
<gnomefreak> jimmy: he may not be around hes at fosscamp IIRC this week
<jimmy> gnomefreak: alright, thanks
<gnomefreak> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu.  Upgrading to Fesity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<gnomefreak> damn
 * gnomefreak removed a perfectly good chroot because i had a stupid moment i thought fiesty but its feisty :(
<gnomefreak> whos on hardy atm
<gnomefreak> i need to know if libtotem-plparser10 is failing to install
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-17
<fta> http://dilbert.com/animation/comic/2008-05-15/
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/19745
<asac> saivann: pong
<asac> jimmy: pong
<fta_> asac, hi
<fta_> how's the weather today ?
<asac> fta_: you can use the weather applet ;)
<asac> but well ... for now its somewhat sunny
<asac> not sure if it will get hot
<asac> fta_: good enough?
<fta_> sure.
<fta_> thanks
<fta_> ok, leaving for the airport
<fta_> see you
<armin76> woot, rc1 got released
<asac> how unfortunate :)
<asac> exactly the right time to do this ... while everybody is in prague ;)
<asac> jt1: there?
<rzr> hi
<rzr> is LP broken ?
<rzr> see :
<rzr> # rzr@nrv:flashblock.upstream/ # [3] # bzr push lp:~rzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.upstream
<rzr> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Erzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.upstream/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<asac> rzr: you have a lock
<asac> rzr: that means that the last time you tried to push something that you didn't finish
<asac> you can use bzr break-lock URL to unlock it
<rzr> hi asac same issue
<rzr> # rzr@nrv:flashblock.upstream/ # [3] #  bzr break-lock https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.upstream
<rzr> # rzr@nrv:flashblock.upstream/ # [0] #  bzr push https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.upstream
<rzr> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Erzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.upstream/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<rzr> let's try on other branch
<asac> rzr: run it twice
<asac> i think bzr has a prob lem ... i usually run  break-lock twice ... then it works
<rzr> same here
<rzr> i am testing on other branch now
<rzr> same here
<rzr> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Erzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.debian/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<asac> rzr: thats http
<asac> not bzr+ssh
<asac> http is read-only ;)
<asac> ok moving rooms ... so probably off for a while
<rzr> ok :)
<rzr> this ssh bug will drive me nuts ...
<rzr> btw I just ommited :  bzr launchpad-login rzr
<rzr> lol http://lwn.net/Articles/282745/rss
<willguaraldi> silliness.
<willguaraldi> oo--there's one with blizzard.
<fta2> hi
<saivann> asac : I'm still gone, but if you want, take a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/thunderbird-locales/+bug/230209 . I think that everything you needed is here in my last comment.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230209 in thunderbird-locales "upgrade thunderbird locales for 2.0.0.x and include new upstream translations" [Wishlist,In progress]
<quentusrex> Hello all
<quentusrex> asac, You've probably heard about it already, but the new Firefox 3 RC1 is out.
<gnomefre2k> quentusrex: we already have builds of it working out some bugs
<gnomefreak> .ns identify spanky
<quentusrex> awesome
<quentusrex> What are some of the issues?
<gnomefreak> quentusrex: we should have it out sometime this week
<gnomefreak> quentusrex: biggest one is UDS
<gnomefreak> quentusrex: have you seen the firefox 3 bugs at all?
<quentusrex> not really
<quentusrex> I'd like to take a look though
<gnomefreak> quentusrex: over 1000 bugs
<quentusrex> wow
<gnomefreak> quentusrex: go to bugs.launchpad.net and search
<quentusrex> I'm at: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/firefox-3.0/3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<gnomefreak> some are under firefox that shouldnt be but im off this weekend
<gnomefreak> quentusrex: thats not a list of bugs that is the source package
<quentusrex> I expected a link on the source package website to some of the bugs
<gnomefreak> quentusrex: never have before
<gnomefreak> there is a way iirc but let me look
<gnomefreak> nope not the page i was thinking of. ther eis no link there but if you put bug. infront of launchpad you should get closer
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=firefox-3.0&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target= here is 774 to start with
<gnomefreak> search same for xulrunner-1.9 p[lus firefox issues as well to see if firefox-2 issues are fixed upstream -3.0
<armin76> quiiiiick
<gnomefreak> well we have to hold off a bit on ff3rc
<gnomefreak> until gcc 4.2 is fixed
<gnomefreak> well that is for debian from one of Ubuntus core dev. and i know 4.2 is borked in Intrepid
<gnomefreak> UDS is this week so if i get a chance i will work it out.
<armin76> whats up with gcc?
<gnomefreak> they have to work out that im not working on toolchain that is up to them but its being held back maybe due to perl issues but we will see fix soon i would thing
<gnomefreak> as of a few days ago using dist-upgrade removed everything due to gcc4.2
<gnomefreak> 4.3 is in intrepid alrady
<gnomefreak> a;ready
<gnomefreak> oh damnit
 * gnomefreak off its my weekend
<jeroen--> anyone know ~when we can expect RC1 in the Hardy-repos?
<armin76> lol
<jeroen--> armin76: sounds that funny?
<armin76> yup
<jeroen--> and why is that/
<armin76> you're not the first asking for that :)
<jeroen--> oh well, I am not supernatural, so I can't see that
<jeroen--> although I knew off course I will not be the only one
<jeroen--> so
<jeroen--> ....
<jeroen--> ubottu: RC1?
<ubottu> Factoid rc1? not found
<jeroen--> ubottu: when we can expect RC1 in the Hardy-repos?
<ubottu> jeroen--: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jeroen--> mmm
<jeroen--> so armin76: what is the answer
<armin76> no idea, gnomefreak said this week, but i think he means next
<armin76> wait for asac
<jeroen--> he means the comming week
<jeroen--> oh well, I wait
<gnomefreak> asac: hows your weekend before UDS?
<gnomefreak> must be better than mine seeing as im here.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-18
<asac> hi
<asac> [reed]: there?
<asac> weather is somewhat sub-optimal ;)
<[reed]> asac: mmm
<asac> [reed]: did you have a safe trip back?
<asac> jeroen--: updating to RC requires a bunch of QA on our side to be sure to not regress anybody. the package will go up to hardy-proposed pretty soon. then it depends on the amount of testing we get
<asac> fta: did you do a local build of RC1 yet?
<fta> sure, it's in my ppa
<fta> from 5 days ago
<asac> fta: yeah ... local because there is the en-US.xpi produced ;)
<asac> we cant get that from the ppa
<fta> oh, hm, let me check
<asac> but let me grab the orig.tar.gz for now
<fta> yes, i've built it locally
<asac> was http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14501916/xulrunner-1.9_1.9%7Erc1%2Bnobinonly.orig.tar.gz checked out with the final RC1 tag?
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: do you see the en-US.xpi in your debian/*xpi*/ dir?
<fta> yes
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13003/
<asac> fta: does the install.rdf look reasonable? e.g. right version number?
<asac> (in particular for max/min version)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13004/
<fta> maybe we can drop rc
<asac> fta: ok. i think we have to bump the minVersion
<asac> hmm
<asac> it should be 1.9pre shouldn't it?
<fta> no, pre is gone
<asac> fta: really? so version is 1.9 now?
<asac> then we should bump min and max to 1.9 i guess
<asac> for 1.9.1 we will go for min 1.9 +  max 1.9.* in the hope that there will be no string breakage anymore ;)
<fta> yes, RC1 is just a fake name, xul says 1.9
<asac> ok cool
<asac> lets use 1.9 for both in this release
<fta> min too ?
<asac> fta: yeah ... using the langpack with b5 will break UI because entities were renamed
<asac> i wasn't aware that they would really drop entities when i introduced the initial versioning
<asac> always thought that they would only add new ones :(
<fta> i need to tweak the LOCALE_VERSION too
<asac> most likely yes
<asac> but that is not so important. just needs to be higher than the previous one i guess
<asac> and even that is not really required i guess
<fta> well, it's not need 1.9 is contained in 1.9rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<[reed]> asac: yeah, it was fine
<[reed]> slept for a while, woke up early this morning at 5 something, checked mail for a while, went back to bed, woke up at 10 something, went back to bed
<[reed]> :P
<fta2> laptop crashed
<[reed]> lol
<fta2> seems to be a h/w issue
<fta2> good my roommate is a dell guy :)
<[reed]> hah
<fta2> hm, i can't push. is lp dead ?
<asac> [reed]: is your roomie there yet?
<[reed]> asac: nope, not for another 2.5 hours or so
<fta2> asac, pushed both xul and ff
<[reed]> need to get VPN working completely so that I can listen to pandora.com
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> hah
<[reed]> <meeting>firefox-kde-integration</meeting>
<[reed]> tomorrow
 * [reed] laughs
<fta> where is that ?
<[reed]> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drivers/uds-intrepid/trunk
<[reed]> I'm not exactly sure how I actually view it all put together, though
<asac> fta: good
<asac> the idea about kde is to finally get input what kde needs and how to get that done
<asac> schedule is here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-intrepid/
<asac> wow i am responsible for every session in the platform track tomorrow
<asac> not sure if i like that
<[reed]> haha
<[reed]> heh, "Working with upstream on Mozilla bugs (especially crashers)"
<[reed]> on Tuesday
<asac> [reed]: yeah. thats the idea
<asac> we have to do something about that
<asac> imo its not really going well as it is
<[reed]> I agree ;)
<asac> suggestions welcome ;)
<asac> but i think we can at least something going. afaiu we will send crashers to breakpad ... not sure how to better deal with feature bugs and regression forwarding
<[reed]> I wonder when gandalf gets here
<asac> good question. isn't he from here?
<[reed]> no, he's from Poland, afaik
<[reed]> since he's an aviary.pl guy
<[reed]> aviary.pl
<[reed]> oh, I spelled it right the first time
<[reed]> http://209.85.171.104/translate_c?hl=en&sl=pl&tl=en&u=http://www.aviary.pl/o-nas/sklad/
<[reed]> they have a large team :)
<[reed]> fta: on moznet, this is asac:
<[reed]> * [asac] (asac@moz-5FF6156E.adsl.alicedsl.de): Alexander Sack
<[reed]> see the cloaked moz-* part?
<fta> yep, but that's not a cloak. i don't want to expose my company name at all
<fta> nor do i want people to see from where i'm joining
<fta> here, i authenticate then i get cloaked before i join
<[reed]> it's still a cloak in the sense that people can't see your full hostname
<[reed]> to protect you from being DDoS'd
<asac> fta: can't you log in at home from company and use screen?
<fta> i use xchat
<[reed]> use a bouncer
<[reed]> (irc proxy)
<[reed]> that keeps you connected
<asac> irssi supports that too
<asac> launchpad doesn't allow to push me anymore :(
<fta> it's jsut slow
<asac> fta: [reed]: did you have lunch yet?
<[reed]> nope
<[reed]> let me go get ready at least
<[reed]> bbiab
<asac> [reed]: still in bed?
<[reed]> I'm out of bed, but not much more than that ;)
<[reed]> This is my lazy day, considering we're going to go non-stop the rest of the week.
<asac> wonder if i want to do lunch now
<asac> so anyone would want to join in 30 minutes?
<[reed]> 30 min. sure
<fta> ok
<fta> 15:40 ?
<fta> (that late, i'm not sure we'll find anything)
<asac> we will :)
<asac> ok pushed something to ffox .head ... haven't tested. if its build i think it should be ok to go with that one to intrepid. feel free to close chlog
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> do we need to update libnss and stuff like that?
<asac> and more importantly do we need to update that with tight versioned depends or is it enough to just update it
<asac> (i hope the latter
<asac> )
<asac> ok ... off for smoke ... cu at 15:40
<[reed]> heading down now
<fta> me too
<saivann> asac : ping
<rzr> guys, i am leaving this channel for a while ...
<rzr> but I'll be back as soon as I am over w/ Xorg bugs ...
<fta> [reed], firefox-4.0_3.1~a1~hg15137~20080516+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz  grrrr
<fta> [reed], my project name now looks stupid
<[reed]> lol
<fta> and I don't want to do 1:3.1~a1
<[reed]> why not firefox-3.1~a1 ?
<asac> fta: i think we could keep the firefox-4 package name for the time when it really comes out ... so for now use firefox-3.1 ?
<fta> project name has to be different from the current firefox-3.0, so i decided to go for firefox-4.0. Then i attach the version, hence 4.0~a1, now going backward to 3.1~a1
<fta> (i typed that before)
<asac> fta: yeah ... but current trunk in hg is going for 3.1
<asac> isn't it?
<fta> yep, used to be 4.0, now 3.1 since 2 days ago
<asac> fta: yes, i think its ok to use firefox-3.1 as package name then and leave the 4.0 for package name for the time after that
<asac> do you have the url you just showed me?
<fta> http://eloise.cocolog-nifty.com/rodoku/2008/05/caress_by_motoj.html
<asac> hmm
<asac> (**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
<asac> (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GM
<asac> (--) intel(0): Chipset: "965GM"
<asac> dont see it with that
<asac> thats on 3.0b5 still though
<fta> could be pango
<asac> fta: you have a non-hardy pango?
<fta> no
<asac> fta: you have the same chipset?
<fta> strange, view source looks fine
<asac> same for 3.0b5?
<fta> hm, it's a zoom issue
<asac> let me try
<fta> reset zoom => broken, zoom in => ok
<asac> hmm ... still ok
<asac> fta: just wondered whether you actually created the ffox 4 branch based on our ffox 3 branch ... can we still do that?
<asac> (in case you didnt)
<fta> i've tried with today's upstream build of minefield, broken
<asac> hmmm ... librarian is down :(
<asac> ok ... then report it upstream i guess ... maybe we should try if using XAA changes a thing.
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13084/
<asac> must be either a regression over beta 5 or driver/chipset related
<asac> ok good
<asac> same for xul i guess
<fta> yes
<asac> damn librarian :(
<asac> ah finally it downloads
<fta> you have all the people around :)
<asac> lo
<asac> l
<asac> at least once it started it came down at full speed ;)
<asac> ok ... i think .head is ready to be merged to .dev ... and then bake the intrepid upload from there
<fta> ok
<fta> oh, nss/nspr
<asac> yeah ... what about that?
<asac> do we need tight dependencies ... or just update it?
<asac> e.g. would it hurt if users temporarily run latest xul/ffox with the current nss/nspr
<asac> ?
<asac> i guess for nspr it wont hurt
<fta> い’m
<fta> gっっr
<asac> i cant parse that :-P
<asac> jtv: there? ... i uploaded RC1 en-US.xpi to xulrunner-1.9
<asac> can you approve and maybe upload the translations right away?
<asac> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0rc1/linux-i686/xpi/
<asac> thats where the translations xpis are
<asac> jtv: ^^
<[reed]> #ubuntu-devel-summit
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-11
<micahg> DId Intrepid have support for an official moonlight plugin?
<nhandler> What would be a good place to start if I am interested in helping out with the Mozilla Team?
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook
<nhandler> micahg: I was thinking of something along the patching/packaging lines. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List appears to be a little out of date (although I could be mistaking)
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<micahg> asac would be the one to talk to
<micahg> but it's 5AM for him now
<nhandler> Ok, I guess I'll try asac tomorrow.
<micahg> The wiki's in genral seem out of date
<e-jat> welcome to nhandler
<nhandler> Thank you e-jat
 * e-jat wanna learn from nhandler :)
 * micahg wants to learn also
<micahg> I'm almost ready to get into packagingh
<micahg> figured I'd start triaging first
<nhandler> micahg: If you are interested in generic packaging, we have weekly packaging training sessions (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training) in #ubuntu-classroom every Thursday
 * nhandler -> bed
<e-jat> nite nhandler
<micahg> nite nhandler
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> I attended 1 already :)
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, what happened with the +karmic thingy in the umd ppa?
<asac> fta: he
<asac> fta: welcome back ;)
<fta> jcastro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/169441/  help :)
<asac> fta: i did a manual upload to karmic and because we had ~umd1 in jaunty i used +karmic ;)
<fta> asac, thanks, sooner than expected though :(
<asac> fta: we have problems with launchpad
<asac> fta: e.g. after launchpad got a new disk array for ppa uploads
<asac> fta: the uploads are now processed in random order
<fta> gasp
<asac> meaning that we are out of luck and often the non-orig uploads are processed firest
<asac> i have filed a bug on that and celso is o nit
<fta> # ?
<asac> for the time being we either should wait 5-10 minutes
<asac> or upload orig everyhwere
<asac> let me check
<fta> I can do that, i don't mind uploading more
<asac> fta: yeah. but to prevent that you dont overwrite stuff you would need to push to the right pocket directly
<asac> wait a second
<asac> bug 371640
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371640 in soyuz "Upload processing order is unstable" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371640
<asac> fta: so you can directly push to release pockets like:
<asac> ~ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu/jaunty/
<asac> for incoming
<fta> well, requires too many changes to my setup
<asac> fta: there are two options: a) one batch for jaunty (with orig) ... 10 minutes later do the other
<asac> b) push to release pockets
<asac> with all having orig
<asac> fta: you could also just push everything ... 10 minutes later push everythig again ;)
<fta> i think it's safe to just push the full thing each time, it's the same file, so no md5 mismatch
<asac> fta: its not safe
<asac> fta: if you upload ... and in the middle of the upload the first .changes gets processed
<asac> your orig is busted and all is dropped
<asac> so thats not an option
<asac> if you dont want to change your setup, just re-run the whole thing 1 hour later or so
<asac> without changing upstream version of course
<asac> fta: celso said he will fix it asap
<asac> so use the easiest workaround
<asac> i think just repushing everything after 10 minutes is fine
<fta> where does that 10 min come from? a guess?
<asac> fta: the incoming queue runs every 5 minute
<fta> ok
<asac> so in case there is delay, 1 minutes should be safe
<asac> 10
<asac> fta: i even fixed chromium once ;)
<fta> yep, thanks
<asac> fta: we need to add gconf stuff to ia32-chromium thing
<fta> just fixed the amd64 part
<asac> at least on hardy/intrepid
<asac> cool
<asac> fta: so one thing i didnt want to change, but why the hell are you hard depending on mstcorefonts?
<fta> because it's needed
<asac> thats really devastating ... we dont want mstcorefonts to be installed anywhere ;)
<asac> fta: why is it needed?
<asac> or in which way ;)?
<fta> otherwise you get a white screen, not text
<asac> hmm
<fta> i know
<asac> ok. lets put that on the chromium agenda ;)
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=9100
<asac> elimnating font stuff
<asac> ooh you have  bug
<asac> yeah
<asac> but even "AriaL" should map to something
<fta> 543   firefox                        992714  8771 442485  3225 538233 (Alexander Sack)
<fta> 1023  firefox-3.0                    597402 74140 424204 99021    37 (Alexander Sack)
<fta> 1328  msttcorefonts                  390295    13 62736     5 327541 (Thijs Kinkhorst)
<asac> e.g. with ttf-liberation installed
<asac> yeah i know
<asac> its a mess
<fta> 1/3 of ubuntu users already have msttcorefonts
<asac> it needs to go
<asac> sigh
<fta> 9384  chromium-browser                3651   333   819  2498     1 (Unknown)
<fta> 9581  cxchromium                      3493   331  2935   167    60 (Unknown)
<fta> \o/
<fta> 17663 ia32-libs-chromium-browser       823     0     0     0   823 (Unknown)
<fta> 17889 ia32-cxchromium                  796    81   661    39    15 (Unknown)
<asac> are there other rdepends on msttcorefonts in the archive or have all installed that voluntarily
<fta> wine
<fta> and openoffice.org
<asac> flashplugin-installer ;)
<asac> shit
<asac> hmm. wonder if thats really needed
<gnomefreak> why the hell would bookmark-brindge or whatever the name is depends on libqt*
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=10665
<gnomefreak> fta: welcome back. did you happen to announce chromium does not use GTK?
<fta> eh?
<gnomefreak> fta: i was told that someone (owner of daily chromium PPA that it is not yet use gtk2
<asac> gnomefreak: fta is owner of that PPA ;)
<fta> owner of daily chromium PPA???
<gnomefreak> fta: yes
<gnomefreak> AFAIK it depends on gtk2 so i dont get why it isnt built on it
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you think its not built on it?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/169486/
<gnomefreak> asac: i was told it wasnt thats why i asked
<asac> fta: hm. is that after pushing all uploads that have origs?
<fta> hmmm, damn, right, won't work for umd :p
<asac> fta: why not just dput ppa-umd-$distro
<asac> and add a few rules to your dput.cf
<asac> like:
<asac> [ppa-ums-jaunty]
<asac> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<asac> incoming = ~ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu/jaunty/
<asac> login = anonymous
<asac> s/security/daily/
<asac> s/ums/umd/
<fta> iirc, there's a feature allowing wildcards
<asac> wildcards?
<asac> [ppp-umd-*]
<asac> incoming=..../$1 ?
<asac> that would be neat
<fta> http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/simplifying-dputcf-for-multiple-ppas
<asac> lunch ... bbl
<fta> asac, should work, http://paste.ubuntu.com/169495/
<asac> yeah
<asac> jtv: hi. could you approve https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/xulrunner/1.9.1/+imports and https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/firefox/3.5/+imports ?
<jtv> asac: looking...
<asac> jtv: if we could enable firefox-3.5 and xulrunner-1.9.1 from universe that would work as well
<asac> but we have now selected two locales with upstream to work on getting "running an upstream team" going
<jtv> asac: so this is really an incipient upstream involvement on LP?
<asac> jtv: yes. Malay and Asturian want to run upstream team on LP
<jtv> asac: that's great!
<asac> Asturian translation is 100% complete and we even include it
<asac> in ubuntu
<asac> jtv: so for this we will touch the po2xpi script mess to produce proper upstream-tree format
<asac> jtv: unless you say that you will land something new soon ;)
<asac> like .xpi export
<jtv> asac: no, unfortunately, still on the back burner.
<jtv> asac: files approved.
<asac> jtv: i saw that i can import templates/translations from bzr branch ... i guess that wont work for .xpi?
<asac> or what kind of tree structure would that be?
<jtv> asac: should work, actually.  Feel like experimenting?  :-)
<asac> jtv: so just a branch with all the .xpi's on top level?
<jtv> You'd have to keep full XPI files in the tree.
<asac> yeah
<asac> jtv: hmm. it only allows imports from the "official" branch for a seris
<jtv> yes
<asac> that wouldnt really be proper for this case i guess ... the .xpi branch would defiinitly not the main branch for a series ;)
<asac> so feature request: allow to set an alternative translation branch for a release series
<fta> hmm.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/169554/
<fta> he was maintaining that page?? i'm quite sure i created it and no one touched it since
<fta> oh, nm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Chromium?action=recall&rev=20
<asac> fta: i talked to him
<asac> fta: i told him to set his environment up to build chromium
<asac> e.g. pick the branches, get familiar with how to build using bzr bd
<asac> he said he wanted to do that
<asac> and then come back
<asac> fta: ^^1
<fta> ok
<asac> that was like one week ago
<fta> a few people wanted the same thing, they disappeared
<asac> i think its easy to guess why ;)
<fta> "A new mailing list has been created for Ubuntu Mozilla Daily Build Team (ubuntu-mozilla-daily)."  what is that for?
<asac> fta: well. i tried to get more folks involved in keeping dailies alive ... they wondered where to get mails about build failures without joining team
<asac> unfortunately it turned out tha tthe launchpad mailing lists are really useless
<asac> you can only subscribe if you are member of the team
<fta> oh
<asac> so we should revert that i guess
<asac> fta: or at least you should subscribe to that ml too
<asac> i couldnt even subscribe anyone
<fta> i'm still getting the emails
<asac> could be that i disabled the mailing list for the ppa mail again after i couldnt subscribe you
<asac> fta: maybe it works even if you are not in a team
<asac> i was just confused about it not having the normal mailman "subscribe" feature here
<asac> fta: hmm. odd
<asac> so https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+contactaddress
<asac> is still the maling list
<asac> and afaics the build failures go there now
<fta> Not allowed here
<fta> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<fta> wtf? am i not admin of this team?
<fta> oh no, you are
<asac> fta: you are admin now
<fta> asac, thanks
<sveinung__> hi
<sveinung__> is this the right place to ask questions related to mozilla-devscripts?
<fta> sveinung__, yes it is but i don't have much time right now, i have to run. maybe asac could help.
<asac> sveinung__: ask ;) ... and be patient
<sveinung__> asac: ok. I was just wondering if you have considered uploading the extension stuff in mozilla-devscripts to Debian?
<sveinung__> I asked a question about it on Launchpad a while ago. https://answers.launchpad.net/mozilla-devscripts/+question/60642
<asac> sveinung__: yes, we can do that
<asac> sveinung__: if you could file a RFP bug in debian, i will upload
<sveinung__> asac: thanks! Should I ask for mozilla-devscripts or something else (since my impression is that mozilla-devscripts also contains other functionality)?
<asac> sveinung__: just ask for mozilla-devscripts ... i dont see why anything would hurt for debian
<asac> (even though some might not want all features)
<sveinung__> asac: ok. Thank you again!
<asac> welcome ... sveinung__ give me the bug id when you have it
<jcastro> fta: you're all set
<asac> jcastro: what powers did fta just gain?
<jcastro> asac: his bug control thing was expiring
<asac> hmm ok
<asac> jcastro: are there teams where you cannot renew on your own?
<jcastro> yeah, bug control
<jcastro> there might be others, but that's the largest one I think
<sveinung__> asac: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=528225
<ubottu> Debian bug 528225 in wnpp "RFP: mozilla-devscripts" [Wishlist,Open]
<asac> sveinung__: good. i retitled and took ownershipt ... lets see ;)
<gnomefreak> where is gwibber's profile located? i cant find it anywhere
<asac> gnomefreak: ~/.config/gwibber?
<asac> no its just ~/.gwibber
<asac> i think most stuff is saved in gconf/gnome-keyring though
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont have a ~gwibber
<gnomefreak> ~/.gwibber even
<asac> ~/.gwibber
<micahg> asac: what do I do if someone reports a bug fixed, but I don't know where
<asac> micahg: close the bug as invalid ;)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> great
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> asac: even if it was confirse?med by someone el
<micahg> oops
<micahg> even if it was confirmed by someone else?
<asac> well. claiming its "fix released" without knowing where and how is similarly wrong ;)
<gnomefreak> ah its in ~/.gconf/apps/gwibber
<asac> micahg: in the end it doesnt matter ... if someone feels offended by invalid you can use fix released
<micahg> ok
<micahg> great
<micahg> also, should I join mozsquad if I only work on bugs?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. thats the gconf database
<asac> gnomefreak: you can use gconf-editor to navigate and edit that kind of stuff
<gnomefreak> asac: i was thinking of backup but not sure if i really want to back up the whole ~/.gconf but maybe ill grab gwibber out of it and than add it to that dir when needed
<gnomefreak> it seems the pictures are help in ~/.cache/gwibber
<gnomefreak> lol i have 2 of you for some strange reason
<asac> ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: i think one is twitter, the other is identi.ca
<gnomefreak> asac: makes sense
<fta> i'm back
<micahg> asac: is it worth it for me to join this : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozillasquad
<asac> micahg: it expresses your affiliation, so yeah
<gnomefreak> i would
<asac> welcome back reed ;)
<asac> even with a pristine nick
<asac> fta: i read the news that chromium doesnt need patches for webkit anymore ;)
<asac> so we can push harder on doing system libs soonish
<fta> but it needs webkit from trunk, we're probably too old
<fta> they perform a weekly sync with trunk
<asac> do we know anything about webkit release cycle?
<fta> i don't
<LaPingvino1> hello here then
<asac> LaPingvino1: hi
<LaPingvino1> thanks for the redirect asac
<asac> welcome
<asac> LaPingvino1: what question do you have?
<LaPingvino1> I want to know how I can get the translations of the Esperanto translation team (outside of ubuntu) into ubuntu
<asac> LaPingvino1: what does "outside of ubuntu" mean?
<LaPingvino1> that it's just a firefox translation team
<LaPingvino1> and that their translation is not available in ubuntu yet
<asac> LaPingvino1: ok. how do you release your translations?
<asac> is that translation complete?
<LaPingvino1> quite complete yes
<asac> LaPingvino1: ok. is that translation already an official mozilla translation?
<LaPingvino1> yes
<LaPingvino1> it is
<LaPingvino1> http://eo.www.mozilla.com/eo/
<gnomefreak> who the hell are these people in these pictures :( ill be back
<LaPingvino1> any idea? how do the translations normally come in?
<asac> LaPingvino1: if its released http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0.10/linux-i686/xpi/ it will automatically come when we update translations next time
<asac> which should happen regularly
<LaPingvino1> ah great :)
<LaPingvino1> yeah it's in there :)
<LaPingvino1> so it should get in for the next translation update then I guess...
<LaPingvino1> when will that be?
<asac> no idea ... i have to manually update the .xpis at some place. please ping me daily until i said i did that ;)
<asac> LaPingvino1: ^^
<asac> i will try to slip that into next slot
<LaPingvino1> aha :)
<asac> fta: did we restructure anything in the ffox packaging since 3.0? like improved how branding works?
<fta> i don't think so
<asac> somehow the -devscripts lp-export-langpack filter thing doesnt catch the branding bits anymore
<asac> hmm
<fta> but during the last 3 weeks, i forgot almost everything
<fta> hard reset
<LaPingvino1> Anyhow, as I see now the language packs in firefox are still on 3.0.7 as Firefox is already on 3.0.10...
<LaPingvino1> so it wouldn't do harm to update it :P
<asac> MOZ_TRANSLATION_AUTO_XPI_SEARCHDIRS
<asac> fta: yeah ... be assured things will come back. the brain is an interesting type of device ;)
<asac> LaPingvino1: it doesnt and it should
<asac> thats why i want to fast-path that now ;)
<LaPingvino1> aha :D
<LaPingvino1> great then
<fta> asac, too bad i had to come back sooner than expected. it was a really nice experience
<LaPingvino1> ey, sidestep... any idea why my nick LaPingvino automatically gets LaPingvino1?
<LaPingvino1> guess it's for that I'm already registered once... :S
<asac> fta: yeah. thats what i already wondered. thoguth you were going to be away another week ... hope nothing bad happens
<asac> oh
<asac> hmm. not
<LaPingvino1> ?
<gnomefreak> can you have empty lines in your .bashrc in the alias' section?
<asac> alias section?
<asac> i only know about alias lines ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i have a ton of alias' in my bashrc
<asac> each alias is one line
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> you probably forgot a '
<asac> somewhere
<gnomefreak> can i add an empty line between them?
<asac> yes you can
<gnomefreak> ok cool thanks :)
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a while
<fta> asac, could you push your gtk patch in karmic for bug 362939?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362939 in ia32-libs "sync ia32libs with libs shipped in jaunty RC" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362939
<fta> i mean bug 369498
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369498 in ia32-libs "Errors when running acroread in 9.04 (fully updated)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369498
<fta> jcastro, thanks! (bug-squad)
<asac> fta: couldnt you renew yourself?
<asac> sounds like a bug
<asac> currently looking for the patch (modules)
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/169441/
<asac> hmm. o
<asac> k
<asac> so maybe they want a review for that ... not sure why ,)
<asac> Jazzva: hi! could you check whether you can subscribe to the daily mailing list in launchpad ;)
<Jazzva> asac: sure, that would be ood :)
<Jazzva> *good
<asac> Jazzva: this mail liist feature of launchpad feels a bit inferior
<asac> let me know if you can subscribe as a being a nono-member for daily at all
<asac> if thats not possible its definitly useless ;)
<Jazzva> asac: It's the same as it was few days ago ... "Policy:  You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list. "
<asac> oh sorry
<asac> forgot that you already tested that
<asac> what a mess
<Jazzva> asac: no problem. I thought somebody fixed that :).
<fta> asac, what does it say: http://www.googlewatchblog.de/2009/05/09/chromium-fuer-mac-und-linux-verfuegbar/ ?
<asac> fta: i dont see your name at least ;)
<asac> fta: just a blog about a user testing this
<asac> i mean the official linux builds
<asac> similar to the official mozilla builds as it seems
<asac> seems for him the tabs are broken
<[reed]> asac: hiya
<[reed]> yeah, been busy :)
<asac> hey ;)
<asac> i figured that
<asac> thoguht you were on university action
<asac> exams et al
<[reed]> yeah, and then I moved out to California for the summer ;)
<[reed]> see my host ;)
<asac> nice
<asac> where are you living?
<[reed]> in MV
<asac> already found a final occupation
<[reed]> lol
<asac> or something intermediate?
<asac> occupation is wrong word ;)
<[reed]> I'm staying at corporate apartments with some of the Mozilla interns
<[reed]> for the summer
<asac> yeah cool. thats what i thought
<asac> must be fun
<[reed]> yeah, I was in SF on Saturday
<[reed]> got sunburned ;)
<asac> heh
<asac> [reed]: so "reed" is still not abandoned on freenode?
<[reed]> nope
<[reed]> it's owned by some FSF Europe guy
<asac> fta: so for this patch you need to create a HOST link in /usr/lib/gtk+2.0/modules/ similar to the one in .../2.10.0/
<asac> just pointing to the modules dir of ia32libs
<asac> its created in ia32libs ... so maybe check how they guess that GTK_HOST thing
<asac> fta: so currently we have: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/i686-pc-linux-gnu
<asac> we also need
<asac> /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/i686-pc-linux-gnu
<asac> well in karmic thats hopefully i486 again
<asac> and not 868
<asac> 686
<asac> but in jaunty it was i686
<asac> once you have that you probably need the gtk from my sandbox ppa -- currently building
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/sandbox
<fta> asac, we own the builders: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/ :)
<asac> fta: i tell you ...
<asac> you were really happy to not be here over the release time
<asac> that was a real mess ;)
<fta> ?
<asac> like 2000 builds on i386 ;) both official and ppa builders ;)
<fta> lol
<asac> i thinkn the removed a bunch of builds from ppa before the release
<asac> so they could add them to the the auto-import
<asac> so while we were in hard freeze everybody uploadded to PPA ... as they seemingly had nothing to do ;)
<asac> then when stuff opened everybody also uploaded to PPA because they thought they might see results earlier
<fta> i think it's dynamically allocated
<asac> so it was kind of free market regulation ... both ppa and builders took the same time ;)
<asac> fta: yeah. but they definitly had less virtual instances after archive opened
<asac> now there is a whole lot
<asac> before it was 3-4 builders for each arch
<fta> 2 official builders per arch now
<asac> you should be able to see that in log ... like dailies starting 8-10 hours after upload ;)
<asac> fta: yeah ... the official builders are about the same ... not sure where all the PPA builders were at that time
<asac> there definitly were 4-5 in parallel ... not more
<asac> fta: so one thing i will do for jaunty is to move the gnome-support components to the main package ... and manually sedding shlibs so the gnome depends dont show up in the main package
<asac> s/jaunty/karmic/
<asac> the gnome-support package would then be just a "depends" only package
<fta> hm
<asac> problem is that we cannot make -gnome-support a recommends ... kde folks hated us when we did that
<asac> so people installing thunderbird will not geet a complete user experience
<asac> same if you did not have firefox installed ... which is a bit better situation because its usually installed by default
<asac> but its the same for the dailies
<asac> folks installing just firefox-3.6 won't get gnome-support
<asac> the code is already in thunderbird.head
<asac> i did it before release, but then retracted to push that ;)
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.dev/revision/99 and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.dev/revision/100
<asac> i am not completely happy with the strip lib thing
<asac> to do it right we would need some on-the-fly dependency tree traversal code i think
<asac> .... which sounds bad. maybe misusing dh_shlibs might help
<asac> or maybe moving the libs after dependencies are generated from the -gnome-support to the normal tree
<asac> ugly trick ;)I
<asac> fta: too bad. seems like gtk fro mkarmic doesnt build on amd64
<fta> :(
<asac> well ... but we need i386 which looks good
<asac> at least lpia worked
<asac> hmm so the patch was wrong ;)
<asac> wtf ;)
<asac> fta: ok second attempt
<asac> fta: second attempt
<asac> fta: could we add the patch for the Sans font to chromium and demote the depends to recommends for now ;)?
<asac> later hopefully dropping it to suggests or completely
<asac> fta: great. the latest gtk in my ppa built everywhere and works ;)
<asac> will upload later ... have to take a break
<asac> fta: there seem to be a bunch more libs not in ia32libs
<asac> /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<asac> Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so
<asac> /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<asac> Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<asac> /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiogconf.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<asac> Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiogconf.so
<asac> hmm
<asac> gio probably has its own busted module thing
<asac> let me check
<asac> so glib ... checking
<fta> ppas are turning greener and greener...
<Nafallo> o_O
<Nafallo> just because the servers have green HDD leds...
<fta> lol
<fta> i meant this: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> it was all red 2 hours ago
<Nafallo> oh.
<asac> at least i dont have to manually reupload dailies anymore ;)
<Nafallo> hah
<asac> that was painful
<Nafallo> asac: you like pain. stop complaining.
<asac> my constant pain level is fine now ... no need to add more ;)
<Nafallo> asac: up your limits? *grins*
<fta> hmm.. Estimated repository size: 9.3 GiB (93.09%) of 10.0 GiB
<asac> fta: do you need mroe info on the ia32libs part from 369498 ?
<asac> bug 369498
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369498 in gtk+2.0 "Errors when running acroread in 9.04 (fully updated)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369498
<asac> fta: chromium?
<fta> yep
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Nafallo> bah. he ignored me :-(
<fta> it will be worse tomorrow, i added lpia
<asac> Nafallo: my limits are tuned well .. without harware upgrade there is nothing i would like to bump ;)
<asac> fta: you should ask a question then ;)
<Nafallo> hehe
<asac> otherwise you will end up with randome "rejects"
<fta> it's caused by the -testsuite-dbg debs
<asac> do you really need those?
<fta> 400M each
<asac> soudns a bit like a waste of space ;)
<asac> one reason we started to do dbgsym packages was to lower weight for mirrors
<asac> and archives
<fta> well, it's useful to debug crashes, but not sure who is interested by that, if any
<fta> i read that ppas now support dbgsym
<asac> the reason why we have -dbg for firefox/xulrunner was that dbgsym are broken for security updates
<asac> so i think dropping them for chromium wouild be ok ... especially if there is a ppa dbgsym now
<asac> at least dropping the testsuite parts ;)
<asac> i think if somebody really wants to test that he can just build the package ;)
<asac> fta: the gio dir is completely missing in ia32lib
<fta> ok
<asac> fta: those files in /usr/lib/gio/ are from gvfs ... not sure if thats in ia32libs at all already
<fta> nope, no gio/gvfs in ia32-libs
<asac> fta: libgio is part of glib ... so i guess just gvfs needs to be added ... and of course you need the $(host) link similar to the gtk modules
<fta> i'll have a closer look tomorrow
<fta> still digging into chromium
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/169937/
<fta> strange it worked on jaunty. is gcc different in karmic?
<asac> yes
<asac> next version is default
<asac> usually next version is stricter
<fta> where is the spec?
<k-s> guys, is XPI.TEMPLATE working with hardy?
<k-s> i got this error while trying hardy: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26600452/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.tinymenu-extension_1.4.10-0hardy1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<k-s> works fine with jaunty: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26600308/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.tinymenu-extension_1.4.10-0jaunty1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<k-s> the only difference is about changelog
<fta> asac, it's not mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilerFlags
<asac> k-s: the error message you are seeing seems odd
<asac> not sure why you have .o there
<asac> k-s: run a find  and paste that ;)
<k-s> asac: where?
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<asac> k-s: did you use med-xpi-unpack? if so, it might be you need a more modern devscripts package
<asac> is that ok?
<asac> we have a hardy build in our daily ppa iirc
<k-s> asac: might be that
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<k-s> I used the most automatic as possible
<k-s> asac: so depend on that ppa?
<asac> k-s: yeah. so use that devscripts
<asac> k-s: no ... you can also upload that to whatever ppa you need it to be
<asac> depending on daily might not be the best idea ;)
<k-s> asac: you say I upload to your ppa instead of making mine depend on yours?
<k-s> asac: worked depending on your repo
<k-s> thanks
<asac> k-s: no. i say: upload mozilla-devscripts from that daily ppa (or from jaunty) to your ppa ;)
<asac> so you dont need to depend on it
<k-s> ok, so far it worked depending, if it break i'll let you know
<asac> k
<jhass840> Hi, I have a small problem and I'm not sure if you can help me but I'll ask anyway.  My university just outsourced all of our e-mail accounts to windows live mail.  I want to continue checking my e-mail via thunderbird, however after following a tutorial online I get the error "Mail server localhost responded: live.kutztown.edu is an unsupported domain" what do I do about this?
<nhandler_> asac: ping
<k-s> someone with full firefox source could grep where 'Use Small Icons' option is defined?
<fta> k-s, http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/locales/en-US/chrome/global/customizeToolbar.dtd#8
<k-s> fta: thanks
<fta> that's trunk / 3.6
<jhass840> and the entire PA state university system is implementing the same system, so this will be a huge problem in the months to come
<BUGabundo> hey fta! you are back! how was vacation ? nbice I hope! missed you dude!
<fta> BUGabundo, nice, thanks. I hurt my knees so i had to come back sooner than expected though :P
<k-s> fta: how to make a profile where this is set by default?
<BUGabundo> k-s: firefox -P
<BUGabundo> fta: sorry to hear about that! hope you make a speedy recover
<nhandler_> Would any of you guys know a good place to start getting involved with patching/packaging for the Mozilla Team. The extension list on the wiki seemed very outdated
<k-s> i mean, how to patch/modify ubufox to make that smallicons to be on by default (netbooks)
<fta> nhandler_, asac & Jazzva_ are the extension guys here ;)
<nhandler_> fta: I know that, but due to time zones, it is difficult to catch them on IRC to have a real conversation.
<Jazzva_> nhandler_: present at the moment...
<nhandler_> Awesome!
<Jazzva_> nhandler_: yeah, the list is a bit outdated, iirc. but you can pick any unmaintained (or maintained) extension, and start working :)
<Jazzva_> nhandler_: there is a wiki page that explains how to prepare a new package, or an update for the existing one, just let me find the link
<nhandler_> Jazzva_: I have it bookmarked on my other computer
<nhandler_> I'll start looking for a good extension now and then try to package it up later tonight
<Jazzva_> nhandler_: it should be easy for most extensions. if you have any trouble, just ping me, i'll be around for 2-3 hours tonight (maybe more)
<fta> k-s, sorry, i don't know. doesn't seem to be a pref for that
<fta> [reed], do you know? ^^
<k-s> fta: right click toolbar icons, you'll see it there
<fta> i know, but you want to preset it, right?
<k-s> yes
<k-s> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/content/customizeToolbar.js#662 that checkbox calls this function
<nhandler_> Jazzva_: From looking through lp:~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/XPI.TEMPLATE, it does not appear that we use watch files or get-orig-source in the extensions, is this correct?
<k-s> maybe it helps?
<Jazzva_> nhandler_: yes, that's true
<k-s> fta: in my localstore.rdf I have a bunch of descriptions <RDF:Description ...iconsize="small"
<k-s> but maybe it's not the right way to set it in all toolbars
<k-s> well, I see no references to smallicons on firefox other than that dialog
<k-s> so it's not checking for it on startup
<k-s> fta: ok, figured out what I need to do
<k-s> but still not how to do
<k-s> i need to add: <RDF:Description RDF:about="chrome://browser/content/browser.xul#navigator-toolbox" iconsize="small" />
<k-s> anyone knows how to do that?
<nhandler_> The majority of the FF extensions that I have looked at simply put "MPL 1.1/GPL 2.0/LGPL 2.1" in there license file. They do not ship a copy of any of these licenses. Should I contact the upstream developer about this or is there something else that should be done?
<kklimonda> could someone check bug 374106? Right now adblock extension with EasyList is hiding some subscribers, maybe we could add launchpad.net and edge to whitelist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374106 in malone "adblock rule "##*[id$="sponsors"]" from EasyList is hiding "Ubuntu Sponsors for Universe" from Subscribers list." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374106
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-12
<asac> nhandler: yes. you need to talk to extension developers. they should put their license file in top level dir of .xpi they put on AMO
<asac> hi
<Nafallo> hi
<[reed]> fta: hmm, no
<kbrosnan> fta: icon settings are stored in localstore.rdf
<asac> yes
 * asac lunch
<gnomefreak> i cant figurre this out :(
<asac> gnomefreak: take a step back and try to explain the problem ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: :) trying to understand this ubuntuone stuff
<asac> heh
<gnomefreak> asac: my thoughts exactly
<gnomefreak> but ill figure it out once i wake up a bit more
<gnomefreak> oh and i thought abrowser was firefox just with different branding but for some reason i had to install ubuntuone-client using apt but firefox users can click a link to install
<asac> gnomefreak: you can do that with abrowser too i would think
<gnomefreak> asac: https://ubuntuone.com/support/installation/  look at #2 instructions. I having a hard time wondering why it is different
<gnomefreak> there is a free version and a pay version of it. Its open to all ubuntu members
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/170569/
<gnomefreak> our tarballs are >2gigs right?
<fta> eh?
<fta> no
<fta> fta@cube:/data/bot/tarballs $ ls -lh *z
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 331M 2009-05-11 19:36 chromium-browser_2.0.181.0~svn20090511r15761.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta  42M 2009-05-11 19:07 firefox-3.5_3.5~b5~hg20090511r25133+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta  42M 2009-05-11 19:03 firefox-3.6_3.6~a1~hg20090511r28206+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 190K 2009-04-17 00:22 gwibber_1.0.2~bzr302.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 1.1M 2009-05-04 19:14 prism_0.9.9+svn20090504r25221.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta  55M 2009-05-11 19:12 thunderbird-3.0_3.0~b3~hg20090511r2601+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta  42M 2009-05-11 19:05 xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~b5~hg20090511r25133+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta  41M 2009-05-11 19:02 xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2~a1~hg20090511r28206+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<asac> hmm
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> 42MB? i swore they were alot bigger
<asac> gnomefreak: upacked they are bigger yeah
<gnomefreak> ok cool that means if i need to just upload source i can now :)
<asac> what a beast ... this at-spi sucks more everytime i try something ;)
<fta> 824 upgraded, 125 newly installed, 9 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<fta> Need to get 1213MB of archives.
<fta> After this operation, 557MB of additional disk space will be used.
<fta> hmm
<fta> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? :P
<gnomefreak> ok did first uploa dnow not sure others can see it. can someone tell me if you can get in to view my uploads? https://ubuntuone.com/files/
<gnomefreak> instantbird is going to piss me off shortly
<gnomefreak> yep when you try to connect it closes/crashes not real sure what one it is. apport isnt poping-up
<fta> from where are you getting it?
<gnomefreak> fta: either auto login, or maunalyy login in
<fta> i mean, instantbird
<gnomefreak> yes
<fta> where are you getting instantbird from? a ppa?
<gnomefreak> add account (try to connect and it closes. Afer account is made try to log in and same thing
<gnomefreak> fta: yes your PPA
<fta> so it's damn old
<gnomefreak> yep it is
<fta> most probably totally obsolete
<gnomefreak> fta: how were you getting tarball? svn cvs git or just download from site
<gnomefreak> ok thats it for me i have to get to a meeting about my eyes
<fta> asac, are you using karmic?
<fta> seems i can't complete the upgrade here. it's either ooo or the lang packs, not both
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<fta> yop
<fta> damned ooo, still can't complete my upgrade
<fta> uh, nice... "Estimated repository size: 13.5 GiB (67.55%) of 20.0 GiB"
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> 20GiBs? nice
<fta> BUGabundo, congrats
<BUGabundo> thanks fta!!!
<BUGabundo> I'm so happy
<BUGabundo> about it
<fta> BUGabundo, what did you gain with it?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> fta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<BUGabundo> its more of personal value, I guess...
<fta> i guess i'm gonna wait for openoffice.org-l10n to complete before i start fighting against this mess
<fta> hmm.. started 4 hours ago
<fta> 5.5 hours left then
<fta> brb, hopefully (rebooting on karmic)
<fta> BUGabundo, did you try the latest ff 3.6?
<BUGabundo> fta: using ti
<BUGabundo> *it
<fta> it's crashing on startup here
<BUGabundo> daily from yesterday
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> fine
<fta> could you please upgrade?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/170976/
<fta> asac, ^^
<BUGabundo> fta: on 2G
<BUGabundo> can't even check email :(
<BUGabundo> much less get 24h updates...
<fta> works fine in safe mode
<fta> ok, got it, it was javascript.options.jit.chrome=true
<BUGabundo> nice
<fta> mozilla bug 490544
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 490544 in Server Operations "corp01.sj.mozilla.com is on a spam blacklist" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=490544
<fta> nope
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<fta> karmic seems to be running just fine.. so far
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> fta: noticed it too
<fta> dtchen, rebooted on karmic, my sound is bad once again. like crispy
<fta> both in mplayer (alsa) and totem (pa)
<fta> pa 1:0.9.15-1ubuntu3
<BUGabundo> fta: know bug
<BUGabundo> broken drivers or HW
<BUGabundo> I have it too
<BUGabundo> try lowering the volume to 90%
<fta> it was fine before the reboot
<BUGabundo> also please check (that's just for me) if lower the 60% is == mute
<BUGabundo> fta: don't even try Flash! it will play like bit by bit
<BUGabundo> :(
<fta> flash is fine here
<fta> youtube
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> :;((
<fta> 2.6.30-5-generic
<fta> i think i was using a patched kernel before
<kklimonda> could someone check bug 374106? Right now adblock extension with EasyList is hiding some subscribers, maybe we could add launchpad.net and edge to the whitelist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374106 in malone "adblock rule "##*[id$="sponsors"]" from EasyList is hiding "Ubuntu Sponsors for Universe" from Subscribers list." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374106
<micahg> should just make the bug in the  adblock-plus package
<micahg> or add tha package
<micahg> kklimonda: ^^
<kklimonda> I'm trying but LP died :)
<micahg> oh
<BUGabundo> eheh
<micahg> try the regular site not edge
<kklimonda> even short link doesn't work
<micahg> want met o do it?
<kklimonda> nah, i'll do it
<micahg> ok
<kklimonda> it isn't that urgent after all
<micahg> I'm curious, regarding bug 298772, the first half is a dup of bug 298303, but I'm not sure what to do with the second half
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298772 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox closes when I open downlaods window" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298303 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox Download Manager unresponsive with full disk" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298303
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-13
<dtchen> fta: glitch-free enabled or disabled?
<fta> dtchen, how do i know?
<BUGabundo> hheheh
<BUGabundo> dtchen: that's the common question
<micahg> anyone wanna take a stab at my problem ^^^^
<dtchen> fta: grep tsched= {/etc/pulse/default.pa,~/.pulse/default.pa}
<dtchen> (eh, not the most efficient set, but whatever)
<BUGabundo> /etc/pulse/default.pa:load-module module-hal-detect tsched=0
<BUGabundo> grep: /home/bugabundo/.pulse/default.pa: No such file or directory
<fta> /etc/pulse/default.pa:load-module module-hal-detect tsched=0
<fta> grep: /home/fta/.pulse/default.pa: No such file or directory
<dtchen> fta: ok, so i presume pkill pulseaudio works around that?
<fta> nope
<fta> 1st thing i tried
<dtchen> ok, what if you disable autospawn, pkill pulseaudio, and just use alsa directly?
<BUGabundo> fta: is the volume at 100%?
<BUGabundo> mine tends to get muted or low
<dtchen> or at 0%
<dtchen> nearly all HDA controllers have this gpio screwery that i haven't figured out how to work around
<dtchen> it manifests itself as crackling when the Master/PCM/Front widgets are powered down
<dtchen> aka "muted"
<BUGabundo> or change from analog to digital
<BUGabundo> or alsamixer gets out of sync
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> just so many bugs.... poor dtchen
<BUGabundo> asac: ping. are you around! want to clear a bug/feature on NM and 3G
<fta> how do I disable autospawn?
<dtchen> fta: change /etc/pulse/client.conf's "autospawn = yes" to "autospawn = no", or do so in ~/.pulse/client.conf
<dtchen> (anything in /etc/pulse will be overridden by ~/.pulse)
<fta> yep, better
<dtchen> ok, so the plot thickens
<dtchen> there are a few things to consider, and i'm working with the speex developer on the resampling
<dtchen> the resampler is one culprit
<dtchen> another culprit is the use of shm
<dtchen> you can try disabling shm in daemon.conf
<fta> but it was almost fine in jaunty
<dtchen> you can also adjust default-fragments and default-fragment-size-msec
<dtchen> jaunty and karmic have _very_ different audio stacks
<fta> how come?
<dtchen> in fact, the audio stack has changed significantly between each of gusty, hardy, intrepid, jaunty, and karmic
<dtchen> it's like having five separate stacks, really
<fta> hm
<dtchen> well, for starters, every release brings a newer section of the stack (alsa-kernel shipped in linux-image-$(uname -r) - and alsa-lib)
<dtchen> not to mention the glue layer shipped in alsa-plugins changes
<dtchen> not to mention pulseaudio itself changes
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<dtchen> not to mention the compilation options have changed
<fta> well, i trust you on this ;)
<dtchen> no need to trust me
<fta> :)
<fta> default-fragments = 8
<fta> default-fragment-size-msec = 10
<fta> what do you recommend?
<dtchen> it's extremely controller specific
<BUGabundo> fta: I went up to 128
<BUGabundo> above 16 didn't notice any diference
<dtchen> there is no "one size fits all"
<dtchen> BUGabundo: then you're just spinning the cpu more than you need to
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I'm back on 8
<fta> mplayer randomly pauses itself
<fta> tried 8/10, 16/10, 32/10, 8/20, 8/40(=unusable)
<fta> nada
<BUGabundo> I just changed frag.... not size msec
<dtchen> fta: they're frame-aligned on powers-of-two
<fta> 8, 16, 32...
<dtchen> ok
<dtchen> let me work on the git snapshots of pulse and get back to you
<dtchen> i would, in the meantime, reset those values to 8 and 10, respectively, and try changing the resampler
<dtchen> (i'm currently using ffmpeg, but some people use trivial)
<BUGabundo> dtchen: how can we do that?
<fta> hhmmm;, excellent
<fta> with ffmpeg
<dtchen> BUGabundo: daemon.conf
<dtchen> "resample-method = ffmpeg"
<dtchen> you'd think it would be straightforward to adjust these parameters, but the permutations of HDA controllers really make things horrifically complicated
<fta> if i pause in mplayer for more than a few secs, when i unpause, it plays just 3 secs and stops
<dtchen> using either -ao alsa or -ao pulse, correct?
<fta> yes
<fta> it's ao=alsa now
<dtchen> grr, that's more complicated (need to look at both linux and pulseaudio)
<dtchen> if you're brave, can you reproduce the symptom using http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30-rc5/ ?
<dtchen> need to know where to start the git-bisect :/
<fta> it's 2am, will try tomorrow
<BUGabundo> mainline?
<BUGabundo> yeah, im wit fta
<BUGabundo> to late for me
<fta> vanilla
<fta> dtchen, will those kernels work with my nvidia blob?
<nhandler> Would someone here be willing to review a FF extension I tried packaging following the guide on the wiki?
<dtchen> fta: the nvidia blobs are DKMSised; you just need to ensure that you also install the linux-headers* mainline debs, too
<nhandler> LP Bug #375753 if anyone gets a chance. The bzr branch is linked to the bug report.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375753 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] NoScript (Firefox extension)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375753
<kklimonda> nhandler: I've asked debian maintainer of mozilla-noscript about update and he said that he'll try to do it soon (He had a child some time ago and it took his whole free time :) ).
<nhandler> kklimonda: Ah ok. I missed that we had mozilla-noscript. Shouldn't it be listed on https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev ?
<kklimonda> nhandler: it isn't maintained by Mozilla Extensions Team so I guess they don't list it on their page.
<kklimonda> What has been bothering me is the fact that there is no standard in naming extension packages.. we have mozilla-noscrtipt, adblock-plus, firefox-greasemonkey, iceweasel-imperator.. it's easy to miss something.
<kklimonda> iceweasel-vimperator*
<Jazzva> kklimonda: I think we discussed a while ago (few months ago or so) and decided to not use mozilla, firefox and similar in packages' names. The reason would be not to get an impression that the software is produced by Mozilla, and also because we ship debranded version of Firefox (abrowser).
<Jazzva> kklimonda: IIRC, mozilla-noscript and firefox-greasemonkey were packaged way before that discussion was held.
<Jazzva> kklimonda: though, I'm not sure if we should rename those specific few packages now. You should check that with asac.
<kklimonda> Jazzva: I've already seen one or two packages that had both "branded" dummy package (used for transition) and clean one.. I think we could at least rename iceweasel-vimperator to vimperator as we don't ship iceweasel at all
<kklimonda> I'll ask asac about it. asac? :)
<nhandler> Jazzva: I know that we won't be using my packaging, but if you get a chance, could you please look at my version of noscript to let me know if it looks ok (so I know for next time)?
<Jazzva> also, mozilla-noscript is in the wiki list... I'll update ~mozilla-extensions-dev page to link to that list. I suppose most of the extensions need to be updated... I'll give my best to help (after I finish another school project, which is going to be on Saturday)
<Jazzva> nhandler: sure, I'll take a look now :)
<kklimonda> Jazzva: I think it was added by nhandler
<nhandler> kklimonda: mozilla-noscript was already there. I added (and removed) noscript
<kklimonda> ah, i see
<Jazzva> kklimonda: it was also unknown if that's the NoScript as distributed on addons.mozilla.org, IIRC
<Jazzva> nhandler: "firefox | firefox-3.0 | ..." should be "firefox | ...". seems like I should also rework extensions' packaging page...
<Jazzva> nhandler: that's from the period when "firefox" was FF2, and firefox-3.0 was FF3
<nhandler> Jazzva: Then should XPI.TEMPLATE be updated to reflect that?
<Jazzva> nhandler: also, we don't ship iceweasel and icedove
<Jazzva> nhandler: I'll update it. I didn't know it wasn't updated.
<nhandler> Yeah, those Dependencies are from XPI.TEMPLATE
<Jazzva> nhandler: sorry for the mess :)
<nhandler> No problem
<Jazzva> nhandler: other than that, looks good
<Jazzva> nhandler: it builds and installs correctly, right?
<nhandler> Yeah, it built fine. It looks like it is installing the files properly, but I did not test that yet (I am not ready to restart firefox and close mibbit)
<Jazzva> nhandler: Ok, I'll give it a testdrive then :). Does it work with Thunderbird too?
<nhandler> Jazzva: The website did not list it as working with Thunderbird
<Jazzva> nhandler: You missed to point Vcs-Bzr field in debian/control to the right branch. Also, one little typo, you wrote "mozilla" in the description. I think it would be better to write "Mozilla"
<Jazzva> nhandler: the idea is to provide template, and then to remove, or add dependencies as needed (and also to reflect that in MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS in debian/rules), so you should probably remove thunderbird (and I'll remove icedove and iceweasel from the template :))
<nhandler> Jazzva: I thought about adding the Vcs-Bzr, but the wiki guide didn't mention it. I also didn't think having it linked to my personal bzr branch would be very beneficial (it would be better to have it point to a team maintained branch). As for the description, you are right, it should be mozilla.
<nhandler> Jazzva: As for the dependencies, wouldn't it make more sense to not have it depend on Thunderbird by default since MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS does not include Thunderbird by default
<Jazzva> nhandler: I'll check with asac for tbird dependency. For now, I'll add a comment in debian/rules to reflect changes made to MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS in dependency line.
<Jazzva> nhandler: As for the Vcs-Bzr, it should link to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/<your-extension>.ubuntu
<Jazzva> nhandler: since your branch will be merged into that branch. I'll add that to the packaging page on wiki
<Jazzva> asac: do you know why gnomefreak added iceweasel and icedove to XPI.TEMPLATE branch?
<Jazzva> nhandler: looks like noscript is installed correctly
<nhandler> Awesome! Now I just need to find a package another package that is actually properly licensed and is not already in debian/ubuntu
<Jazzva> nhandler: if you want, you can also update some of already packaged extensions...
<Jazzva> nhandler: if in doubt if the maintainer mentioned on the wiki page will complain, then feel free to take some of mine :)
<nhandler> Jazzva: That isn't a bad idea. Also, do we track which of our extensions are in Debian, and which are not?
<Jazzva> nhandler: we have different (and IMO easier) packaging. Feel free to take some of the extensions mentioned in the first list, I'm 99% sure that they're all packaged using mozilla-devscripts (that's the thing in which we differ for now)
<nhandler> Jazzva: Unless you have any objections, i'll try and update GreaseMonkey
<Jazzva> nhandler: no problem. Thanks :)
<nhandler> Jazzva: Do we not have $EXTENSIONNAME.upstream branches?
<Jazzva> nhandler: If you think on .upstream branches in ~ubuntu-dev's bzr, no, we don't have them
<Jazzva> nhandler: here's mine https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/firefox-greasemonkey.upstream
<nhandler> Jazzva: Why don't we keep the .upstream branches with the .ubuntu branches?
<Jazzva> nhandler: we actually moved nspluginwrapper (and maybe some other packages) to use the same branch for upstream and ubuntu branches. I'm not sure if that's the way we decided to maintain extensions. You're probably right. asac will know more than me.
<nhandler> Jazzva: For firefox-greasemonkey, it Depends on: firefox | abrowser | firefox-3.0 | firefox-2, should the firefox-3.0 and firefox-2 be removed?
<Jazzva> nhandler: yes
<Jazzva> nhandler: have you checked the current packaging in ~ubuntu-dev branch?
<nhandler> Jazzva: Yes. That is the one I am working with. Did you have any other changes in your person branch that I should merge in?
<Jazzva> nhandler: no.
<nhandler> ;)
<Jazzva> ok, sleep time over here. good luck with packaging :)
<nhandler> Thanks a lot for your help Jazzva. I should have an upgrade ready by the end of the night ;)
<nhandler> Good night
<Jazzva> nhandler: no problem. good night :)
<supernix> Hiya gang
<supernix> Yall do cover the Thunderbird as well?
<nhandler> Yes supernix
<supernix> I was having an issue with getting Thunderbird to connect to a server to smtp email
<supernix> I had to switch to Evolution to get it done
<supernix> Funniest thing never had that issue before
<supernix> I tried switching to SSL and no authentication and even TLS all would not connect
<asac> Jazzva: no i dont know ;)
<asac> i think i told him not to ;)
<fta> hi
<asac> hi fta
<asac> grr ... gwibber is unreliable
<fta> how so?
<asac> i posted that i was at metallica concert and its not there ;)
<fta> indeed, annoying
<fta> ooo is still uninstallable for me
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/171393/
<asac> at least the rest is now good ;)
<asac> fta: aptitude dist-upgrade will tell you more why its a problem
<fta> it's related to the lang packs
<fta_> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/171398/
<asac> hmm ... quite a lot of removal
<fta_> hopefully, it's fixed in https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/vernadsky
<fta> asac, [Tue 12 23:16] <fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/170976/
<fta> asac, [Tue 12 23:22] <fta> ok, got it, it was javascript.options.jit.chrome=true
<asac> reproducible?
<fta> 100%
<asac> file a bug ;)
<asac> just enable jit chrome?
<fta> i asked on #developers yesterday if it was a known bug, someone said yes but failed to give me a bug #
<asac> mozillla bug 492028
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 492028 could not be found
<asac> mozilla bug 492028
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 492028 in JavaScript Engine "TM: Crash [@ nsEventReceiverSH::AddEventListenerHelper]" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=492028
<asac> fta: ^^
<gnomefreak> does anyone care to add latest patch to tbird3 for the reply all actions? I have no issue building it with patch but i wouldnt have daily
<asac> gnomefreak: is that an upstream patch?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes that is where i would grab it from. I will see if i can find upstream bug for you in a few
<asac> gnomefreak: once it lands upstream we will get it in dailies
<gnomefreak> mozilla 45715
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 45715 in Composition ""Reply to List" [button/(context) menu item]" [Enhancement,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45715
<gnomefreak> so you mean if i wantede it now i would have to build it and just not upgrade the daily builds until it is released
<asac> gnomefreak: i think that patch will take a while. doesnt the extension just work?
<gnomefreak> asac: dont know i know it did not work when this problem sufaced. I might have miss the commant about the extension if it in that bug report
<asac> gnomefreak: story is that at some point nothing worked ... then we added a patch that supports reply to list in the backend ... from there on the extension works
<asac> now it seems they want to do the UI on their own
<asac> imo there is nothing to do here for us
<asac> just wait until this gets committedd
<gnomefreak> desending == in order of newest part of bug is first than the re: is after that. but tbird dorsnt understand that at all
<asac> confirming that the extension still works would be good i guess and maybe contacting the extension author if it doesnt work anymore
<asac> gnomefreak: what is your "descending === ..." line about? is that a new bug yo
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> asac: the problem that started this bug IIRC was that using replt all would reply to the commenter and the bug, they/we are looking more for a way to reply to newgroups/mailing list posts without using the commenter as a reply
<gnomefreak> the "NEW" bug line is after the responces bug comments
<asac> yes, thats the nature of "reply to list"
<asac> gnomefreak: the NEW bugline thing is something different
<asac> i submitted a patch for that at some point ... seems it got not accepted
<gnomefreak> asac: than no extension doesnt work and either did our attempts to fix it to work that way
<gnomefreak> asac: i know its not the same
<gnomefreak> asac: here is what i mean: http://www.flickr.com/photos/26378196@N05/3528186214/
<gnomefreak> and yes that is decending order
<asac> gnomefreak: why dont you use a threaded view?
<gnomefreak> threaded doesnt put them in groups AFAIK (what i mean is group bugs together
<gnomefreak> oh maybe it does
<asac> threaded groups ;)
<asac> thats the idea of threaded
<gnomefreak> ah i just changed it to that it looks helpful ;) thanks
<asac> hehe
<asac> welcome
<gnomefreak> shit i have to go im later already :(
<asac> fta: chromium daily doesnt work here
<fta> ?
<asac> i always get "Aw, there is something wrong with displaying this site"
<fta> ??
<fta> regression?
<asac> fta: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/chromium1.png
<asac> i think its a regressoin
<asac> i definitly was able to use it
<asac> this is 32bit
<asac> havent tested here for 2 weeks or so
<asac> on amd64 i tested a more recent and it worked
<asac> e.g. the build after fixing gconf i think is what i tested
<fta> works for me on 32b
<asac> the tabs are a problem with compiz afaik
<fta> nope, the tab corruption is known. it's about transparency. it's been fixed yesterday
<asac> hmm ... but it worked on my ati card ...
<fta> are you up-to-date?
<asac> fta: i just updated to latest of today
<fta> jaunty?
<asac> so yesterdays nightly i guee
<asac> yes
<asac> ii  chromium-browser              2.0.181.0~svn20090512r15864-0 Chromium browser
<fta> i changed one thing: i dropped sse2 from the build flags
<asac> fta: todays i386 build failed in karmic ;)
<fta> i know
<asac> ah ... yeah. so you dont have latests ;)
<fta> i do
<asac> lets see if i get that with older build too
<fta> i have both jaunty and karmic ppas for ucd
<fta> what do you see in the console?
<asac> ok trying apr 29 now
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/171482/
<asac> so apr 29 the tabs look good ;)
<asac> but rendering aint working either
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=11679
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/chromium2.png
<asac> kk
<fta> do you have msttcorefonts ?
<asac> did you drop the depends?
<fta> nope
<asac> then how can i not have it?
<asac> and yes, i dont have it
<asac> pleeeaase add the Sans patch ;)
<asac> its a bit odd ... not sure what they use, but Arial maps to a font here using fontconfig
<asac> so it would be really interesting if the patch you showed me helped
<asac> fta: do you have the url for that patch again?
<fta> hhm
<asac> fc-match Arial
<asac> DroidSans.ttf: "Droid Sans" "Regular"
<asac> i have those nice great droid fonts ;)
<asac> actually are google fonts
<asac> ii  chromium-browser              2.0.178.0~svn20090429r14851-0 Chromium browser
<asac> pn  msttcorefonts                 <none>                        (no description available)
<asac> nhandler: Jazzva: yes, we prefer to use .bzr-builddeb/*.conf so we can just have .ubuntu branch as baseline
<Jazzva> asac: ok.
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=9100 ?
<Jazzva> asac: just wanted to ask you that to... and are we gonna rename packages as firefox-greasemonkey and mozilla-noscript to greasemonkey and noscript (though, the second exists in debian under that name, maybe the first too)
<Jazzva> s/that to/that too/
<asac> fta: so our chromium-browser is the test_shell =?
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=10665
<fta> nope, not anymore
<fta> we have both
<fta> test_shell is in -testsuite
<asac> fta: do they have codebrowse or something so i dont need to ge tthe full orig?
<asac> i want to check what they do in getCachedFontPlatformData
<asac> in general Arial should resolve properly ... unless they reinvented the wheel... which as it seems they did
<fta> no public mxr :(
<fta> but a svn web
<fta> http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. removing those prefixes is good. we should check though that we dont end up having a different source package name as debian
<asac> otherwise they will get synched here and we will have it twice
<Jazzva> ok, so there's iceweasel-greasemonkey, I suppose we could remove firefox- then
<asac> so source package should stay the same
<asac> binary package should be renamed
<Jazzva> asac: ok
<asac> and a bug filed against debian asking politely to consider to rename
<asac> fta: thanks. thats not that helpful for my case ;) ... i guess i have to branch whole stuff
<asac> fta: ok back to eliminating third_party stuff ... i think we have to accept that we wont have system webkit for some time
<fta> or grab the orig if you want it faster
<asac> what i want is to get rid of everything else
<asac> fta: do you know which subdir all that code is in?
<fta> i introduced a SYSTEM_LIBS feature a while ago, it's in.
<asac> so looking at http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/third_party/
<asac> what works with our system libs?
<fta> src/third_party/WebKit/WebCore/platform/graphics/chromium/FontCacheLinux.cpp ?
<asac> hmm
<asac> didnt they say they sync without patches from trunk?
<asac> so thats an issue in webkit?
<asac> odd
<asac> ok thanks
<asac> i will check that
<asac> err webkit isnt in third_party
<asac> so they also use skia ... i think we should package that
<asac> its also needed by gears
<fta> not sure where my SYSTEM_LIBS is since they migrated to gyp :P
<fta> lost in the battle?
<asac> gyp?
<asac> no scons anymore?
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/gyp/
<fta> yes, scons, but scons rules are auto updated by gyp
<fta> sort of
<asac> is that innovation or just over-engineering?
<fta> both
<fta> it's yet another layer but it helps
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/gyp/wiki/GypUserDocumentation
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/gyp/wiki/GypLanguageSpecification
<asac> ok lost my changes ... synching chromium from svn
<fta> use my local branch feature
<fta> it will create and keep up to date for you the full svn tree
<asac> local branch?
<asac> better tell me now as the sync is already running ;)
<asac> shall i abort that?
<fta> LOCAL_BRANCH
<fta> my get-orig-source supports a LOCAL_BRANCH variable
<asac> yeah
<asac> i want to work on upstream sources for now though
<asac> LOCAL_BRANCH=../upstream/chromium-browser.svn
<fta> yep
<asac> i guess you dont have the .svn packed uploaded somewhere ;)?
<fta> no
<fta> want them?
<fta> i can do that easily
<asac> not today ... i think providing baselines would be nice ... but should be done upstream imo
<asac> didnt they put a "get started svn thing" somewhere?
<fta> http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/get-the-code
<fta> asac, i have a tar, want it?
<asac> what size?
<asac> is that with .svn files - like i want?
<fta> yes, my full upstream branch
<asac> not sure ... this checkout is running for quite some time already
<asac> cant be that much longer ;)
<fta> fta@cube:/data/bot/upstream/chromium-browser.svn $ du -sm .
<fta> 3119    .
<asac> ok i am at 3.1G
<asac> so it should really be ending soon ;)
<asac> 3.1G	.
<asac> asac@tinya:/tmp/chromium-browser-2.0.178.0~svn20090429r14851$
<asac> hmm. odd that you had 31119
<asac> err 3119
<asac> good ... it finished ;)
<asac> fta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Build doesnt even say how to build the upstream way ;)
<fta> hm, right :)
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxBuildInstructions
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: ok updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Build
<asac> fta: so do you know how i can use a different directory for producing all the .o files and so on?
<asac> i dont really like to clutter the source tree with those things
<asac> similar to MOZ_OBJDIR=...
<fta> it's already in a subtree
<asac> ah yeh
<asac> se OBJ_DIR=$TOPSRCDIR/obj
<fta> sconsbuild
<fta> by default, all files end up in $(SRC_DIR)/sconsbuild/
<asac> hmm
<asac> wow
<asac> so this uses some magic to figure the CHROME dir?
<asac> i mean i checked out in /tmp
<asac> and moved to some other place
<asac> now it complains that it cannot find the /tmp page
<asac> path
<fta> sort of, it's ..(/..)*
<asac> huh?
<asac> fta: so where is that directory written?
<fta> $(SRC_DIR)/sconsbuild/
<fta> DEB_TAR_SRCDIR := src
<fta> SRC_DIR        := $(CURDIR)/build-tree/$(DEB_TAR_SRCDIR)
<asac> base/base.scons: '/tmp/chromium-browser-2.0.178.0~svn20090429r14851/src/base',
<asac> base/base.scons: '/tmp/chromium-browser-2.0.178.0~svn20090429r14851/src/base',
<asac> grr
<fta> ?
<asac> seems depot_tools sync does that
<asac> ok seems its generated from .gyp
<asac> any clue how i can recreate all .gyp stuff?
<fta> cd $(SRC_DIR) && python tools/gyp/gyp_dogfood build/all.gyp
<asac> fta: when is that run? in depot_tools really?
<fta> i use it in the configure rules
<fta> it must be used in src/
<asac> yeah
<asac> in src/ it worked
<asac> great
<asac> fta: but who did run that for me during sync?
<asac> any clue?
<fta> gclient
<asac> that shouldnt be run on a checkout, but during build
<asac> ok.
<fta> i don't use gclient by default in the package, it's doing too many things
<fta> i have USE_GCLIENT
<asac> yeah figured that
<asac> now its building ... which is a good feeling ;)
<asac> maybe we should fix gclient upstream to only do the minimal things needed ;)
<fta> it's a multi platform multi purpose script so good luck
<asac> fun
<asac> g++: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program cc1plus)
<asac> Please submit a full bug report.
<asac> See <file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-4.3/README.Bugs> for instructions.
<fta> gasp
<fta> not enough memory?
<asac> so do i need to re-gyp stuff after setting CXX=g++-3.2 ?
<asac> err g++-4.2 ;)
<fta> yes
<asac> so my mem is the problem or what
<asac> system hange
<asac> d
<asac> another attempt .... lets hope it doesnt hang up during lunch ;)
<asac> hmm ... now chromium built
<asac> maybe i ran 2.6.30 kernel?
<fta> funny, people still care about projects i created more than 10 years ago
<fta> https://rt.cpan.org/Public/Dist/Display.html?Name=PDF-Create
<asac> yeah thats freesoftware ;)
<fta> http://cpan.org/modules/by-authors/id/FTASSIN/
<fta> apparently, 1999 was my CPAN year
<mbana> hello
<mbana> i'm using a 64bit machine
<mbana> and i'm wondering if it's possible to get 32bit ver. of firefox on my machine
<asac> mbana: not from the archive. mozilla 32bit build will probably work
<asac> mbana: well, you could unpack the xulrunner .deb and the firefox .deb and then hope that ia32libs has everything needed
<mbana> what do you mean not from the archive?
<mbana> yeh the just binaries?
<asac> fta: so i changed something in third_party WebKit, but hammer app doesnt build this ... can i just do hammer WebKit ?
<asac> mbana: not by apt-get == from the archive
<mbana> so you want me to get the builds from mozilla?  i've been trying to avoid that because something is wrong with the font rendering --- it's terrible
<asac> mbana: i fail to see why font rendering would be different for our builds; you sure thats the case?
<mbana> no the mozilla ones are messed up
<mbana> if i download it directly from their site
<asac> ah yeah. they probably have an inferior in-source cairo
<asac> mbana: is there a libcairo* in it?
<asac> try to remove it ... not sure if that causes instability
<mbana> also, do you know if it'll use my .firefox or will it create a new one?
<asac> here aint no .firefox
<asac> just .mozilla/firefox
<asac> and yes, it will use that
<asac> fta: it doesnt build my WebCore changes ... tried hammer webcore ;)
<mbana> would this work.  remove firefox 3.5 and install the 32bit version of it somehow from one of the ubuntu's repo
<asac> no
<asac> do what i said above
<asac> try remove libcaio from upstream buld
<asac> build
<asac> we simply dont support 32-bit on amd64 for our packages
<mbana> can't linux run 32bit binaries?  i'm sure it can
<asac> doesnt really matter ;) ... ffox32 from packages is not supported. thats it.
<asac> could be done in future i guess
<asac> but not for the time being
<mbana> libcaio ... are you sure it's not freetype?
<asac> no libcairo
<asac> mbana: in the tree you unpack from upstream ... is there no libcairo* ?
<mbana> no
<mbana> it's in the main dir right?
<mbana> here's the frep
<mbana> grep
<mbana> http://pastebin.com/d41027c30
<asac> yeah. then keep using amd64 for now ;)
<asac> i think we will have more discussion about 32bit during UDS
<asac> but most likely outcome is ... who cares ... 64bit flash is coming soon and then there isnt much reason to use 32bit anyway
<mbana> can you just walk me through what would happen if i attempt to download the 32bit .deb?
<mbana> i use 64bit flash, it's the adobe plug-in that i need
<asac> just unpack stuff and create the proper gre.d file in /etc/gre.d
<asac> and then hope that ia32libs has enough
<mbana> seems like they (mozilla) hard compile somrthing
<asac> they link cairo statically most likely
<asac> bloody scons mess kills me
<asac> there is not even clean target ;)
<mbana> http://pastebin.com/d78129d9e
<mbana> would what would a good workaround for that
<mbana> i need to somehow force the install of branding
<asac> ffox is not th eonly package oyu need ... you need xulrunner-1.9 as well
<asac> once you have all deps just force install them
<asac> ensure there are not plugins installed, as those will not work of course
<asac> you have to install stuff by using dpkg -i ALLPACKAGES
<asac> in the same line
<asac> and probably also right order
<mbana> you're right
<mbana> this is a pain
<asac> its the wrong way as i said ... the idea is that you UNPACK the .debs
<asac> and put them to some place
<asac> and add the gre.d file like i said above
<asac> otherwise you will bust all the rdepends that need xulrunner
<mbana> $ firefox-3.5
<mbana> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b4pre and 1.9.1b4pre.
<mbana> thanks
<mbana> can't be asked
<mbana> good evening
<asac> mbana: thats the gre.d
<asac> revert everything ... unpack all .debs you want to some directory using dpkg -x
<asac> then put the etc/gre.d file to /etc/gre.d and fix the path in there
<micahg1> asac: wasn't that the same problem I had when I installed your original 3.5b4 pkg?
<asac> micahg: same symptoms, but not same problem
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<micahg> asac: regarding someone having a problem with swfdec on a site, should I suggest trying the ADobe Flash plugin or rather submit problems to swfdec?
<asac> micahg: depends on how recent swfdev version is
<micahg> latest AFAIK
<asac> if its jaunty he probably should complain to swfdec folks
<asac> micahg: of course only if tits a swfdec problem
<micahg> but don't they say it's only compatible with like Flash 8?
<asac> if swfdec doesnt work at all, e.g. its not even detected as a plugin, then it might be packaging/usersetup problem
<micahg> nah, it's one site
<micahg> here
<micahg> bug 375788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375788 in firefox-3.0 "firefox very slow" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375788
<asac> swfdec is known to be inherently slow
<asac> so thats a known bug
<asac> you can just close it as invalid ... or move to swfdec
<micahg> well, it seemed that a new profile helped
<micahg> but flash is still flaky
<micahg> so, can I comment to try Adobe flash and move to swfdec?
<asac> micahg: if the user prefers free flash he can use gnash
<asac> i don tlike to recommend adobe flash
<asac> you can of course tell them that the option exists
<asac> but mozilla-plugin-gnash is the gnash package
<micahg> but I thought that the free flash version still don't support the latest features that some sites ues
<asac> and perf is much better for that
<asac> you can switch back and forth using the plugin switcher in tools -> Manage content-addons
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: that might be true. if user complains about missing features you can tell them that we have adobe flash available, but usually its ok to have some sites not working if user wants free (and secure) flash
<asac> micahg: think about it like firefox when IE dominated the market ... lots of sites didnt work, but it often wasnt even ffox fault
<micahg> asac: I'm not aware of a plugin switcher
<asac> best advice is: if a site doesnt work, complain to the site runner so they ask their flash designers to test it on gnash ;)
<asac> micahg: if ubufox is installed and you have flash on the site there is a Tools -> manage content-plugins menu
<asac> thats the plugin switcher
<micahg> true, but this time, it's OS Flash not supportting newer features, not sites following incorrect standards
<micahg> ah
<asac> if you have multiple installed you get multiple options there
<micahg> that's why
<asac> also you can directly search for more plugins from there
<micahg> I'm running Shiretoko and cant' see the ubufox goodies :)
<asac> try it
<asac> yeah
<asac> i should get to that soon
 * e-jat otw testing 3.5
<micahg> ok
<micahg> how did I do?
<micahg> bug 375788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375788 in firefox-3.0 "firefox very slow" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375788
<asac> micahg: yeah. point is that that menu entry is only avaialble if you are on a website that has flash ... but thats just a nit
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<asac> actually i will change that behaviour
<micahg> ok
<asac> the idea is to always allo to manage content plugins ... and only allow users to hit a checkbox: "only show used content types"
<micahg> ah
<micahg> that's a nice feature
<micahg> asac: when I find bugs upsteam,  do I need to add an ubuntu list to the cc's or should I just watch it myself?
<micahg> there's something in the docs about ubuntu.distro or something
<asac> micahg: yeah. unfortunately we never implemented that approach
<asac> so for now just watch them yourself (if you want) ... more importantly tell ubuntu reporters that they can follow progress there
<micahg> ok, well I'm happy to watch and update the  LP bug if any developments happen
<micahg> done and done
<asac> micahg: you need to add the bugzilla bug as an upstream task
<micahg> done
<micahg> :)
<asac> in that way the bug will automatically be updated if upstream changes state to fix released or something
<asac> good
<micahg> yes, but sometimes workarounds are posted without a status change
<micahg> so I can update the LP bug with the workaround
<asac> right
<micahg> so our user can benefit
<asac> if you can deal with the load thats definitly a perfect way to do it
<micahg> well, we'll see how bad it gets
<micahg> I got 20 e-mails this morning after shutting down abotu 8 hours before
<micahg> if I don't let things pile up,  I should be ok
<micahg> but I might want to add some canned responses
<micahg> somewhere
 * asac sighs at doing a full rebuild after changing just one webkit file in chromium tree
<asac> micahg: there are multiple ways of doing things automated
<micahg> yeah, after I have triaging down, I might try my hand at packaging
<asac> i have some scripts that do some common tasks
<asac> might need improvement/update here and there
<asac> let me check
<asac> micahg: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/moztools/
<asac> i think deny-bug should be called "invalid-crash" ;)
<asac> so that and try-extdisable are probably useful
<asac> the re-report with bug menu could be improved to use apport-collect or something
<asac> but most likely we can continue to use that for bugs the user didnt submit through apport
<asac> but only if we think we want extension summary et al
<asac> note that you need to create a cookies.txt from the firefox cookies database
<asac> and remember to replace "Alexander" with your name ;)
<asac> for the cookies.txt creation look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~kees/scripts/
<asac> there is a cookie-* script that does that
<asac> bdmurray: hey can we talk here about the launchpad searches?
<asac> bdmurray: another question, what are todays entry challenges for bugcontrol membership?
<bdmurray> asac: I've a meeting in 10 minutes so briefly
<asac> is bugcontrol the group for triaging crashes at all?
<asac> bdmurray: yeah thats fine. i just wonder if we really want to enable triager searchplugins by default in ubuntu
<bdmurray> yes, bug control has the ability to view private crash reports
<bdmurray> asac: the search plugin isn't so much for triagers as for being able to get to http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/package/+bugs
<bdmurray> There is no easy way to navigate to that and it'll make it easier for people to find bug reports about a particular package
<asac> bdmurray: do you know if there is a "find package" wizard or something in some apport UI tool
<bdmurray> asac: There is not one that I know of
<asac> bdmurray: so micahg is doing great bug work on firefox for a while now ... i think it would be worthwhile if he could also help cleaning up crashes; what would be next steps for him to become bugcontrol member?
<asac> bdmurray: so we already have a Help -> Report a Problem ... menu entry that currently opens the bug reporting page for firefox
<bdmurray> asac: being familiar with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#head-f46ac7bd66be716a03d2d4fb0788725cc9cc7ba0 and your endorsement are sufficient
<micahg> asac: sorry was afk
<asac> bdmurray: thanks i will check the HowTo
<bdmurray> asac: right but it doesn't show you all the bugs already reported about firefox, which could reduce the quantity of duplicates being reported
<bdmurray> asac: The full documentation regarding joing bug control is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<asac> bdmurray: what i could envision would be to either extend apport to become more of a bug reporting frontend that also has a package find thing or something
<asac> and making the menu entry in firefox jus topen that
<asac> the other option would be to implement such a "find the package" wizard in firefox and make that accessible through that menu
<asac> but having that wizardry in apport would make that feature avaialble for other apps as well
<asac> so might be the preferred way of moving forward if we think that changing the semantic of that menu entry would good enough for that purpose
<micahg> so asac, should I petition for bug control?
<fta> back
<asac> heh.so the chromium file i changed to add deugging code for font wasnt even used ;)
<asac> lol
<fta> :)
<asac> so the font business is done by skia as it seems ;)
<asac> 8152 asac      20   0 1401m 1.4g  956 R   49 70.0   0:32.98 ld
<fta> skia is equiv to cairo
<fta> yep, at link time, it sucks 1G per cpu/core
<asac> the joys of static linking of cpp
<fta> asac, http://identi.ca/lubindamaim
<jcastro> hey did you guys try that gold thing to link it?
<fta> ?
<fta> gold thing?
<jcastro> http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/7b36bfa6a450b223#
<fta> never heard of that. i have enough ram apparently ;)
<BUGabundo> hi fellow ubunteros
<fta> bouhhhouhhh https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<BUGabundo> what's up ?
<fta> all red
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> just saw it
<fta> hm, chromium is red too
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> how to disconnect from an Automatic 3G connection?
<BUGabundo> is it possible?
<BUGabundo> or is it a bug?
<BUGabundo> to have the disconnect, or to not allow it to happen!
<BUGabundo> also the Assistant runs on every boot.... shouldn't, if the connection is already established
<BUGabundo> will file bugs on those 2 questions, but wanted to get them by you 1st
<asac> BUGabundo: you cannot disconnect from a "connect automatically" setup 3g connection
<asac> BUGabundo: assistant runs on every boot only if you have flagged it system connection
<asac> thats a known bug
<asac> dont use system connection for 3g ... which doesnt make much sense anyway imo
<BUGabundo> sure does
<BUGabundo> no need to click on NM
<BUGabundo> it just auto connects after boot
<BUGabundo> really nice
<BUGabundo> just having the disconect there feels bad
<asac> then you probably dont need to disconnect ;)
<BUGabundo> since I can't use it
<asac> right
<asac> thats a cosmetic bug
<BUGabundo> and some times I want to unpplug the dongle
<BUGabundo> I have to turn NM off
<asac> otoh, it oculd be interpreted as "dont reconnect until next time i reboot or connect manuyll"
<asac> BUGabundo: you can just unplug it
<asac> thats ok
<asac> no need to disconnect first
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> I was afraid to damaged anything, any app, configuration, or network countless time slots
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> bbl. dinner
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: new bug: with updates, I'm being asked to install/upgrade flashplugin
<BUGabundo> but I don't have it... I manually instal the 64bits from adobe site
<BUGabundo> why is it being upgrade?
<fta> ? which updates?
<BUGabundo> todays?
<BUGabundo> on karmic
<BUGabundo> its asking me for the tar location
<BUGabundo> I don't want it to download it for me.... so I don't wast 3G trafic
<BUGabundo> but Cancel, I think, will also terminate all updates
<BUGabundo> Setting up flashplugin-installer (10.0.22.87ubuntu2) ...
<BUGabundo> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-installer (--configure):
<BUGabundo>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<fta> apt-cache rdepends flashplugin-installer
<BUGabundo> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> should it ??
<BUGabundo> I don't think so
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache rdepends flashplugin-installer | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/171891/
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 10.0.22.87ubuntu2
<micahg> BUGabundo: yes, that's the easy way for people to install flash and other restricted format
<BUGabundo> micahg: but I'm on 64bits
<micahg> so?
<BUGabundo> I removed flash version from archive
<BUGabundo> I don't want it in!
<BUGabundo> its the 1st time I get asked this
<micahg> well, then maybe you shouldn't install the extras package
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> I guess
<BUGabundo> its been there since hardy devel cycle
<BUGabundo> lol
<micahg> the whole point of the extras package is for the people who can't be bothered with figuring out what they need
<micahg> AFAIK
<BUGabundo> fta: did FF stop supporting svgs ?
<fta> i hope not
<BUGabundo> its not opening for me
<BUGabundo> let me upload a few
<fta> wtm
<fta> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c7/SVG.svg
<BUGabundo> fta http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/BluBUG-karmic-20090510-1.svg
<fta> We can't find the page you're looking for.
<BUGabundo> yeah me too
<fta> doesn't look like a svg problem to me, more a hosting problem
<BUGabundo> ok its wokrking
<BUGabundo> yep my thoughs too
<BUGabundo> guess I need to email my host admin
<nhandler> Jazzva: If you are around, I think I have a working firefox-greasemonkey upgrade: lp:~nhandler/firefox-extensions/firefox-greasemonkey.ubuntu
<fta> dtchen, looks like mplayer is fine with ao=pulse (and p-a with ffmpeg as resampler). no more unexpected pauses like with ao=alsa. using the last kernel from karmic
<mbana> has anyone got these index corrupt errors before?
<dtchen> fta: ok, thanks.
<dtchen> fta: i'm working with the upstream speex developer on several bugs (those glitches, cpu utilisation, etc.), so karmic's pulseaudio should be much better
<BUGabundo> yay
<fta> dtchen, a much better pa would be sure nice to have :)
<dtchen> yes, and someone working on it full time, too
<fta> dtchen, are you working for canonical?
<dtchen> no
<fta> oh
<fta> ok
<fta> so you're not full time on ubuntu then
<dtchen> i have never been full time on Ubuntu
<mbana> asac: hi and thanks for helping earlier today.  how much work is needed now that i'm this far
<BUGabundo> dtchen: the level of your work for Audio has always impressed me! so thanks!
<dtchen> no need to thank me.
<BUGabundo> dtchen: no, I really do!
<BUGabundo> if not for you and the rest of audio team, and upstream of course, linux audio would not be as good as it is
<asac> mbana: not sure ;) ... how far did you get in the end?
<mbana> i had to use windows (for VS stuff) so i didn't do anything
<fta> http://glitchtown.com/comics/2009-03-20.png  :)
<asac> 00:26 < mbana> asac: hi and thanks for helping earlier today.  how much work is needed now that i'm this far
<asac> mbana: so do what i said (e.g. unpacking packages and adding gre.d entry manually etc)
<mbana> is there much left after that
<asac> if you do everything i said it will work
<asac> well could be that you dont have ia32libs
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-14
<mbana> well i've got ia32 but what's this gre.d?   i don't know to configure that
<mbana> there's already a file named 1.9.1b4pre.system.conf
<mbana> $ firefox-3.5
<mbana> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b4pre and 1.9.1b4pre.
<mbana> the message is not that helpful
<fta> your firefox version doesn't match the xulrunner version
<fta> are they both b4pre ?
<mbana> $ ls *xul*
<mbana> xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<mbana> xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_i386.deb
<mbana> xulrunner-1.9.1-gnome-support_1.9.1~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<mbana> xulrunner-1.9-dev_1.9.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_i386.deb
<mbana> xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support_1.9.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_i386.deb
<mbana> shall i install all of those?
<mbana> i've looked at the gre.d files and they seem almost identical expect for the x86_64 part
<mbana> can anyone confirm please
<fta> is your firefox 3.5 also ~b4~hg20090330r24021* ?
<mbana> yes, i've installed firefox-3.5_3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<mbana> i'm just worried if i should install xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_i386.deb or not, as it's already installed
<BUGabundo> night
<nhandler> Night BUGabundo
<fta> i'm not multitasking well at 2am :P
<nhandler> Then go to bed fta ;)
<fta> jcastro, we don't have binutils-gold, not even in karmic. it's in debian experiental.
<jcastro> fta: ah
<fta> jcastro, just discussed with the chromium guys, they would like to have it
<jcastro> oh cool
<jcastro> are you planning to put it in universe?
<mbana> any thoughts before i head of to bed
<fta> jcastro, it's part of binutils so i figure it's a matter of letting it enter the repo. maybe i'm wrong
<jcastro> fta: so is it like, binutils-gold or something?
 * jcastro makes a mental note to ask someone at UDS
<fta> http://packages.debian.org/experimental/binutils-gold
<fta> looking at our source package
<jcastro> fta: I noticed the chrome part of chromium matches my gtk color thing now
<fta> Package: binutils-gold
<fta> Architecture: amd64 i386 lpia powerpc sparc
<jcastro> instead of being blue
<fta> it's a mistake, because of transparency
<jcastro> ah
<fta> should be fixed with the next successful build
<jcastro> it's coming along pretty nicely
<fta> our package looks ok. maybe ask the archive admins why binutils-gold is not in, maybe it's blacklisted or just needs to be manually added
<fta> brb
<asac> fta: yeah huge build numbers
<asac> asked cjwatson if he does a full archive rebuild on ppas or something ;)
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20090513
<asac> oh so they just show up there
<asac> crazy stuff ;)
<fta> no idea why he wants to do that
<asac> well. they do that regularly
<asac> to discover packages that now fail to biuld et al
<asac> its just that previously you didnt see that i think
<fta> we already have that http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/karmic_probs.html
<asac> fta: thats the result of those rebuilds i think
<asac> fta: thats installability ... not build failures
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26725584/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-lpia.firefox-3.5_3.5~b5~hg20090514r25181%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> pooff
<asac> yeah gnomefreak had that today as well
<asac> transitional issue most likely
<fta> i guess i can fall back to gcc 4.3 for now
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<fta> lo
<BUGabundo> fla hi
<BUGabundo> fta I mean
<BUGabundo> eheh
<fta> at last
<BUGabundo> fta: ping
<fta> openoffice.org-l10n is finally ok
<BUGabundo> fta: what can you tell me about chromium vs google chrome
<fta> google chrome is chromium + some non-free stuff from google
<BUGabundo> and what is the chromium project?
<BUGabundo> is it mantained/founded by Google?
<fta> where?
<fta> on lp?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> on google code
<BUGabundo> or where it is hosted
<fta> it's where open development happens
<BUGabundo> is it mantained/founded by Google?
<fta> well, yes
<BUGabundo> oh so its not Community?
<fta> it is
<fta> someone has to host it
<BUGabundo> now you got me lost....
<BUGabundo> so is it mantained by both google devs and community members?
<BUGabundo> like yourself ?
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> ah great
<BUGabundo> mundano: are we clear now?
<fta> http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved
<mundano> yes
<BUGabundo> thanks fta
 * KaptenRodSkagg_ is away: Jag är upptagen
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-15
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping.
<BUGabundo> dtchen: will you return to #ubuntu+1 any time soon ?
<BUGabundo> or you are just too busy?
<nhandler> asac: I got a branch up for lp:~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/firefox-greasemonkey.ubuntu and set it as 'Abandoned'. They do not have bzr whiteboards anymore, so I can't easily leave a note on the branch saying that it has moved to lp:~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/greasemonkey.ubuntu
<asac> ok. thats ok i guess
<fta> asac, i think i will tweak chromium to use gcc 4.3 on karmic, there are too many issues with 4.4
<asac> fta: hmm. you mean compile errors or segfaults?
<fta> both
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=9104
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=9932
<asac> i think its ok to tweak it and wait for upstream fix
<nhandler> Did something happen to chatzilla?
<fta> asac, i discussed with the fedora guy and some v8 devs, they have no real clue about what's going on.
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/172684/ ?
<fta> (hardy doesn't have 4.3)
<nhandler> Jazzva: ping
<Jazzva> nhandler: pong
<nhandler> Jazzva: In the mood to look at lp:~nhandler/firefox-extensions/foxyproxy.ubuntu ?
<Jazzva> nhandler: I'll give it a quick look... tired and soon going to sleep
<nhandler> Thanks a lot
<Jazzva> np
<Jazzva> nhandler: huh... we'll have to rebrand it. I missed this piece of information... http://paste.ubuntu.com/172693/
<Jazzva> nhandler: at least that's what ".... are proprietary work and are neither open-source nor free" sounds like to me.
<nhandler> Jazzva: How do we go about replacing the logo in the actual extension?
<Jazzva> nhandler: I suppose we replace the icon in chrome... and then there are styles, which I'm unsure about. there is one CSS file in chrome/skin.
<Jazzva> But I see loss of functionality in removing it. I'll mail the developers tomorrow and see what they exactly meant. That's a shame :(.
<Jazzva> nhandler: If I understand correctly, that means it's not for universe, but multiverse.
<nhandler> Not really. We still can't use the icons and name and all of that stuff
<Jazzva> nhandler: they didn't mention anything on redistribution of artwork and icons. It sounds like it's implied, but it might be redistributable. I might be wrong, too :). Anyway, I'll mail them and see what they meant. Maybe they reconsider the license? (but I doubt that)
<Jazzva> s/artwork and icons/artwork, icons and the rest/
<nhandler> Jazzva: You are right. It might be able to go in Multiverse.
<Jazzva> nhandler: though I hope they will reconsider their decision (which slipped by me in the past)
<nhandler> It must have also slipped by the Archive Admins ;)
<Jazzva> nhandler: it's a long chain :)
<Jazzva> nhandler: it's good that we noticed now. I'll e-mail them tomorrow. The rest of the packaging looks good. I'm off to sleep
<Jazzva> good night :)
<nhandler> Night Jazzva
<fta> wtf? Estimated repository size: 20.3 GiB (100.00%) of 20.0 GiB
<gnomefreak> i need some ideas on apps to burn dvds. I have tried gnomebacker braseo and neither one will burn it
<asac> brasero is nice for me
<asac> ;)
<asac> gnomereak isnt even here ;)
<fta> ;)
<micahg1> asac: you have time for a couple ff bugs?
<stefanlsd> I am installing an extension system-wide in /usr/share/gears.  It seems like new profile's get the extension no problem, existing ones dont. Does anyone have any ideas?
<BUGabundo> ola peeps
<fta> plop
<BUGabundo> nope... peeps, really
<asac> peep ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Jazzva> nhandler: http://foxyproxy.mozdev.org/drupal/content/foxyproxy-license
<Jazzva> nhandler: now we can just wait...
<fta> asac, what is "gcc-4.3 | gcc" supposed to do if gcc(-4.4) is already installed?
<fta> hmm, i guess i should have used "gcc-4.3 | gcc-4.2" instead
<BUGabundo> fta: AFAIK nothing! it keeps what you have
<fta> yep, i figured that out
<fta> apparently, upstream is watching me, they just moved the gcc 4.4 bug from P2 to P0 :)
<BUGabundo> fta: you go girl...
<BUGabundo> ^w dude
<fta> google is watching me, oh my!
<fta> :)
<mbana> asac: you said there were plans to allow a 32bit ver. on a 64bit machine ...
<micahg> what should the status of wishlist requests in the firefox package (not 3.0 or 3.5)
<asac> fta: yeah ... just depend on the gccs you want to use ... the default will be installed anyway
<asac> micahg: if wishlist bugs are filed against firefox and they still exist in firefox-3.5, reassign to that package
<asac> or add firefox-3.5 and set firefox task to wontfix
<fta> asac, done that already
<fta> asac, umd is still red on karmic :p
<fta> d'oh! http://code.google.com/p/chromiumembedded/
<BUGabundo> fta: at least chromium is buildign
<fta> BUGabundo, eH?
<BUGabundo> I just got an update for it
<fta> karmic?
<fta> just amd64, the other ones failed
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/qrome/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-16
<fta> dtchen, i can no longer play openarena more than 2 minutes with sound. it becomes silent and forces me to kill it as it refuses to exit (and sucks all the cpu) :(
<dtchen> more details, please.
<dtchen> i think i'm going to walk around at uds with a "no, i require more details to triage your bug" tee
<dtchen> ;)
<BUGabundo> dtchen: eheh
<fta> well, what do you want to know? openarena looses sound during the game, on exit, it doesn't exit but jumps to 100% cpu. that's with plain karmic
 * Nafallo read that as "plastic karmic"
<Nafallo> o_O
<dtchen> fta: i need to know what audio hardware you're using.
<BUGabundo> time to run alsa.sh or ubuntu-bug alsa-base fta
<dtchen> also, since i've never used openarena (i guess that's my clue to go read the fine source), i need to know what backend it's using
<Nafallo> dtchen: it's only 300MB binaries... :-)
<Nafallo> dtchen: have fun! ;-)
<dtchen> i also need to know any differences in config between stock karmic and what you're using in terms of conffiles for the entire audio stack
<fta> it's a quake like game using sdl
<dtchen> namely: linux, alsa-lib, alsa-plugins, pulseaudio
<fta> 2.6.30-5-generic
<fta> pulseaudio 1:0.9.15-1ubuntu3
<fta> not sure about alsa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173306/
<fta> dtchen, ^^
<dtchen> fta: really, i need /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<dtchen> and ~/.pulse/*.conf
<dtchen> (normally i'd ask for http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh to be executed, but BUGabundo already asked above)
<dtchen> i just want to add that Realtek is a PITA. That is all.
<dtchen> fta: just leave a url for me; i'll check it this weekend. things to try: disable resampling in ~/.pulse/daemon.conf, then killall pulseaudio and allow it to respawn automatically
<fta> seems it's either mplayer or openarena, can't seems to have good sound for both :p
<fta> dtchen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/173321/
<dtchen> yep, just as i thought. realtek.
<dtchen> lennart says that openarena must be requesting extremely low latencies, which pa is happy to honour and thus pegs the cpu.
<fta> yeahh! "Estimated repository size: 23.0 GiB (100.00%) of 20.0 GiB"
<dtchen> sigh, i may as well blog about this mess.
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: want to make an extra 1000US$ ? http://blog.dreamhost.com/2009/05/13/broken-browsers-part-one/
<fta> not the 1st time i read something about the back button
<fta> i'm not interested ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo1> I give up.. time for bed.
<stefanlsd> Hey guys. I got a google gears deb i've made that installs the extension to /usr/share/gears (similair to ubufox). I don't get gears in my existing firefox profile though, only in new ones... anyone have any ideas?
<stefanlsd> asac: i've put gears into revu!  -  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gears
<LaPingvino> hi
<LaPingvino> asac, ping
 * LaPingvino sees silence here...
<LaPingvino> anybody?
<stefanlsd> im around kinda
<LaPingvino> ah
<LaPingvino> asac = gone?
<LaPingvino> he told me to nudge him about updating the firefox language packages...
<LaPingvino> if he's not here it doesn't have much sence of course
<stefanlsd> i guess he's not around
<LaPingvino> yeah, well okay :)
<LaPingvino> ping asac
<LaPingvino> again
<fta> LaPingvino, he's not there. and btw, he hates contentless pings ;)
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> asac: is this one yours or kernel? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/377270
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377270 in linux "Call Trace: <IRQ> [<ffffffff8025086b>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0xcb/0x120" [Undecided,New]
<LaPingvino> fta: ah okay :)
 * BUGabundo fta makes a joke with pings and LaPingvino nick. everyone laugh 
 * LaPingvino laughs... forced...
<BUGabundo> ahahh
<asac> BUGabundo1: ?
<BUGabundo1> asac: ?
<BUGabundo1> ohh the bug
<BUGabundo1> eheh
 * BUGabundo1 is slow
<asac> BUGabundo1: oh. just saw the ping
<Nafallo> asac: ASAC
<asac> not the real content
<asac> Nafallo: howdy?
<BUGabundo1> ASAC = As Soon As Critical
<Nafallo> asac: hi :-)
<BUGabundo1> always make me laught!!!
<asac> BUGabundo1: thats kernel ;)
<asac> lol
<BUGabundo1> ok asac. I though so
<BUGabundo1> that's why I reported is as linux
<asac> yeah. its a trace in the kernel
<asac> well done
<BUGabundo1> _sometimes_ I learn...
<asac> BUGabundo1: you could add driver to summary
<asac> tbug title i mean
<Nafallo> asac: left yet?
<asac> Nafallo: no my time starts on wed ... so tue
<Nafallo> asac: your time whatnow?!
<asac> Nafallo: allhands ;)
<asac> LaPingvino: hi. whats up?
<Nafallo> asac: sure. except there was something Tuesday evening :-)
<asac> hmm. right
<asac> but then there is always somthing in the evening ;)
 * Nafallo shrugs
<Nafallo> will be my first one :-P
<asac> hehe
<Nafallo> asac: if I ask you about my bag, can you please answer rsync?
<Nafallo> asac: and yeah, it's not supposed to make sense right now :-)
<asac> absolutely ;)
 * BUGabundo1 gets ready to read all about rsync jokes on planet.u.c
<LaPingvino> hi asac, how about the language packaging stuff
<LaPingvino> and I understand the nicknameproblem now... irc.ubuntu.com is just freenode, so I was colliding with my own presence out here...
<asac> LaPingvino: heh. yeah. its a redirect
<LaPingvino> going to get a drink... brb
<LaPingvino> ah nice... :P
<asac> LaPingvino: what in particular is your question wrt language packaging stuff - sorry if i forgot
<LaPingvino> it was about the esperanto language pack not being present there... and that firefox language packs are still at 7 while the release used is at 10
<LaPingvino> so you told me to nudge you about it
<asac> LaPingvino: ;) ... thanks
<LaPingvino> remember?
<asac> yeah
<asac> i remember ;)
<LaPingvino> nice
<LaPingvino> then I had an 1 added to my name
<LaPingvino> for that redirect issue I was not aware of
<asac> yeah. sorry. i will remember you nick name better at some point ;)
<LaPingvino> never mind :)
 * BUGabundo1 wonders how much asac remembers about BUGabundo
<asac> quite a lot ;)
<LaPingvino> I could name myself "ThatWeirdEsperantoSpeakingGuy..." ;)
<asac> constant present pays off
<LaPingvino> hehe :P
<BUGabundo1> asac: constant nagging pays even more
<BUGabundo1> eheh
 * Nafallo wonders how much asac remembers about that guy Nafallo ;-)
<BUGabundo1> ahah
<BUGabundo1> all this strain on asac memory will endup on stupid bugs from now on
<Nafallo> he was actually quite drunk when we had our night together...
<BUGabundo1> ahahahahahahahaha
<Nafallo> (and yes, I'm lieing ;-))
<fta> Rejected:
<fta> PPA exceeded its size limit (21554.00 of 20480.00 MiB).
<fta> grr
<BUGabundo1> ROFL
<Nafallo> haha
<fta> Rejected:
<fta> Unable to find chromium-browser_2.0.181.0~svn20090516r16237.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<fta> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<fta> PPA exceeded its size limit (21224.00 of 20480.00 MiB).
<fta> blablabla
<fta> i'm sick of this
<BUGabundo1> get another PPA
<BUGabundo1> lolol
<BUGabundo1> I must be the person I know that manages more PPAs
<fta> eh?
<Nafallo> fta: you have a chance to join the club in #lugradio now ;-)
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> I fail
<Nafallo> #launchpad
<fta> ?
<fta> oh
<Nafallo> :-)
<fta> oh my! https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> i'd better frag some aliens, it's better for my brain ;)
<Nafallo> ehrm. is that full?
<BUGabundo1> hey reed
<BUGabundo1> glad im not a bull
<BUGabundo1> other wise I would be hitting the screen now
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> its ALL RED
<asac> fta: yeah ... go fragging ;)
<fta> pulseaudio dies when i frag too much, alsa is too jerky to let me frag enough :P
<BUGabundo1> fta: cron it to be killed every 15 min
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<nhandler> I was looking at updating mozilla-stumbleupon. However, it ftbfs. It has http://paste.ubuntu.com/173835/ in debian/rules, and uncommenting that allows it to build. Could someone help me understand what exactly chrome/stumbleupon.jar file is being used for and if it is needed?
<gnomefreak> this is new and weird
<BUGabundo> hey gnomefreak. welcome back
<BUGabundo> where have you bean?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks
<BUGabundo> what happened to your cloak jonh?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: taking care of things for my surgery
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: im on icechat and i havent figured it out yet
<BUGabundo> surgery?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: cateract surgery
<BUGabundo> what's wrong with you ?
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> aren't you young to have that?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundogoing on 33
<BUGabundo> as I said... to young
<BUGabundo> is it that advanced?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yep i am but after talking with one of my doctors i found out diabetes makes you age faster (sometimes) that explqains going bald at 15 and growing a full brreard at ~13
<BUGabundo> you are filled of probs...
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: in nov 2007 my7 eyes were fine. about 3 weeks ago i had a eye exam and now i have really bad cateracts
<BUGabundo> damn
<BUGabundo> I had laser lasik to stop using glasses and now 2 y latter I may need glasses again :(
<gnomefreak> there now my cloak should be up
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: welcome back
<nhandler> gnomefreak: Yep, you have the cloak now
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> pidgin exec fail
<BUGabundo> running on gdb now
<gnomefreak> i cant op up :(
<BUGabundo> so expect me to disapera again
<BUGabundo> why do crashes only happens when we are not logging?
<gnomefreak> i dont know enough about pidgin
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I'm a member now!
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: congrates
<BUGabundo> thanks for your support, for my application
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: np
<gnomefreak> ill be back i need to get some work done
<BUGabundo> dinner
<BUGabundo> bbl
<BUGabundo> back
<fta> hmm, i like the Samsung ML-1630W
<BUGabundo> link ?
<BUGabundo> I need to get a PIM
<BUGabundo> eitehr android g2
<BUGabundo> or the new samsung coming late this year
<fta> http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/detail/detail.do?group=printersmultifunction&type=printersmultifunction&subtype=monochromelaserprinters&model_cd=ML-1630W/XAA
<BUGabundo> ahh it's a printer
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<BUGabundo> I was talking about PIMs
<BUGabundo> or MIDs
<fta> lol, i'm looking for a scanner, eventually printer
<fta> this one is ethernet and wifi
<BUGabundo> uau
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-17
<BUGabundo> fta_: but it is fun isn't it?
<fta_> ?
<Nafallo> aaaw
<Nafallo> I didn't get to pull the tail :-/
<BUGabundo> fta: the OOo splash bug
<fta> i guess it's a picture
<micahg> does anyone know the upstream bugs channel for mozilla?
<micahg> we're under 600 new bugs!
<sebner> asac: ping, why does the app font of ff3.5 is so ugly?
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> oh damn ignore that
<gnomefreak> gfaim (recipes app) is only in french :(  is it really that hard to add other langs.
<fta> gfaim is french = "j'ai faim" so i'm not surprised ;)
<fta> i don't complain where 99.9% of apps are in english only ;)
<gnomefreak> fta: thats a good point :) i liked anymeal but that was in my kde days
<gnomefreak> honestly i think packaging an app to use maybe top ten langs. or for any/all langs. would be best way to go but im guessing that is not possible all the time
<gnomefreak> system default would be great way to do it
<gnomefreak> ok be back soonish
<asac> sebner: not sure ... mybe you are using msttcorefonts?
<asac> those are usually ugly
<sebner> asac: nah, not installed. and if they were installed also firefox3.0 should look ugly what's not the case
<fta> nope, ff3.5+ has an improved font rendering system
<sebner> fta: improved? ahahaha *lol*
<fta> wfm
<sebner> fta: asac : compare http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotstartseitevon.png and http://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotwfmwikipediat.png
<gnomefreak> anyone one know how much 2000 euros is in #s?
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: google
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: yeah i know i was hoping someone knew but i will google in a little while
<Nafallo> not even sure what #s means so...
<fta> pounds?
<fta> 2000 Euros = 1 777.45531 British pounds
<fta> (google)
<fta> 2000 Euros = 2 694.8 US$
<gnomefreak> opps it should have been $s
<gnomefreak> 2694.80 $ that is a nice laptop
<gnomefreak> asac: fta thanks for cleaning up mailing list junk
 * asac runs dist-upgrade to karmic on main desktop
<gnomefreak> asac: use the 2.6.28 kerrnel at least i have to or i wont get X to work also terminal wont stay open
<gnomefreak> and for some reason update-manager wont use -d but i wanted to talk to mvo about it but i havent run into him this past week
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: to get to KK ?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> worked for me, and a lot of other +1s
<gnomefreak> +1?
<BUGabundo> the only reason some ppl are still using .28 is for the wifi cards
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: #ubuntu+1 , as in Karmic testers
<gnomefreak> ah
<BUGabundo> heeh
<BUGabundo> humm alpha1 is a bit late to sed sources and distupgrade...
<BUGabundo> do you have any logs from $ do-release-upgrade on cli?
<BUGabundo> UM aint much verbose
<BUGabundo> but d-r-u -d is
<gnomefreak> havent looked yet
<BUGabundo> haven't seem mvo either
<BUGabundo> guess he has been busy
<BUGabundo> talk to you latter... need to fill up the company car gas tank..
<BUGabundo> be back in a while.... expecting long line of drivers at gas pump
<sebner> asac: karmic \o/ stable stable stable (ext4 also of course (also thanks to 30er kernel))
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: back
 * gnomefreak getting ready to leave :)
<BUGabundo> ehehehe
<gnomefreak> ok folder is 4.1 gigs after compressing it it is now 5.9 gigs  << what the fuck is that about
<gnomefreak> and im using tar.gz which should compress it not make it bigger
<BUGabundo> depends on what is inside
<BUGabundo> but very strange to grow so much
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: it should not bbe 1+ gigs bigger than folder
<BUGabundo> try to put a tar inside and compress it
<gnomefreak> no matter what it should be around the same size as folder
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: what do you mean put a tar inside?
<BUGabundo> exaclty
<BUGabundo> it shouldn't grow so much
<BUGabundo> even if the content aint going to compress
<BUGabundo> it should be close to the folder
<gnomefreak> right  maybe ill just burn the folder than
<gnomefreak> Tar archive (gzip-compressed) (application/x-compressed-tar)
<gnomefreak> 5.9 GB (6302618406 bytes)
<gnomefreak> folder (inode/directory)
<gnomefreak> 1,521 items, totalling 4.1 GB
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> what is the FS?
<gnomefreak> ext2
<gnomefreak> opps
<gnomefreak> ext3
<BUGabundo> very strange
<BUGabundo> either bug, or bad FS
<BUGabundo> I would do a fsck on it
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: im guessing bug in tar since everything else works ok
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: never ran one myself
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I run one at least every two weeks
<gnomefreak> what command?
<BUGabundo> I get a few crashes or power failures, forced powerdowns
<BUGabundo> better reboot and use the recovery console
<gnomefreak> im looking at the --help and it doesnt really give me much
<BUGabundo> it has an menu option for fsck
<BUGabundo> other then that
<BUGabundo> unmount the partition or remount as RO (for / )
<BUGabundo> and $ fsck.ext3 -fvD /dev/sdX
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I want help for fsck.ext3
<gnomefreak> maybe fsck -P /
<BUGabundo> where is a nice tip: man tune2fs
<BUGabundo> $ tune2fs -O large_file,dir_index,has_journal /dev/sdXx
<BUGabundo> it can be run one a mounted FS
<BUGabundo> it will make Nautilus very fast
<gnomefreak> ill have to look at it when i get home or tomorrow
 * asac reboots into karmic ;)
<Nafallo> bye asac
<BUGabundo> far well asac
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> he will be the only person to not make it
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<asac> works good. nice
<BUGabundo> 6 min reboot?
<BUGabundo> that's *slowwwwwww* asac
<asac> i did some basic testing ;)
<BUGabundo> and left us hanging ?
<BUGabundo> bad man
<asac> lol
<asac> didnt know that you would feel that much with me ;)
<asac> i guess desktop effects will never work with my card ;)
<asac> waiting for years ... no change
<micahg> If a flash problem is solved by a driver update, how should that be flagged?
<BUGabundo1> how can those be related?
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: depends on the symptom
<BUGabundo1> I don't see a relation without further info
<dtchen> micahg: right, need a bug report # at least
<micahg> bug 366937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366937 in firefox-3.0 "firefox segmentation fault in kde4.2 jaunty on maximizing flash video" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366937
<dtchen> it should be triaged to affect xserver-xorg-video-intel
<dtchen> it definitely is not a firefox* bug
<dtchen> (or a Flash bug for that matter)
<micahg> ok, so package changes and status changes?
<dtchen> yes, -> xserver-xorg-video-intel and -> triaged
<micahg> ok
<micahg> well I still can't set triage
<dtchen> i'll set it.
<micahg> so should I change package and someone else can set triage
<micahg> or someone else do both in one shot?
<dtchen> ^
<micahg> thanks
<dtchen> np
<micahg> asac was saying something about getting me bug control status
<BUGabundo1> micahg: I think you have to apply for it
<stefanlsd> asac: finally got google gears into REVU. would appreciate a look over if you have some time
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo1: still only 3.0x :|
<BUGabundo1> hey stefanlsd...u remmembered
<BUGabundo1> stefanlsd: using 3.6a1 here
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo1: yeah. upstream says it will work before new FF is released
<nhandler> I was looking at updating mozilla-stumbleupon. However, it ftbfs. It has http://paste.ubuntu.com/173835/ in debian/rules, and uncommenting that allows it to build. Could someone help me understand what exactly chrome/stumbleupon.jar file is being used for and if it is needed?
<fta> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-karmic-multiarch-support  :)
<BUGabundo1> hehe
<micahg> can someone check bug 297837 on x86?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297837 in firefox-3.0 "bad gopher support of abstracts with case sensitive file names" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297837
<micahg> what to do with bug 297837
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297837 in firefox-3.0 "bad gopher support of abstracts with case sensitive file names" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297837
<micahg> upstream says gopher support is being removed
<BUGabundo1> without further reading, WontFix?
<micahg> well
<micahg> it seems to actually be a debate upstream
<micahg> I was hoping someone authoratative can jump in
<fta> lol, gopher. the last time i used it was.. what.. 1994?
<micahg> fta: apparently, it's making a comeback
<micahg> do you know anything about it being removed
<micahg> if it's authoratative or not
<micahg> and if we should just mark the bug won't fix
<fta> no idea
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I guess I'll jsut monitor the upstream status
<fta> for me, gopher is long dead. the web killed it in the mid-90s
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<fta> dtchen, the sound in sauerbraten is very good and stable, i don't get why it's so bad in openarena
<BUGabundo1> 'cause it uses alsa ?
<fta> both are
<fta> Estimated repository size: 25.6 GiB (100.00%) of 20.0 GiB
<fta> wtf
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<fta> oh, now i understand, one full build of chromium is worth 8.1GB (3 arches x 4 dists)
<fta> so if there are more than 2 builds in the PPA, it's full
<fta> bad
<gnomefreak> ok i have a few minutes to find out why compressing a file makes it >1 gig more than file size
<micahg> what format?
<micahg> gnomefreak:
<micahg> ^^
<gnomefreak> tar.gz
<micahg> you're compressing the tarball?
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: I'm out of ideas
<gnomefreak> file size is 4.1gig tart.gz is 5.9gig
<BUGabundo1> try to make a new from dd /dev/zero
<micahg> what's the original format?
<gnomefreak> tar.gz even
<gnomefreak> micahg: a normal file
<micahg> define normal?
<gnomefreak> s/file/folder
<micahg> graphic, movie, text?
<BUGabundo1> eheh what's normal?
 * BUGabundo1 there is no normal. the _normality_ is the anormal
<gnomefreak> micahg: everything some music some text some pics. its a back up folder
<micahg> ah, so depending on the algorithm, you might get a higher size from pictures
<micahg> you can try bzip2
<micahg> tar -cjvf
<gnomefreak> regaurdless of folder a tar should never be bigger in size than folder at least not over a gig
<micahg> not true
<micahg> it's not the tar
<micahg> it's the gxz
<gnomefreak> micahg: the normal doics will compress regaurdless of music or pics
<gnomefreak> nothing should get bigger
<fta> gnomefreak, just make sure you're not tarring the tar itself ;)
<micahg> graphics will get bigger with gz sometimes
<gnomefreak> fta: im not i made sure of that :)
<BUGabundo1> micahg: by a Giga?
<gnomefreak> micahg: not close to a gig
<micahg> if there are enough
<fta> gnomefreak, pastebin what you did
<gnomefreak> micahg: i didnt add any pics from last backup nor music and it was 4.4 gig tar.gz i replaced some of my . dirs
<gnomefreak> fta: how? i tared it up earlier
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-17
<BUGabundo_remote> no Pony just Tuna. morning!
<micahg> asac: ping
<BUGabundo_remote> morning micahg
<BUGabundo_remote> how did uds go?
<micahg> hi BUGabundo_remote
<micahg> it was great
<BUGabundo_remote> it was your 1st?
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: in person
<BUGabundo_remote> http://p.bugabundo.net/steve-jobs-vs-bill-gates
<micahg> heh
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg
<chrisccoulson> how was your flight back home?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hi, do you want to schedule a meeting for Friday morning?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it was ok
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that should be fine
<micahg> chrisccoulson: how was yours?
<chrisccoulson> my flight was easy, it only took 1 hour ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, mine was 8.5 hrs
<chrisccoulson> i was back in birmingham by 1105 on saturday morning
<micahg> heh, got back around 1300 yesterday
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I updated the mozilla discussion blueprint so you can see what I've been thinking about, feel free to add to the list of potential work items if you have more ideas
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we can discuss priorities/timing
<chrisccoulson>  thanks, i will have a look at that in a bit
<micahg> at least I had something to do on the plane :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, 8.5 hours is a long time with nothing to do ;)
<micahg> well, 2 specs kept me busy for about 2 hrs
<chrisccoulson> i really need to update to maverick at some point today
<chrisccoulson> that should be fun
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll wait till beta again, I need a stable system to do my work on ;)
<micahg> asac: ping re mozilla seed :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: june 1 looks like the new release date for 3.6.4/3.5.10, so next week, I'll be trying to finish the rdepends in hardy
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i need to get back on to that this week as well really
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, maybe we can divide what's remaining tomorrow, I won't be able to start on my part till next week though, as this is catch up week for me everywhere
<ddecator> btw, if there is anything you guys want me to do, just let me know. i still have a lot to learn, but i'm willing to do what i can
<micahg> ddecator: k, thanks
<micahg> ddecator: I'm going to try to test songbird Thursday night so we can get that going again
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good. i'll pull the latest build before then and make sure it still builds ok
<fta> asac, debian 580784 :)
<ubottu> Debian bug 580784 in chromium-browser "chromium-browser: copyright file says it is DEP-5, but is not." [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/580784
<micahg> ddecator: I could use help with merges in july
<micahg> fta: chromium can't be imported since it has Ubuntu revisions, it would have to be merged anyways
<micahg> bdrung: should I subscribe you to the mozilla team blueprint for goals for the cycle?
<bdrung> yes
<micahg> bdrung: feel free to add any more ideas at the end of the blueprint or take some of the work items at the bottom...chris and I still need to plan what will actually be on the agenda though
<fta> micahg, ready to take over umd?
<micahg> fta: I want to upgrade my server to Lucid first
<micahg> fta: next week ok?
<fta> ok
<micahg> fta: are you back now for a little while ( I just want to know if I need to worry about chromium ftbfs)
<DASPRiD> micahg, you need to worry in any case :)
<micahg> DASPRiD: I have plenty to worry about (like UMD FTBFS :) )
<DASPRiD> whatever that is
<DASPRiD> some sort of filesystem?
<DASPRiD> :)
<ddecator> micahg: sure thing
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-18
<eagles0513875> morning all :)
<ddecator> morning
<eagles0513875> ddecator: you using firefox by any chance
<ddecator> eagles0513875: yes i am
<eagles0513875> are you having issues with firefox and it not knowing how to handle downloaded files
<ddecator> ah, the "associated helper does not exist" or w/e thing?
<eagles0513875> ya and we have to manually choose the program
<ddecator> yah, that's a known bug, let me try to find it a sec
<eagles0513875> ddecator: no need im just curious as to whats being done to fix it
<ddecator> bug 239952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239952 in ubuntuforums.org "firefox - the associated helper application does not exist" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239952
<ddecator> waiting for upstream i believe
 * eagles0513875 wonders what they are waiting for
<ddecator> i think they're just busy focusing on Firefox 4
<eagles0513875> couldnt we fix it downstream then submit a patch for it upstream
<ddecator> potentially, but given that micah is already really busy, and the issue is easy enough to workaround, i don't think it's high on anybodys priority list atm
<eagles0513875> ddecator: if someone could mentor me im more then willing to give it a shot
<ddecator> i would hope that gets addressed by FF4 though
<ddecator> eagles0513875: heh, i'm not really the one to talk to about that. i'm just starting packaging of other things, i'm not familiar enough with patching firefox. you can try asking on here during the busy hours to see what others say
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> also i need to get into packaging as well
<ddecator> i appreciate the enthusiasm though :)
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> no problem
<eagles0513875> i have always had a passion for computers
<ddecator> i think most of us have :)
<eagles0513875> first day of summer and i dunno what i wanna work on
<eagles0513875> lol
<ddecator> well there's plenty, haha. is packaging something you're interested in learning?
<eagles0513875> hava a java project need to learn c++ as well as objective C and create a database
<eagles0513875> ddecator: anythign linux i am more then willing to learn
<ddecator> that's what we like to hear :)
<eagles0513875> ddecator: ill be honest with you
<eagles0513875> if i wasnt a gamer i could live without windows
<eagles0513875> but i cant for somethings
<ddecator> cross your fingers for steam then, haha
<ddecator> well i take it you're more interested in development work than documents?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> as of this last yr my programming lecturer has really made me fall in love with programming
<eagles0513875> ddecator: im in kubuntu-offtopic if you wanna hop in there so we dont derail the topic of this channel
<ddecator> true, want to just do a pm?
<eagles0513875> we could as well
<eagles0513875> ddecator: back
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm an ant,you're a bee
<eagles0513875> morning ot you 2
<ddecator> BUGabundo_remote: the two of us, we are three
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<asac> fta: yeah ;) ... let them fix the script for us :-P
<eagles0513875> hey asac how come we dont fix the issue where when you download something firefox doesnt know how to handle it and then send the patch for it upstream
<asac> eagles0513875: go ahead. you have my blessing to do that
<eagles0513875> hehe
<Lantizia> Does anyone know where I can find a repository (or the .deb files) for a 64-bit build of Thunderbird 3?  (and no I don't mean Shredder, something with the Thunderbird name/logo please) ?
<Lantizia> Kind of like the firefox-stable ppa
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: like your boss ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we're just discussing in #ubuntu-desktop right now about fitting chromium on the CD
<chrisccoulson> we might need some packaging changes to xulrunner to make that happen
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ugh, I already added it to the list though :)
<chrisccoulson> that's ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: xulrunner-nox should help
<chrisccoulson> the only thing that will need xulrunner on UNE is couchdb, and that only uses spidermonkey
<chrisccoulson> so, ideally we would only have spidermonkey on UNE
<chrisccoulson> currently chromium takes up the space of firefox + xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> so we need to drop as much of both as possible from the CD to make it all fit ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't think we'll package spidermonkey separate though
<chrisccoulson> it might be the only way of getting it to fit ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, if chromium is the default, why do we need firefox on the CD?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - firefox won't be on the CD, but xulrunner still will be (because of couchdb)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, so I want to make a version of xulrunner w/out X deps
<chrisccoulson> do you have an idea of how big that would be?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, not at the moment
<fta> fyi, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=44377
<BUGabundo_remote> let me see
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=44358
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm 'fighting' them on that bug
<BUGabundo_remote> already open two new ones, and they keep saying that there are diff bugs :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll try to have TB3.0.5 ready by EOD
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, does it crash in single process mode?
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: how do I force it ?
<BUGabundo_remote> 'eti
<BUGabundo_remote> f
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxDebugging
<BUGabundo_remote> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo_remote> can anyone ping robbie on that typo?
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: what typo?
<BUGabundo_remote> micahg: the dates on the bottom
<BUGabundo_remote> 29 before 26
<BUGabundo_remote> I would edit it my self, but it asks NOT to edit it
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: heh, that should be 19th :)
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: I'll try to ping him later
<BUGabundo_remote> ok
<BUGabundo_remote> and that is 12.04???
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> or 11.04?
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: 12.04 (P release)
<BUGabundo_remote> already?
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: well, it was part of a proposal at UDS, did you read the ubuntu-devel post?
<jcastro> asac: can you fill evan in on the packaging decision on bug #582262
<BUGabundo_remote> I haven't read much mail, latelly
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - what questions does evan have?
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: I don't recall if he was around wrt. the debian packaging
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: just explaining what our plan is to do with the packaging wrt. debian should do the trick
<asac> jcastro: not exactly sure what that means
<asac> jcastro: evan understands that system libs is a pain atm ...
<jcastro> asac: yeah I just don't think he was around when we decided "let's just blacklist it"
<jcastro> i don't think he knows the details of the changes in the packaging
<asac> hmm
<asac> well. i think he mostly cares for ubuntu :-P
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hi, can I email you my package set request email to review quick?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, it's on its way
<chrisccoulson> i've started work on the ff3.6.4 package for hardy now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, great, it should just build w/out the KDE stuff :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the difficult bit is making sure all combinations of upgrades work
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, yes
<chrisccoulson> i want to try and get this in to the PPA tomorrow anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: have a gutsy CD around? ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<micahg> dapper too :)
<chrisccoulson> we don't need to worry about gutsy anymore. i'm more concerned with hardy->hardy->karmic
<chrisccoulson> there's a lot of transitional package cruft in hardy
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I hope you mean hardy->hardy->lucid :)
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> yeah ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm going to push thunderbird-stable on Thursday night with a disclaimer that upgrades are untested
<micahg> and people should file bugs if there are issues
<chrisccoulson> so, the list of packages seems to look ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I'm more concerned with the text, asac signed off on the package list already
<chrisccoulson> ah
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I wanted to make sure that I don't sound like a lunatic :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the text looks ok, but i'd probably refer to the launchpad team name for which you're requesting permissions too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: fingers crossed :)
<micahg> asac: can you review this change to xulrunner-1.9.3.head quick: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/435637/
<DASPRiD> hm, my thunderbird seems broken, when i start it, it doesnt open the email tab anymore, nor can i open it
<DASPRiD> i get this error from the console: Fehler: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIJSON.decode]"  nsresult: "0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://messenger/content/folderPane.js :: ftv_load :: line 126"  data: no]
<micahg> DASPRiD: which version?
<DASPRiD> 3.0.4
<DASPRiD> it just happened today, but worked yesterday
<micahg> DASPRiD: new addon?
<DASPRiD> nope
<DASPRiD> nothing changed
<micahg> DASPRiD: I'm sorry, I don't have time to look right now, probably Thurs night/Fri morning, can you file a bug, maybe someone else can look at it
<DASPRiD> hm yeah… i'll try to reinstall thunderbird first
<micahg> DASPRiD: k
<DASPRiD> micahg, looks like the profile is somehow broken
<DASPRiD> micahg, folderTree.json seemed to be damaged to be exactly :)
<DASPRiD> even tho that file is surely not json
<micahg> DASPRiD: did reinstalling the thunderbird package help?
<DASPRiD> no
<micahg> DASPRiD: are you on lucid?
<DASPRiD> but removing the folderTree.json file
<DASPRiD> yes
<DASPRiD> altho now the accounts are not gruped anymore
<DASPRiD> is the folderTree.json ment to be binary?
<micahg> DASPRiD: where is this file?
<DASPRiD> ~/.thunderbird/<profile>/folderTree.json
<micahg> DASPRiD: ah, it's in the profile
<DASPRiD> oh wait
<DASPRiD> there seems to be something else wrong
<DASPRiD> i cannot open session.json, it gives me an input/output error
<DASPRiD> maybe ecryptfs is borked
<micahg> DASPRiD: yeah, seems to be a corrupt profile
<DASPRiD> indeed, eCryptfs is spitting lots of errors
<DASPRiD> heh and i can bet, why :/
<micahg> DASPRiD: ah
<DASPRiD> a kernel module freezed my kernel
<DASPRiD> probably ecryptfs was writing in that moment to the thunderbird profile
<DASPRiD> seems i have to restore the profile by hand now... and i should start making backups ;)
<asac> micahg: you dropped the IF_LOCKED branch ... is that expected?
<asac> hmm. upstream dropped that branch too
<micahg> asac: yeah, that's why I did it
<micahg> asac: they didn't want to store locked prefs in user prefs
<asac> would need to see more context. hard to say
<micahg> asac: http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/b723f72611ea
<asac> if thats the case it should work. just try if locking prefs still works etc
<micahg> asac: k, I guess I'll have to wait to push it until I can test tehn
<micahg> asac: or can I push and then test later this week?
<asac> micahg: yeah. we should also think about upstreaming it
<asac> after testing
<asac> not sure why it didnt land yet. but on trunk it should be ok. we want lockPrefs everywhere imo
<micahg> asac: k, I can follow up on your bug over the weekend, but I just wanted to get the dailies going again
<asac> on my bug? whats that?
<micahg> mozilla 467738
<asac> sure go ahead with fixing dailies, but we should get this up asap ... avoids more work in future
<asac> mozilla bug 467738
<asac> ubottu is gone
<micahg> yeah, I'll go find jdps
<micahg> jpds
<micahg> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=467738
<asac> cool
<micahg> asac: ^^
<asac> k
<asac> now i see
<micahg> asac: during June and July I want to try to upstream all patches we have for all the xul based apps
<asac> heh. thats a great goal ;) ... lets hope we get half of them up at least ;)
<micahg> asac: now that I have to do the merges on teh rdepends, I'm going to try to reduce the workload ;)
<micahg> and we're still carrying a lot of patches on the mozilla apps as well
<micahg> asac: should I subscribe you to the team blueprint?
<fta> bug 582308
<fta> asac, jcastro: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/582308  :(
<micahg> fta: bot is AWOL
<jcastro> fta: we already blacklisted it
<micahg> fta: I'll respond if you want
<fta> i can do it but i feel like i will start a flame war, so i'd better avoid
<micahg> fta: k, so should I?
<fta> micahg, yes please
<fta> micahg, in a nutshell, most of the debian changes are unwanted, and also, i totally hate it when they steal my commits without giving credits.
<fta> period
<micahg> fta: that's basically what I said
<micahg> fta: and the debian guy just complained about changes not being merged in :-/
<fta> yeah, guess why i didn't do it ;)
<micahg> heh
<fta> also, the "now that debian has finally packaged it" part is making me mad
<fta> grrrr
 * fta takes a deep breath
<micahg> fta: well, from the outside, that's how it looks unfortunately
<micahg> only the people in here know what's really going on
<jcastro> fta: don't panic!
<fta> jcastro, i don't panic, i feel robbed
<jcastro> well, let the guy go do his own thing *shrug*
<micahg> BUGabundo: PReleaseSchedule fixed
<BUGabundo> coolio
<micahg> http://allievi.sssup.it/techblog/?p=260
<fta> jdstrand, here?
<jdstrand> fta: yeah
<fta> jdstrand, just checked --enable-udd-profiles for you
<fta> jdstrand, it triggers ShowSelectProfileDialog() which in case of linux (the gtk port) triggers NOTIMPLEMENTED() :(
<jdstrand> fta: hehe
<jdstrand> fta: thanks for looking into it :) I'll add that to my blog
<fta> chrome/browser/views/dialog_stubs_gtk.cc
<fta> it hasn't change since http://codereview.chromium.org/254007 landed
<fta> jdstrand, ^^ also, about the undocumented/unsupported --flags, there are a lot of them.. see http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/common/chrome_switches.cc
<jdstrand> fta: cool. I've made note of that
<fta> jdstrand, also, i might steal your idea and add that to the launcher ;)
<fta> (if i can't convince upstream to do it natively)
<jdstrand> fta: go for it! :)
<fta> jdstrand, just wondering about zenity on [xkl]ubuntu...
<fta> it seems to drag only gtk but i don't understand the conflicts/replaces libgtkada2-bin
<fta> also, when i use --user-data-dir, i also use --disk-cache-dir, though i'm not sure it's needed
<jdstrand> fta: the cache dir gets put in --user-data-dir
<jdstrand> $ pwd
<jdstrand> /home/jamie/.config/chromium/Work/Default/Cache
<jdstrand> fta: ^ at least with what is in lucid
<fta> ok, good
<jdstrand> fta: though, Default is still .config/chrmium/Default and .cache/chromium/Cache
<jdstrand> fta: ie, when I don't specify --user-data-dir
<fta> BUGabundo_FlashF, you're on maverick right?
<BUGabundo_FlashF> yep
<BUGabundo_Naruto> fta: what was that about ?
<fta> BUGabundo_Naruto, just to know if it's in a sane enough state to upgrade
<micahg> chrisccoulson: looks like I won't get to TB3.0.5 until Thurs night, if you need to upload to PPA sooner, please close bug 571296 as fixed upstream in the changelog
<BUGabundo_Naruto> LOL
<BUGabundo_Naruto> you been here for how long?
<BUGabundo_Naruto> asking if pre-alphas is "sane" LOLOL
 * micahg kicks ubot4
 * BUGabundo_Naruto kicks too
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, no worries
<ddecator> micahg: btw, on the topic of apport hooks (kinda), would it be good to have apport ask people whether or not they're intending to report a firefox bug or not?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, is Fri Morning still a good time to meet?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, that should be fine
<micahg> ddecator: on my list already :)
<micahg> ddecator: I'll update the blueprint and push up a spec to the wiki sometime soon
<ddecator> micahg: want me to give it a try this week? i know you already have a LOT going on, haha
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I found out today I have a meeting at 14:00 UTC, so is 10:00 UTC too early?
<micahg> ddecator: not yet, there's a lot to do for it though
<ddecator> micahg: k
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think 10:00UTC is ok (that's 11am for me)
<chrisccoulson> ooh, my laptop is starting to burn my legs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, 5AM here :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's early
<chrisccoulson> i'm never awake at 5am ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any other time won't work unfortunately on Friday
<chrisccoulson> well, unless i haven't gone to bed
<chrisccoulson> thats the only time i'm ever awake at 5am ;0
<fta> BUGabundo_Naruto, no, not safe in that way, i don't care. just if it's upgradable as in no apt deps breakage
<fta> BUGabundo_Naruto, watching naruto?
<fta> i stopped long ago
<BUGabundo_Naruto> fta: I am
<BUGabundo_Naruto> or better.. was
<BUGabundo_SGU> fta: there are some dep breakings
<BUGabundo_SGU> but nothing to much
<BUGabundo_SGU> let me check
<fta> i stopped ~ shippuuden 35
<BUGabundo_SGU> I was lasting the previous to tonites
<BUGabundo_SGU> The following packages have been kept back:
<BUGabundo_SGU>   libgnomeprintui2.2-common python-hachoir-metadata{a} python-twisted-conch{a}
<fta> i'll wait then, no hurry
<fta> SGU, i'm on sync
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-19
<BUGabundo> nite
<BUGabundo_remote> oink oink, BACON!
<ddecator> now i'm hungry...
<fta> jdstrand, do you know who is handling pam_cap/libcap2? /wrt bug 582769
<jdstrand> fta: re libcap2> I do not. sorry. kees did the last merge-- he is likely a good start
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: asac_: rt @googleos: WebM, the Open Source Version of VP8 http://www.webmproject.org/
<BUGabundo_remote> rt @jneves: RT @paulrouget: You can find VP8 Firefox builds here: http://nightly.mozilla.org/webm/
<cwillu_at_work> when firefox opens a file, I get the download notification bubble like 5-6 times.  Known issue?
<DASPRiD> yay for webm :)
<DASPRiD> which firefox version will include support for that? a >3.6.4 version or 4.0?
<ddecator> probably not until 4.0
<DASPRiD> ddecator, the nightly already has it if i'm not mistaken, right?
<fta> BUGabundo_Chuck, libvpx has already been packaged
<BUGabundo_Chuck> oky
<BUGabundo_Chuck> cool
<BUGabundo_Chuck> so we will get it in dailies?
<fta> i'm trying to backport it
<BUGabundo_Chuck> thanks
<BUGabundo_Chuck> for letting me know
<fta> well, in chromium, it's still incomplete, some parts still need to land
<fta> damn
<fta> libvpx_0.9.0-2~ucd1~jaunty.dsc: format '3.0 (quilt)' is not permitted in jaunty.
<BUGabundo_Chuck> :\
<BUGabundo_Chuck> but is it in maverick?
<BUGabundo_Chuck> you don't even have a ppa for maverick, do we?
<fta> so either i stop supporting jaunty & hardy, or i have to heavily tweak / redo that package
<fta> we do
<BUGabundo_Chuck> ohh then I need to update my sources-list
<fta> BUGabundo_Chuck, are you watching one piece?
<BUGabundo_Chuck> ?
<fta> May 11 00:22:38 <fta>   the dailies will build for maverick starting from now
<fta> May 11 00:23:09 <BUGabundo>     YAY
<BUGabundo_Chuck> lol
<BUGabundo_Chuck> I have the worse memory
<DASPRiD> what's libvpx?
<DASPRiD> ah i c
<DASPRiD> as long as we get a backport in lucid, i'm happy
<ddecator> DASPRiD: i guess so, according to the articles i've been reading
<ddecator> but idk if it will be backported to 3.6.4 or not (i doubt it will be since it's not a security issue)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-20
<LLStarks> has webm been merged into 3.7 or is http://nightly.mozilla.org/webm/ only?
<LLStarks> *is it
<ddecator> it sounded like they added it to the nightly build, but it hasn't reached us yet
<ddecator> hm, and i can't access their hg site so i can't check the changelog on there...
<ddecator> oh, i guess the webm builds are separate atm (http://nightly.mozilla.org/)
<BUGabundo_remote> epikay hey
<chrisccoulson> asac - do you remember micahg saying last week that he wasn't going to be available for some days this week?
<chrisccoulson> i think he did tell me, but i don't remember which days he said he would be away
<asac> chrisccoulson: hmmmmmm ... good question
<asac> i vaguely remembered something, but wasnt really a big deal. maybe it was from now till end of week?
<asac> ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm hoping it was just yesterday ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> you miss him already ? eheh
<chrisccoulson> i could do with discussing blueprints with him really so we can get the work items sorted out
<chrisccoulson> we have a work item meeting later on today
<fta> libvpx and all its backports is in the chromium ppa, if you need it for mozilla, feel free to reuse/copy
<fta> -is+are
<chrisccoulson> fta - awesome :)
<fta> slomo packaged it, i just did the backports
<BUGabundo_remote> AWESOME
<fta> btw, ff 3.6 and 3.7 are red in the ppa, someone needs to fix them ;)
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, a lib alone is not that interesting, other bits are needed
<fta> let's see if i have everything now
<BUGabundo_remote> let me know when the bot builds one
<BUGabundo_remote> and ill upgrade
<BUGabundo_remote> and test it in some site with proper suporte
<BUGabundo_remote> greee
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: if I commit social murder, the blood is on your hands
<BUGabundo_remote> yours and chromium
<BUGabundo_remote> last week, restarting chromium, would kill my debian X
<BUGabundo_remote> today, closing a chromium Tab is killuing my remote NX to home :(
<fta> where are the videos of the google i/o talks? i just see the old ones and the keynote
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, btw, no need to paste my stuff to the chromium channel, they already knew it since yesterday
<BUGabundo_remote> eeheh
<BUGabundo_remote> [10246.078495] chromium-browse[18742]: segfault at 2f ip 0000000000de1d38 sp 00007fffcc8b17d0 error 4 in chromium-browser[400000+2753000]
<BUGabundo_remote> [10254.129664] chromium-browse[18840]: segfault at 2f ip 0000000000de1d38 sp 00007fffcc8b1a00 error 4 in chromium-browser[400000+2753000]
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: are you using the debian chromium package on debian?
<asac> if so ... dont bother to complain here ;
<asac> )
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: there's a debian package now?
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm using ubuntu ones
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: i think its in experimental and probably chrashy
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: you use the lucid ubuntu ones or dailies?
<fta> lol
<fta> grrr. that thing doesn't even build, tons of typos
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, just patched chromium-codecs-ffmpeg so that it uses the new libvpx
<fta> let's see if it builds now :P
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, \o/
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<BUGabundo_remote> good work
<BUGabundo_remote> The following packages will be upgraded:  chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra-dbg libbonobo2-0 libbonobo2 common libffi5 libgnomecanvas2-0 libgnomecanvas2-common libgtksourceview2.0-0   libgtksourceview2.0-common libtotem-plparser17
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: no chromium it self? just codecs?
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, chromium already had enough bits at 4am, most of the work needed was in the codecs
<BUGabundo_remote> okay
<BUGabundo_remote> its testing time
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: should I be able to maximize/fullscreen ?
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, no, fullscreen is not yet supported in html5 (afaik)
<fta> at least not in chrom*
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=16735
<jervin> What's the status of firefox 3.5+ firefox-bin getting stuck when you close it down and sitting there consuming processor until killed?
<fta> BUGabundo, so many redents with "!" :(
<BUGabundo> shame !!
<BUGabundo> who is doing it ?
<BUGabundo> we can ask group admins to block them
<BUGabundo> I don't see that...
<BUGabundo> which group is it?
<DASPRiD> i bet it's the exlamation group
<fta> BUGabundo, read the answers i got this afternoon
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> fta: its not the redents to groups that bother you, but redents to *you* LOL
<BUGabundo> just notices from me, you have like 12
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> BUGabundo, well, it's going to !ubuntu too, no?
<BUGabundo> yes
<fta> BUGabundo, i've stopped using gwibber a while ago
<BUGabundo> but many of those aren't even *in* ubuntu group
<BUGabundo> so it won't be published
<fta> too slow, and since the tray is gone, i totally forgot about it
<BUGabundo> I _think_ StatusNet code does some magic
<BUGabundo> and prevents dupes in a certain time period
<fta> i need a visible hint that it's running
<BUGabundo> I open it from gnome do or the notifcation indicator
<BUGabundo> like I do for pidgin
<BUGabundo> http://identi.ca/group/ubuntu?page=2
<BUGabundo> its like your notice and 3 redents
<BUGabundo> not that much , I would say
<fta> it's still 4 times the same thing, well, n-m
<fta> BUGabundo, http://code.google.com/p/youtube-html5-chrome/wiki/UpstreamBugs
<BUGabundo> there's a project just for that? eheh
<fta> BUGabundo, well, the bugs are relevant to <video>
<BUGabundo> I saw itr
<fta> hm, some are fixed already
<fta> BUGabundo, so, is WebM working for you?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> 100% okay on all vids I tested
<BUGabundo> it eats a lot of GPU
<BUGabundo> some scenes are not as smooth as expected
<BUGabundo> but that could be due to encoding
<fta> hm, some snaps today, it's been a while
<BUGabundo_NCIS> yep
<BUGabundo_NCIS> getting a bunch here too
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/436965/
<BUGabundo_NCIS> for me the worse part is when it blows X
<BUGabundo_NCIS> I'm always amazed by an app criples an all OS
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-21
<fta> *sigh* i trashed my session while debugging and now the snaps are gone
<BUGabundo_NCIS> eheh
<BUGabundo_NCIS> the perfect solution: start fresh, or else...
<BUGabundo_NCIS> nite
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2010/05/google-offers-web-designers-hosted-open-source-web-fonts.ars
<fta> so much for the mysterious new ubuntu font. google did it 1st ;)
<BUGabundo_gouki> llo
<micahg> ddecator: did you have a chance to check songbird to see if it still builds?
<ddecator> micahg: built for me either last night or the night before just fine :)
<micahg> ddecator: k, I'll check the merge sat night and if there are no issues, push it up to PPA
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good. let me know if there are any issues or if i need to fix anything
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm back, might not make 11:00 UTC though...
<ddecator> micahg: btw, i pushed the latest branch from when i built to my lp account, but the only thing that has changed since i requested the last merge was updates from upstream, nothing i had to change, so i didn't know if you wanted me to bother with another merge request
<micahg> ddecator: nah, that's ok as long as nothing was rebased
<ddecator> micahg: alright, that's what i thought
<BUGabundo_remote> Welcome to Ibiza Summer Time!
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: you are on ibiza?
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: I wish :)
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: still at work.. but ill be taking a week vacation to Algarve next month, if you want to meet up
<asac> good. otherwise i would have been unhappy about you having holidays ;)
<asac> heh
<asac> unfortunately i wont have time till august from what i see
<BUGabundo_remote> shame
<asac> always travelling and wrestling ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> as long as you are happy, hacking and drunk
<BUGabundo_remote> erk, that didn't came out right ;P
<asac> hehe
<asac> no its fine.
<cyrus82> Hi. Is anybody working on #507089 (thunderbird segfault with ldap auth in nsswicht)?
<fta> asac, why is the n-m ppa stuck?
<fta> should i stop the bot?
<fta> last update was 3 months ago
<asac> fta: cyphermox has to open the changelog up again
<asac> nt sure why that hadent happened
<asac> i thought he did
<asac> i will try to remember to ask him when he comes back
<fta> ok
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/23335/Patent_Troll_Larry_Horn_of_MPEG-LA_Assembling_VP8_Patent_Pool
<fta> asac, (another chromium beta incoming)
<fta> amazon.de seems to snap quite a lot :(
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, do you know where all the videos of the google io sessions are? i just see the intro and old stuff
<BUGabundo_remote> I saw a link for it today
<BUGabundo_remote> but don't have it on hand
<BUGabundo_remote> the wave intro should have all the links
<fta> i read some minutes in wave but no video :(
<BUGabundo_remote> if I see it again, ill ping you
<BUGabundo_remote> really busy today
<BUGabundo_remote> 150 hosts to _fix_ dns
<BUGabundo_remote> but I've seen more ppl complain that not all videos had been published
<fta> oh, in the wave modal box, i see a broken puzzle piece, maybe that's why
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, grrr "We will not be streaming Google I/O live via the Internet. However, we will be recording most sessions and making them available on http://code.google.com/io and on YouTube after the event. Please check back after June 1st to view the recorded sessions or follow us on @googleio where we will announce when recordings are available."
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> there you go
<micahg> _Tsk_: so, I think I might have an idea about the 64 bit crash for TB, I think it just started me as well, I'm retracing a coredump locally for it
<_Tsk_> cool !
<micahg> _Tsk_: I'm wondering if it's the xulrunner-1.9.1 + cairo 1.8.10 issue
<_Tsk_> micahg: so it would be specific to the linux distri build right ?
<micahg> _Tsk_: yes
<micahg> _Tsk_: looks like it's something different
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i noticed that seahorse in hardy builds a plugin for epiphany
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what to do with that, as that plugin won't work in the webkit world
<micahg> chrisccoulson: SRU it away?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that might be the only option
<chrisccoulson> what does asac think?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<asac> my brain is empty ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: drop that plugin ... e.g. ship an empty package
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, that's easy enough
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<asac> unless seahorse plugin now exists for webkit
<asac> could be that it exists
<asac> or maybe its built-in now
<chrisccoulson> i don't think so. i think the plugin has gone away
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, one thing I forgot to mention in our chat is about pushed beta full releases to the devel release as well
<micahg> *pushing
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, you mean like pushing build4 now to maverick?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can take care of that if you want once I have upload rights
<chrisccoulson> that makes sense. i need to do an upload to maverick this weekend to disable CSD anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it gives us added beta/pre release testing
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, there will be a BUILD5 soon
<ccheney> micahg, ping
<micahg> ccheney: pong
<ccheney> micahg, the dictionary symlink cleaning done by debian i believe will only be the removal of the '-' symlinks, the backwards compat will still be around, but we probably need to change the internal symlink of firefox/thunderbird/etc to use /usr/share/hunspell
<micahg> ccheney: k, that's no problem
<ccheney> micahg, i talked to rene and he is not planning on dropping the /usr/share/myspell dir until after the debian release since they are too close now
<ccheney> micahg, so the symlinks in it for the '_' dicts will still be around until after debian releases
<micahg> ccheney: as long as we're sure that all the languages are in the hunspell dir, we can switch the symlink for Maverick at any time
<ccheney> micahg, they should be afaict but double checking probably wouldn't hurt
<micahg> ccheney: I have a work item for the beta release to check that out
<ccheney> micahg, i checked them before lucid release and they looked ok, but another set of eyes wouldn't hurt
<ccheney> micahg, well actually there were a few bugs in lucid but i fixed all the ones i found :-)
<ccheney> micahg, ok, wasn't sure if the item about symlinks encompassed that too
<micahg> ccheney: k, I'll ping you if I have any questions later with that
<ccheney> micahg, ok
<micahg> ccheney: well, the item really should be to make sure that the mozilla apps no longer have dupes :)
<ccheney> yea, no dupes will be good too :)
<fta> asac, jcastro, jdstrand: I'm preparing yet another version of chromium for maverick, that will be the 3rd update that lucid missed. users keep asking me why the upgrades stopped, should i tell them to use a PPA instead?
<jcastro> fta: yeah
<jcastro> fta: asac had a plan for it but I totally forgot
<jcastro> micahg: do you remember?
<jcastro> did we write it down?
<fta> jcastro, he said the security team was supposed to do it
<fta> that has yet to happen
<chrisccoulson> right, that's something i'll probably be involved with
<asac> the plan is to just do it
<asac> i dont know who is doing it though
<micahg> jcastro: yeah, the security team was supposed to do it :)
<jcastro> now would be a good time to figure it out!
<fta> should i just push and wait?
<fta> or will it be rejected?
<asac> fta: push and wait? try to get the process actively started .folks will not find what to push etc.
<asac> fta: jdstarnd or chrisccoulson should push that to the security ppa
<asac> jdstrand: ^^
<asac> fta: you cant push anyway. but having a branch they can use and clear instructions how to upload might help. ask chrisccoulson to help you getting it up
<asac> he knows how to upload security fixes
<asac> remember to document the security issues fixed
<asac> otherwise its hard to push out
<asac> if you dont know what was fixed, then pretend that you know and just document whatever was fixed on stable in between
<fta> what about the exception thingy for browsers?
<asac> once we have stable we will push everything
<asac> fta: not needed. it will just happen
<asac> fta: there was never an exception to push stuff without security issues ;) ... the idea was to make clear that we will hav eto push securtity with other stuff together
<asac> but thats understood. tech board said, its not a tech board issue, so its security team decision how to do that
<asac> talk to rickspencer3
<asac> he will help you
<asac> he wants to push chromium to main ;)
<fta> the thing is, each time i'm late for an update, i loose users in favor of chrome
<asac> right. so it needs to be sorted
<asac> but its not a big deal imo atm
<asac> you will gain all default netbook installs ;)
<asac> thats the big cake ... ;)
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/popcon-20100521.png
<fta> asac, ^^
<jdstrand> fta, asac, chrisccoulson, micahg: what did I miss? a chromium update?
<jdstrand> I was not told I needed to push anything
<micahg> jdstrand: well, now it's number 3 that Lucid didn't get
<jdstrand> it is in universe, so it isn't on our team
<jdstrand> if a community person or someone else wants it updated, I can sponsor it
<micahg> fta: ^^^
<jdstrand> I have not been approached to do that
<jdstrand> I figured it would be dealt with in the same way that seamonkey is-- ie, it is built in a ppa somewhere, gets testing, then I am asked to push through -security
<micahg> jdstrand: well, we were talking about that a few minutes ago, would you prefer that to just sponsoring?
<jdstrand> micahg: if it is a debdiff, I can spnsor. if it is a full release like ff and seamonkey, it should really have a team/person maintaining it like we have for mozilla
<jdstrand> micahg: and a process in place to test it
<jdstrand> let me put it this way
<jdstrand> I don't get paid to test seamonkey updates, so the mozilla team/community needs to do all the work on that, and then ask me to push it into -security
<jdstrand> at that point I just do that-- I don't test it cause the mozilla team/community already did it
<jdstrand> we need the same thing to happen with chromium
<micahg> jdstrand: k, should we use the mozilla-security PPA for that or something else?
<fta> jdstrand, what i send to the repos already lives in a ppa beforehand
<jdstrand> micahg: I don't care-- ubumtu-mozilla-security is nice cause it is already there and non-virtual so I can do a direct pocket copy
<jdstrand> fta: what kind of ppa is it? virtual or native?
<fta> jdstrand, atm, it's the chromium beta ppa. but i advise to take either what i send to maverick, or the last tag in the bzr branch
<jdstrand> fta: so that is a virtual ppa
<fta> i don't have native ppa unfortunately
<fta> maverick is native :)
<jdstrand> fta: that will have to be rebuilt in -security ppa or corrdinated with the mozillateam ppa
<fta> jdstrand, can't you take it from maverick/universe?
<jdstrand> I can't pocket copy it, no
<fta> oh
<fta> *sigh*
<micahg> fta: does the target for maverick just need to change?
<fta> micahg, yes, that and the version number
<jdstrand> it needs to be built with the same toolchain and libraries for which it is going to land
<micahg> fta: can you prepare the bzr branch for Lucid and then tell chrisccoulson what to do to generate the upload so he can push to mozilla-security PPA?
<fta> (feels weird to use a mozilla-* location)
<fta> but well..
<micahg> fta: I think we're all intertwined anyways ;)
<jdstrand> fta: the alternative is to create source packages for each release you want to provide them for, then someone from the ubuntu-security team can upload them to ubuntu-security-proposed
<jdstrand> fta: and then ultimately get them into -proposed
<jdstrand> fta: that would be a way to use the existing infrastructure and get people to try out the builds before pushing them to -security
<jdstrand> fta: basically, the process is not defined for chromium, and it needs to be (until it ends up in main, at which point chrisccoulson/micahg or someone will likely start working on it)
<jdstrand> fta: fyi, if going the ubuntu-security-proposed route: if you want that done early next week, I will be gone. you can ask mdeslaur or kees to do that for you
<fta> jdstrand, not sure where i should stop then. it's easy to see which version is in maverick/universe, then lucid needs the same thing. the tarball is in maverick, the packaging is in bzr with a tag
<jdstrand> fta: we need full source packages for each release you want uploaded
<jdstrand> fta: ie, we need to upload it to build it from source
<fta> sure, but it's a simple merge, i don't see the difficulty here
<fta> or i'm missing something
<fta> it could also be dget from maverick, update d/changelog, new source package, push
<fta> there are plenty of options
<micahg> fta: don't you want to maintain a .lucid branch in bzr?
<jdstrand> fta: I don't have anything to upload on your behalf, ie to 'sponsor'. how the security team normally works with security updates for community supported packages is that the debdiff is provided for an existing package *or* the community person supplies signed and 'tested on that release' source packages
<fta> micahg, i initially wanted to do that, but since i can't upload
<jdstrand> fta: chromium needs a process for building and testing. aiui, you are asking me to just do it all. I don't have the resources to do that
<fta> why isn't it like the NEW queue??
<fta> jdstrand, the process is already there
<jdstrand> the process for the devel release is, but not -security
<jdstrand> which is why we are talking about it now
<micahg> fta: it seems like either we have to push to a native PPA or you or someone else needs to provide signed source builds
<fta> but the package is exactly the same, it's flexible enough to be built from +1 down to hardy
<jdstrand> fta: perhaps it would be easier to say that this is very similar to an SRU where you want to do a microrelease bump
<jdstrand> fta: sure, I could pull the branch and do all the version changes, etc, etc. but then the build is not tested
<jdstrand> the build 'on that release of Ubuntu'
<jdstrand> fta: would you ask ubuntu-sru to create the source packages for you and upload them on your behalf?
<fta> it has already lived in the beta PPA for a few days, before i release it to +1.
<fta> it's not enough?
<jdstrand> I think we are not communicating effectively
<jdstrand> I don't know what testing you have done
<jdstrand> I just heard that there is an update for chromium
<jdstrand> chromium is in universe
<jdstrand> it is up to the community to provide updates for universe packages
<jdstrand> you are (presumably) that community for chromium
<jdstrand> if you wanted to do an sru for chromium in lucid, how would you proceed?
<jdstrand> the process is not really much different for ubuntu-security
<asac> hd
<asac> jdstrand: only chriscoulson and you can push to the security ppa
<jdstrand> asac: yes, and I said that if I were provided tested source packages I would upload them on his behalf
<asac> fta: cant you do that?
<asac> ;)
<asac> point jdstrand to tested sources to push?
<asac> after adjusting target to lucid-security i guess
<asac> so i give up making a real script in upstart .conf
<asac> thats really painful
<micahg> asac: I think keybuk did that on purpose :)
<fta> what should i happened after to the version?
<fta> -to
<micahg> ubuntu0.10.04.1?
<fta> nothing less ugly? ;)
<fta> i see other packages don't add anything
<micahg> fta: other packages generally don't have the same version released to multiple Ubuntu releases AFAIK
<fta> Get:5 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main apt-transport-https 0.7.25.3ubuntu9 [80.7kB]
<fta> Get:6 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main libpangomm-1.4-1 2.26.2-0ubuntu1 [62.2kB]
<fta> Get:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main software-center 2.0.4 [278kB]
<fta> those are in all versions
<asac> fta: new upstream versions in security is rare
<asac> so what micahg said is right
<asac> ubuntu0.9.10.1 ubuntu0.10.04.1 etc.
<jdstrand> fta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update%20the%20packaging has tips on versioning
<fta> -chromium-browser (5.0.375.38~r46659-0ubuntu1) maverick; urgency=low
<fta> +chromium-browser (5.0.375.38~r46659-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) lucid-security; urgency=low
<fta> ?
<jdstrand> fta: which is basically what micahg and asac said when you have the same base version
<jdstrand> fta: looks good
<asac> fta: yeah thats correct
<asac> then you have to do a trick to push that to lucid in some ppa .. you have to directly upload to the lucid/ folder
<jdstrand> fta: the thing to remember is a user needs to be able to upgrade to the next release of Ubuntu
<fta> that i already know :) i'm not new to packaging
<jdstrand> fta: heh
<jdstrand> fta: I didn't mean to imply that-- versioning can be tricky with new sources is all
<fta> jdstrand, ok so lp:~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.lucid has it. what do you need now?
<fta> a source package somewhere?
<jdstrand> fta: signed and tested, yes
<fta> jdstrand, can't i just have a native ppa to push everything i need there and let you copy afterwards? because here, it's just the browser, but some other time, it will be also the codecs and/or gyp and/or libvpx
<jdstrand> fta: current policy is that only canonical employees can have a native ppa (I didn't make that policy)
<fta> then a canonical employee should do all that
<jdstrand> fta: the ubuntu-security team is happy to upload packages into ubuntu-security-proposed and then pocket copy to -proposed on your behalf
<fta> i can just sit on my hands and watch the dailies build
<jdstrand> fta: a canonical employee should do what?
<micahg> fta: if you don't want to, I can make the source package and test locally over the weekend
<micahg> fta: s/if you don't want to/if you want me to/
<fta> micahg, it's not the problem, it only one brz bd --merge away for me, it's just that there are so many barriers preventing good wills like myself to properly maintain released stuff
<jdstrand> fta: I'm not sure what the problem is. I asked for a signed source package that is tested, that is all
<micahg> fta: well, most packages don't need updates like this, generally the ones that allow micro-releases are maintained in main by canonical
<fta> jdstrand, you'll have it once it's uploaded somewhere
<jdstrand> fta: that is no more or less than I ask of any other sponsored security upload
<BUGabundo> o/
<micahg> hi BUGabundo, welcome to the Chromium browser saga :)
<BUGabundo> come again?
<micahg> BUGabundo: check the logs in 25 minutes :)
<jdstrand> fta: I'm sorry if there is some frustration here. I appreciate that you are doing the work. keeping a browser up to date with new point releases is hard, and is why there is a whole team dedicated to it for mozilla
<BUGabundo> don't tell me your vacations made you swicht sides too?
<jdstrand> fta: I hope that such a team will exist for chromium, especially if it is going to main...
<micahg> jdstrand: team ATM = myself + chrisccoulson :)
<BUGabundo> jdstrand: I already said several times: rename ubuntu-mozilla-team, Ubuntu Browser Team
<jdstrand> micahg: currently, but your team has a clearly defined process for updates in stable releases
<BUGabundo> micahg: forgetting Jon ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: asac and I talked about that actually
<micahg> BUGabundo: he's not doing packaging ATM
<BUGabundo> :(
 * micahg doesn't know how fta does it
<BUGabundo> he is a super machine
<BUGabundo> with a lot of scripts and bots
<BUGabundo> *if* one day he looses his hard drive
<BUGabundo> he will go baserk
<fta> jdstrand, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/lucid/
<jdstrand> fta: my plan is to upload to ubuntu-security-proposed and then pocket copy to lucid-proposed for wider testing. is this acceptable?
<fta> jdstrand, sure, whatever you want, it's better than no upload at all
<fta> upgrade
<fta> jdstrand, and thanks
<jdstrand> sure, np
<fta> jdstrand, and you can expect another update in a few days, i already have 5.0.375.53~r47719 in progress for maverick
<jdstrand> fta: ok. I won't be around the beginning of next week, so get mdeslaur or kees to do it
<fta> ok
<fta> micahg, the golden rule is automation. if i have to some something once, it's fun, twice, it's boring, three times, it's unacceptable, i write a script
<BUGabundo> me too
<fta> -some+do
<fta> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9338769 :(
<fta> i should stop this google alert, it's making me sad
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> what DID YOU DO?
<BUGabundo> chromium is SLOOWWWW loadong
<BUGabundo> *loading
<fta> nothing
<BUGabundo> it used to be *instantenous
<fta> don't blame me
<BUGabundo> I have to 'blame' someone
<micahg> fta: will I have profile isssues if I switch between beta and daily?
<BUGabundo> and you are in ping reach
<fta> micahg, beta->daily, no, daily->beta, more than probable
<micahg> :(
<fta> depends on how big the gap is
<micahg> fta: I guess I"ll use a temp profile dir
<fta> i remember in had to trash my session once
<fta> -in+i
<fta> (i hate this new keyboard)
<BUGabundo> ahaaha
<fta> curve my *s
<BUGabundo> micahg: alias chromiumnew='chromiumdatadir="$(mktemp -d)";chromiumdiskcache="$(mktemp -d)";chromium-browser --user-data-dir=$chromiumdatadir --disk-cache-dir=$chromiumdiskcache
<BUGabundo> here's something I learned from fta
<BUGabundo> then I automated it :D
<fta> apparently, --user-data-dir is enough
<BUGabundo> DOH
<BUGabundo> you fail
<micahg> BUGabundo: chromiumnew started pacman :)
<BUGabundo> I like that to test our servers and sites.
<BUGabundo> always brand new profiles
<BUGabundo> no cache,  passwords, logins, cookies
<BUGabundo> its AWESOME
 * micahg should do that for firefox too :)
<BUGabundo> also kewl to login to a site more then once with 3 or more accounts
<BUGabundo> cause private navigation only allows one window
<BUGabundo> micahg: it will... once it does PID separation
<fta> only one?
<fta> i can start several
<BUGabundo> fta: private??
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> but they all share the same PID
<BUGabundo> and logins/cookies are tied
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/23334/The_In-depth_Technical_Analysis_of_VP8_Counterpoints
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/23335/Patent_Troll_Larry_Horn_of_MPEG-LA_Assembling_VP8_Patent_Pool
<BUGabundo> heh
<BUGabundo> how is that going?!
<BUGabundo> will webm really be patent free?
<jdstrand> fta: fyi-- uploaded to ubuntu-security-proposed: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ppa/+packages
<fta> \o/
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> fta: I'll keep an eye on it and pocket copy it to -proposed. I'll also file a bug so it can be tracked (as per SecurityTeam/SponsorsQueue)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-22
<fta> oh my! linux/beta (5.0.375.53 -> 5.0.375.55)
<fta> another one
<BUGabundo> ehe
<fta> "a minor stability fix"
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> yeah right
<fta> i guess i should extend the bot from periodic to event based
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2010/05/encrypted-google-search-coming-to-a-browser-near-you.ars
<ddecator> \o/
<ddecator> prism with gmail is broken :(
<fta> BUGabundo, the 32bit version of libvpx should be faster now (x64 unaffected)
<BUGabundo> ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-23
<fta> BUGabundo, maverick's broken
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> :)
<fta> metacity explodes when i start an xterm
<fta> openarena crashes
<fta> evo is semi-broken
<fta> my 1st reboot after the upgrade, i didn't pass the pink ubuntu logo just after the bios
<fta> no hint of anything
<fta> grrr, no ddebs
<BUGabundo> wfm
<fta> bug 584287
<fta> crash is in pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> eheh
<bobby> Hey guys... I'm kind of having trouble installing FF 3.7a5pre...
<bobby> I've extracted it to my home folder, but there is no make file in it, so I can't make it :(
<bobby> Suggestions?
<ddecator> micahg: btw, i'm going through some old bugs and i forgot to ask this a long time ago. is there a reason that -no-remote doesn't work, or is it still supposed to?
<micahg> ddecator: wfm
<micahg> ddecator: you have to use -P also if you're using the default profile
<ddecator> micahg: i still get a popup saying that firefox is already running. what's the exact command you're using?
<micahg> firefox -no-remote -P
<ddecator> micahg: says i can't use the default profile because it is already in use...
<micahg> ddecator: right, you can't use the same profile
<ddecator> micahg: odd...so you can't use the same profile with -no-remote, yet somehow my dock manages to use two instances running on the same profile (probably not considered stable to do so?)
<micahg> ddecator: your dock?
<ddecator> micahg: yah, Docky. i can right-click the minefield icon and select to open a new window, and a new instance of minefield opens using the default profile
<micahg> ddecator: I wonder how
<ddecator> micahg: magic apparently...
<ddecator> micahg: firefox -browser opens another window, maybe it uses that?
<micahg> ddecator: so it's not another instance then
<ddecator> micahg: so i guess the OP was trying to do the wrong thing. -browser just opens another window of the same instance then?
<ddecator> did i just remove an addon without requiring a restart? o.o
<micahg> ddecator: new addons manager?
<ddecator> micahg: yah. it's really nice. now if only the other minor things that aren't working would get fixed. 3.7 fail to build i'm guessing?
<micahg> ddecator: yep, should work tomorrow
<ddecator> micahg: good to hear. and prism?
<micahg> ddecator: prism broke?
<ddecator> micahg: the gmail one isn't working for me
<ddecator> XML Parsing Error
<micahg> ddecator: prism compatible with 3.7?
<ddecator> micahg: yah, the daily builds
<ddecator> gmail and google calendar both have the same issue
<micahg> ddecator: hmmm
<ddecator> micahg: want me to pastebin the error?
<micahg> ddecator: sure
<ddecator> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/438215/
<micahg> ddecator: that's when you use the prism launcher?
<ddecator> micahg: yah, the ones installed by prism-google-mail and prism-google-calendar
<micahg> ddecator: do you have xulrunner-1.9.3 installed?
<micahg> or xulrunner-1.9.2?
 * micahg forgot it's not dependent on FF
<ddecator> both
<micahg> ddecator: can you launch with strace and see which xul it's using/
<ddecator> micahg: sure, one sec
<ddecator> micahg: xr 1.9.2.5pre
<ddecator> looks like a bunch of .so files are not found
<ddecator> micahg: it's looking for .so files in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.5pre/ that aren't in there. not sure if that's the cause of the issue or not though
<micahg> ddecator: like what files?
<ddecator> micahg: libnspr4.so, libplc4.so, libplds4.so, libsqlite3.so, libnssutil3.so, libsoftokn3.so, libnss3.so, libssl3.so, libsmime3.so
<micahg> ddecator: can you pastebin the strace?  that seems weird
<ddecator> micahg: sure. it's huge though. want a pastebin or want me to upload it to u1?
<micahg> ddecator: either
<micahg> ddecator: just show me the snippets
<ddecator> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/438225/
<ddecator> let me know if you want more
<micahg> ddecator: that's normal
<ddecator> micahg: alright. want me to look through the rest?
<micahg> ddecator: actually, looking at the xml again, it's an issue with prism
<micahg> ddecator: I'll have to try the daily myself to see what the issue is
<micahg> but not tonight
<ddecator> sure thing, just let me know if you want any more info or for me to test something
<micahg> ddecator: why did you replace sh with bash in songbird rules file?
<ddecator> let me find it...
<ddecator> there was something added to the command that needed it to be bash
<micahg> ddecator: same command
<micahg> ddecator: also you have 3 patches added to series, but the patches aren't in the merge request
<ddecator> micahg: oh, i must have never run bzr add, i'll do that. and for w/e reason sh didn't work but bash did (if i remember correctly, it might have been something else)
<micahg> ddecator: k, I'll have to test this later, also where did you get the copyright info?
<micahg> ddecator: overall looks good though
<ddecator> micahg: mostly from the sites for each part. songbird has a site that links to the copyright info for the different parts
<ddecator> micahg: now that i think of it, there is one patch i want to look into more (might need to change it) so i'll try to look at it tomorrow, make sure the patches are added, then i'll push and request a new merge so the diff will be updated
<micahg> ddecator: k, I think you can just update the branch you have
<ddecator> micahg: ok, and i have no idea why i changed it to bash in that one spot...i was thinking of something that i had to make a patch for (i think)
<micahg> ddecator: k, I have to go, ttyt
<micahg> *later
<ddecator> same, night
<BUGabundo> micahg: https://f.bugabundo.net/2010-05-22#e12241
<BUGabundo> :))
<micahg> BUGabundo: what is that?
<BUGabundo> my new pins
<BUGabundo> https://f.bugabundo.net/2010-05-22#e12241
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> you can open sooo many tabs in chromium that it will stop painting pages
<crimsun> unsurprising, really. It likely involves pixmap resource exhaustion.
<BUGabundo> LOL I love chromium devs
<BUGabundo> they closed an old bug of mine
<BUGabundo> as it wasn't there issue
<BUGabundo> and now its _fixed_
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, fixed by what?
<BUGabundo> newer release?
<fta> crimsun, here?
<BUGabundo> if u see him, ping me
<BUGabundo> got a weird bug in maverick
<BUGabundo> mute on boot
<crimsun> hi.
<fta> crimsun, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/584393
<fta> crimsun, crash in p-a when starting openarena
<fta> crimsun, 100% reproducible (maverick)
<fta> that's my 5th bug in less than 1 day running maverick :P
<crimsun> neat, but I can't look right now, and I'm about to switch the entire PA branch in maverick.
<crimsun> i.e., it's going from stable-queue to master
<micahg> wow, we're over 87k bugs in Ubuntu :-/
<BUGabundo> :(
 * micahg thinks July will be Mozilla bug attack month :)
<BUGabundo> crimsun: so I guess you have no mirror interess in my recent (<48h) bug where audio starts muted in maverick?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: I don't understand your question.
<BUGabundo> crimsun: erh, on boot, my audio is mutted.. started in the last two days of maverick updates
<micahg> BUGabundo: I've had that for the last 2 Ubuntu releases
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> audio was 100%
<BUGabundo> still is
<BUGabundo> other then the mute  just now
<crimsun> BUGabundo: pastebin amixer, please
<BUGabundo> crimsun:  amixer | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/438468/
<crimsun> we really need to kill the alsa-utils initscript fudgery. It causes all sorts of problems like this.
<BUGabundo> don't worry too much, if you are pushing a new branch
<BUGabundo> we have pleanty of time till alpha2
<BUGabundo> micahg: audio works great for me, cause I nag crimsun 4 or 5 times per cycle... so it is usually pretty rock solid for me
<crimsun> does 'sudo alsactl init' help?
<micahg> BUGabundo: aside from starting muted, it's been great for me the last 2 releases
<BUGabundo> crimsun: what will that do? cause unmutting makes it fine, till next boot
<BUGabundo> Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC883" "HDA:10ec0883,10438284,00100002 HDA:15433155,15433c55,00100700" "0x1043" "0x8284"
<BUGabundo> Hardware is initialized using a guess method
<crimsun> BUGabundo: init is what we should be using instead of 'restore'
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> so I guess "Unknown" aint great
<crimsun> quite the contrary. "Unknown" means there isn't an explicit PCI SSID match saying "there's a mixer control for this odd piece of hardware that needs to be set"
<crimsun> the aim is to reduce/eliminate the number of quirks that need to go into the init db, hence the objective is to have everything be "Unknown"
<fta> crimsun, (me too, sound muted after a reboot)
<fta> crimsun, anything i can try (a ppa maybe) to put me out of my misery?
<crimsun> hmm.
<BUGabundo> fta: LOLOL
<BUGabundo> its NOT that critical
<BUGabundo> come on!
<fta> BUGabundo, it is, for my productivity :) no frag, no chromium
<crimsun> there is an openal-soft commit that's rather interesting. (And, why wasn't it 1.12.854?!)
<crimsun> wasn't it in *
<BUGabundo> frag?
<BUGabundo> ohh you meant the bug in the game
<BUGabundo> not the one mutted on boot
<BUGabundo> heeheh
<fta> BUGabundo, no, frag, as in fps games
<BUGabundo> I got it
<BUGabundo> after I post
<fta> 2 new bugs in evolution (incl a crasher
<fta> )
<fta> so 3 crashers (metacity, evolution and o-a/p-a)
<BUGabundo> totem is dead
<BUGabundo> cheese too
<fta> i wonder if ubuntu has a source code search engine.. would be helpful
<BUGabundo> google?
<fta> yep, but it's much wider than ubuntu
<BUGabundo> file an wishbug in LP?
<crimsun> I generally use "some terms site:.launchpad.net"
<crimsun> unfortunately that doesn't really DTRT :(
<fta> i was looking for meta_frame_style_draw_with_style (which package provides it)
<fta> google codesearch found it only in mutter
<fta> which i don't have installed
<fta> weird
<fta> BUGabundo, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/too-many-window-controls.png
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<fta> do you see that too?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> not even with system bars enabled
<BUGabundo> but I've moved controls to the right
<fta> maverick?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> of course
<BUGabundo> don't even know why you ask :)
<fta> you use debian too
<BUGabundo> yes, at work
<fta> oh funny, it's gone
<BUGabundo> have I told you how much I love to use TAB in Google Chromium for it to do search inside a site? AWESOME
<fta> ??
<BUGabundo> you know
<BUGabundo> in omnibar
<BUGabundo> you start typing a URL, then tab, and it swiches to search
<fta> doesn't work here
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-16
<micahg> chrisccoulson: FYI, you should be able to target to release anything you can upload now
<Saamm> Firefox 5 beta is going to be released tomorrow. Can we download it from PPA?
<dpm> chrisccoulson, I'm trying to better understand how you want to import FF translations in the future. So you'd import them from the l10n repo into the FF upstream project in Launchpad. In which format, though? Would you feed Launchpad with xpi files or with PO files?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - with PO files
<chrisccoulson> (i'm working on that bit now)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, ok, so on the import side, you'd have a mirror branch from the upstream l10n repo in LP, you'd then do the conversion from .dtd, .properties, etc and it would end up in another branch containing PO files that LP would be able to import?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - yeah, that's the intention
<chrisccoulson> dpm - the mirror is here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox-l10n/l10n-central
<dpm> chrisccoulson, ok, gotcha.
<dpm> chrisccoulson, I was thinking, since LP already implements this on the imports side, would it not be easier to just mirror the upstream branch, add the en-US.xpi file (in case it's not already there) and let LP just import it like that? This way you'd save writing a tool for xpi -> po conversion, as LP already implements that
<chrisccoulson> dpm - i'm trying to avoid any sort of conversion of xpi files :)
<dpm> :)
<chrisccoulson> everything will work purely on the source format
<chrisccoulson> and then the firefox build will produce xpi's based on this, which will be shipped unmodified
<chrisccoulson> i don't want us to be importing and hacking around with xpi's after they are built :)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, yeah, sorry, I did not mean .xpi files, I was referring to the format. For example, LP can work with something like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/translations-training/trunk/files
<dpm> chrisccoulson, you know best the code and know the best implementation, I'm just suggesting this in case it helps, as LP can also work with source .properties and .dtd files instead of .xpi archives
<dpm> so it might save you some work there
<chrisccoulson> dpm - that's good to know. thanks
<chrisccoulson> i was hoping that whatever work i do could go in to launchpad at some point anyway
<dpm> the only thing it needs is an en-US.xpi file and a dummy install.rdf file
<dpm> yeah, that'd be awesome :)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, the only thing I'm not too convinced on is the fact that we'll be exposing translations in the upstream project in LP only, and not on the source packages.
<chrisccoulson> i would need to upload the converted data with the firefox source package to do that wouldn't i?
<dpm> chrisccoulson, yeah. So basically let the package do the same thing the branch will do: call the conversion tools. Or any other way in which you can feed the PO/POT file to LP in an upload
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we could probably do that. all of the data needed will be in the source tarball anyway
<dpm> then we could activate message sharing between the upstream trunk (or any other upstream series) and the corresponding Ubuntu source package, and disable the export in language packs. This would allow translators to translate from the usual place (on the source package), and their translations would be committed through message sharing and automatic exports to the linked upstream branch
<dpm> chrisccoulson, I've left the feedback on the blueprint and a link to a possible approach to additionally allow translations of the source packages with the new method: http://people.canonical.com/%7Edpm/ff-oneiric/Firefox-O-Translations.png - please let me know what you think and especially if I depicted everything outside the orange square the way you were thinking (I'll update the diagram if there's anything wrong)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley. how was your flight back?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey!  long, and uneventful.  I watched The Name of the Rose and Inspector Barnaby.  I was on a mystery-jones.  :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: how about yours?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, mine was quite uneventful too. although, when i transferred in zurich and got on my second flight, i realised that i was on exactly the same plane as my first flight (and with the same crew as well)
<chrisccoulson> i wish they just let me sleep on the plane rather than having to get off, transfer and get back on again ;)
<m_conley> in a perfect world
<m_conley> :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: the reason I pinged - I was wondering if it'd be possible to get unitylauncher-extension into the PPAs?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sure. i can do that tomorrow
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and have it install by default, similar to the globalmenu-extension
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks. :)
<chrisccoulson> for that, we'd probably need to put it in the archive for oneiric, which i can do too
<m_conley> please do!
<chrisccoulson> i must upgrade to oneiric tomorrow :)
<chrisccoulson> that will be fun
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: let me know how it goes. :)
<Omega> Did we decide something on the accelerated release cycle?
<micahg> Omega: WRT what?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: let me know if you need something reviewed for archive inclusion
<Omega> micahg: How we're going to handle it
<micahg> Omega: handle what?
<Omega> Well, I mean what came out of the uds session.
<micahg> Omega: there was no session
<micahg> Omega: do you have a specific question?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-17
<ripps> Man, I've been getting alot of disk thrashing since I installed chromium 13. I think's been eating up a whole lot of memory too.
<fta> chrisccoulson, hi, did you upgrade to oneiric?
<chrisccoulson> fta - not just yet
<chrisccoulson> have you?
<fta> not yet. i was pondering about doing it right now
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'm probably going to do it today, but i'm pretty busy already
<fta> blueprinting?
<fta> chrisccoulson, btw, was chromium discussed at all at uds?
<fta> chrisccoulson, the reason i ask is here: http://www.muktware.com/news/13/2011/1157
<chrisccoulson> fta - it was only discussed very briefly on friday afternoon in the default app session (there wasn't a session scheduled at all for that until friday morning)
<chrisccoulson> most of the session was spent debating on whether to keep libreoffice ;)
<fta> 573 upgraded, 66 newly installed, 7 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<fta> Need to get 591 MB of archives.
<fta> After this operation, 342 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^
<fta> well, i have a bunch of -dbgsym
<fta> 174. i will remove them 1st..
<fta> chrisccoulson, done. only 1 error, caused by nss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608959/
<chrisccoulson> i guess that's multiarch breakage
<fta> i'm on 32bit
<chrisccoulson> yeah, but nss is now multi-arch (it lives in /usr/lib/<arch>)
<fta> no /usr/lib/libnss3.so* here
<chrisccoulson> oh, i thought it had been transitioned just before UDS :/
<fta> it's all in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's expected. i misunderstood your last comment ;)
<fta> it's known as bug 779174 with lots of dupes
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 779174 in ca-certificates-java "package ca-certificates-java 20110426 failed to install/upgrade: fix path to libnss3 for multiarch" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779174
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I subscribed jamespage, but I guess he didn't look at it yet
<micahg> fta: BTW, is there a reason to continue building chromium for hardy/karmic past EOL?
<fta> no, but with more that 10k users for those 2 dists, i wanted to blog about it
<micahg> fta: k
<fta> 10k "chromium" users
<fta> micahg, btw, what about arm? i see you're no longer building the stable releases, so what's the plan now?
<fta> also, the arm toolchain is broken in oneiric, segfault in ld
<micahg> fta: so, I'm waiting for janimo to look at the failure in oneiric, no point in uploading an arm build that will fail
<fta> natty downward should work
<micahg> fta: really, it failed last time
<micahg> fta: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/70865132/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.chromium-browser_11.0.696.57~r82915-0ubuntu0.10.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> that was after 27 hours
<fta> oh, libjpeg-turbo
<fta> i remember now
<micahg> fta: if you think it's fixed, I can throw up the builds
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=78707
 * micahg hugs fta, thanks
<fta> is there a bug for the oneiric toolchain?
<fta> maybe ogra should have a look
<dpm> hi chrisccoulson, could you or someone from the mozilla team look at bug 542046? It's just a matter of adding the Traditional Chinese translation to ubufox
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 542046 in ubufox "Translation for zh_TW" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542046
<micahg> fta: are you sure it's a toolchain bug?  there are plently of packages building on arm
<fta> i tried 3 times the same build, same crash same place. i also tried the next version, same crash
<fta> it's reproducible
<fta> but i don't have the h/w
<fta> someone should build with VERBOSE enabled
<fta> micahg, ^^, it fails early in the build, ~45min
<micahg> right, I asked janimo to look at that, if I don't hear from him in a couple days, I'll poke again
<fta> dpm, i see ca@valencia submitted a lot of translations in lp (75.8%), I'm not really sure the lang code is ok for grit. could you ask those guys if the daily is ok for them? if so, i'll land them upstream
<dpm> fta, let me see if someone is online and ask them...
<fta> dpm, just looking at the numbers, it also seems good enough to be whitelisted in the stable build, unless they think it's not ready
<fta> +next stable build
<dpm> fta, they are definitely good, the only thing we don't know is how well they work (i.e. your question). I don't know if chromium supports @ locales at all
<dpm> or if it could work calling the language ca-valencia instead of ca@valencia
<dpm> (the translator is just testing the daily build)
<fta> yep, that was my concern too (s/@/-/), but hope it's not needed as i already do s/_/-/ and it needs to be bijective
<dpm> fta, hm, they don't seem to work (they are not loaded). In any case, perhaps it might still make sense to send them upstream, and we'll file a bug asking for support for this type of locale
<fta> k
<Saamm> how can i use xul-notify with firefox 4? it works with firefox 3.6 only
 * micahg doesn't like this hit and run questioner
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is the globalmenu 1.0.5 change another regression or just a bug?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - just bugs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I"ll push through the thunderbird regression today or tomorrow and then you can upload to proposed if you like
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-18
<micahg> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/GoogleChromeReleases/~3/l4YdTYhkmFU/dev-channel-update_17.html, nice
<dpm> hey chrisccoulson, good morning. Do you think you could have a look at bug 542046 and merge the Traditional Chinese translation for ubufox?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 542046 in ubufox "Translation for zh_TW" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542046
<chrisccoulson> dpm - sure. i'm just preparing for the first ff5.0 beta atm though
<dpm> chrisccoulson, thanks. Yeah, no worries, it's not urgent, but I just wanted to give you a heads up, as the Chinese team pinged me to ask what was going on with their translation
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hello!  Any chance of getting unitylauncher-extension in the PPAs today?
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, perhaps not today. it's getting late here,and i've been busy preparing to upload the first firefox 5 beta
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright. tomorrow then?  Also, what is required in order to get the appropriate quicklist entries into the .desktop file?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i can do that. do the entries depend on the extension being installed too?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no, not at all.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm sure those entries would make many TB users very happy.  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, is the extension using a binary component too? (i can't remember now)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no - actually, I recently updated it, and started using your LibUnity.jsm for it.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I hope that's alright. :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, cool :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: so no compilation required.
<chrisccoulson> that's good
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, when are we going to start getting miramar beta builds? :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: soon-ish - best to ask Standard8
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, cool. i may as well put that in oneiric too
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: excellent. :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, are you on oneiric now?
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-19
<LLStarks> this gnome3 transition on oneiric is really rough
<LLStarks> i think firefox is having focus issues because of it
<micahg> LLStarks: I'm waiting for the first update-manager upload with the devel release enabled to update
<micahg> s/update/upgrade/
<LLStarks> one more time plz
<micahg> LLStarks: I haven't upgraded yet, so I can't confirm or deny
<LLStarks> ah
<chrisccoulson> i doubt the gnome 3 transition has anything to do with focus issues in firefox
<chrisccoulson> it's because of compiz. and it's broken in natty too
<chrisccoulson> i'm really starting to hate compiz
<chrisccoulson> i should maybe start using reverse psychology on it, because it always does the opposite of what i wanted it to do
<Fudge> is the ppa ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa ?
<chrisccoulson> fta - did you upgrade to oneiric yet? i'm just starting it now
<fta> chrisccoulson, i did, 2 days ago
<chrisccoulson> how did it go?
<fta> quite ok. the upgrade fails because of bug 779174 but no big deal
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 779174 in openjdk-6 "package ca-certificates-java 20110426 failed to install/upgrade: fix path to libnss3 for multiarch" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779174
<chrisccoulson> nice. the upgrade is going to remove evolution. i smell a conspiracy here
<fta> and the gnome theme is weird
<chrisccoulson> fta - i guess the theme is weird because we don't have a gtk3 engine or theme yet
<fta> yep, saw that this morning
<chrisccoulson> that's being worked on
<fta> The following packages have been kept back:
<fta>   evolution-data-server evolution-data-server-common libebook1.2-10 openarena openarena-server
<fta> if i force it, it removes evo
<fta> but i depend on it
<fta> and i can't use tb
<chrisccoulson> fta - do you want me to look after the umd PPA btw?
<fta> yes
<chrisccoulson> fta - i can do that. but i'll need some help from you to run your bot ;)
<chrisccoulson> (to start with)
<fta> sure. There's a README in the sources, and i'd be happy to help if it's not enough
<chrisccoulson> fta - cool, thanks. i'll take a look whilst my machine is upgrading
<chrisccoulson> micahg, which interfaces does gcu-plugin use btw? (I saw your comment on desktop-o-mozilla-rapid-release-maintenance)
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, that's quite well documented :)
<chrisccoulson> where do you keep the current config for umd?
<fta> in a branch
<fta> let me check if it's committed
<chrisccoulson> fta - i found lp:~fta/+junk/ppa-confs, but it looks out of date
<fta> rev45
<fta> and rev151 for the bot itself
<fta> and my crontab has "0 5 * * * /data/bot/src/daily.sh -e umd"
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^
<chrisccoulson> fta - excellent, thanks
<fta> you should probably pull the .daily branches to preserve the history
<fta> also, iirc, the get-orig-source of the mozilla packages (mozclient) is not able to properly initiate the upstream cache
<chrisccoulson> fta - how do you sign the packages from a cron job btw?
<fta> i use a key without password
<chrisccoulson> fta - ah, ok. i thought that might be the answer
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, my machine is really starting to crawl now
<fta> chrisccoulson, did it work?
<chrisccoulson> fta - the bot or the upgrade? ;)
<chrisccoulson> my machine is in a pretty bad way
<fta> uh, both? :)
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i'll try the bot now i've upgraded
<fta> bug 147080
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 147080 in update-manager-core "do-release-upgrade should make disabling third party repositories optional" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147080
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, the bot seems to be working so far (although, it's just downloading mozilla-central atm)
<fta> chrisccoulson, yep, that's why you'd better use the cache
 * micahg hugs fta and chrisccoulson 
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg, how are you? did you upgrade to oneiric yet? ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, waiting for update-manager to recognize oneiric :)
<chrisccoulson> i just did an apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
 * micahg supposes he could do that
<micahg> maybe over the weekend
<chrisccoulson> it's a lot of fun ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - ok, that seems to be working fine
<chrisccoulson> could you add me to ~ubuntu-mozilla-daily too please?
<asac> [reed]: hey man!
<asac> [reed]: who should we talk to on automated benchmarking of browser rendering and what benchmarks you use and have in the repo?
<chrisccoulson> asac!
<chrisccoulson> hi :)
<asac> hello friends!
<chrisccoulson> asac - how are you? recovered from UDS?
<asac> yes!! i am back on track
<asac> foot is back to human shapes
<chrisccoulson> that's good :)
<asac> antibiotics and sleep for 60 of 80 hours helped
<asac> still not 100% ok but i see light
<fta> chrisccoulson, done. could I stop the bot on my side then?
<fta> asac, hey
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks. yeah, i can take over that now
<asac> hello fta
<micahg> fta: thank you for running the bot all these years
<asac> fta: you got rid of the bot? wow
<asac> congrats for the transition ... hope you can use the new time to contribute more to the core of things
<fta> asac, well, the plan was more to retire
<asac> fta: retire entirely?
<asac> dont tell me that ... how comes?
<asac> tell me what you want!
<LLStarks> chrisccoulson, i'm on oneiric and i've been having sporadic focus issues with firefox since gnome3 started landing
<fta> asac, i drafted something on my blog weeks ago explaining why, i still need to finish it
<asac> fta: ic ... whatver that is, I loved working with you! and it is a pleasure to know you!
<asac> if you need anything you know where to find me!
<asac> i hope you still stay in low maintenance mode
<asac> rather blog about what is bad etc. ;)
<asac> but not sure; i understand if you are super fed up. just would have loved to help more and feel really bad that i couldnt
<fta> asac, well, thanks. but i guess there's nothing you don't already know
<micahg> chrisccoulson: libgtk2-mozembed-perl is a suggests of perl, no need to drop the package from the archive
<micahg> oops, suggests of gmusicbrowsert
<chrisccoulson> micahg, right. i haven't checked all the package relationships in detail yet. all i've checked is that they are there
 * chrisccoulson sharpens axe for thunderbird-locales
<bhearsum> anyone know if there's plans to add mozilla-aurora and/or mozilla-beta based builds to the Mozilla Daily PPA?
<m_conley> bhearsum: ask again, now that chrisccoulson is back. :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> my connection died when i undocked my laptop
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: bhearsum asked:  "are there plans to add mozilla-aurora and/or mozilla-beta based builds to the Mozilla Daily PPA?"
<bhearsum> hehe
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, bhearsum - there are no plans for aurora atm
<chrisccoulson> for beta, we will provide beta builds in the firefox-next PPA
<chrisccoulson> and we will also upload them to the development release of ubuntu
<bhearsum> ah
<chrisccoulson> i'm already ready to push the button on 5.0 ;)
<bhearsum> would it be a lot of work to set-up mozilla-aurora based builds? i've got no experience with Ubuntu PPAs, but tons of experience with Mozilla builds
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, it probably wouldn't be too much effort if there is a demand for it
<chrisccoulson> beta builds are definitely important for us, as thats what we'll be using to test our security updates in the future ;)
<bhearsum> yeah
<bhearsum> thanks for your time chrisccoulson, i think i'm going to do some reading about PPAs and see if i can get one for mozilla-aurora going
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: is there a bug report for quicklists for tbird?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, cool, no problem. i can probably get aurora builds going soon. i'm still adjusting to my new workflow :)
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, i'm not sure if there is a bug report for that
<bhearsum> cool :)
<Dimmuxx> chrisccoulson: so 5 will be built the moment it's official? ;)
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, it will be uploaded to oneiric, yes. i'm already running our build here
<Dimmuxx> what about the -next ppa?
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: there's no WI for it in the unity-integration spec, did we forget or is it one of those assumed tasks?
<chrisccoulson> i'll put it in the firefox-next PPA too, which will probably become the staging area for transitioning lucid, maverick and natty too
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, it's all part of launcher integration. that is there isn't it?
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-default-apps-unity-integration
<jcastro> firefox is mentioned, but not tbird.
<Dimmuxx> great to hear, the 4 betas were usually a couple days after release
<jcastro> (I'm not trying to generate more work, just trying to get them all sorted)
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: someone from the community made a .desktop file, I just want to make sure it gets to the right spot, should I file a bug in lp with it or upstream?
<chrisccoulson> oh, xchat died there. i'm loving oneiric
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, i think m_conley already has plans for quicklists
<jcastro> ah cool
<jcastro> m_conley: is there a bug report somewhere?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, do you run ubuntu btw?
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: yeah, i'm on 11.04 currently
<Dimmuxx> chrisccoulson: it's just telling you to switch to irssi
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh, cool. you work on firefox don't you?
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, i like xchat (when it doesn't crash)
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: yeah, i'm a Release Engineer at Mozilla
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh, that's good to know :)
<Dimmuxx> chrisccoulson: all gui clients I've tried always have some flaws
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, i think that's true of all software ;)
<bhearsum> some more than others :)
<Dimmuxx> probably but there are some that you can live with at least :P
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> this windows 95 look is really starting to hurt my eyes now
<chrisccoulson> i want ambiance back again!
<Dimmuxx> so 11.10 will look like win95?
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, it does at the moment because there is no gtk3 theme
<Dimmuxx> ah
<chrisccoulson> i guess if i fix my theme settings that i can get ambiance back for firefox though
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure we still have gtk2 themes installed
 * bhearsum decides to wait a bit before upgrading to 11.10
<Dimmuxx> the linux server I'm using at work is using a really old suse version so it's a good reminder of how terrible gnome can look :P
<m_conley> jcastro: no bug report, no.  :/
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yes, 11.10 is only for the crazy at the moment :)
<m_conley> jcastro: but i'm hoping to get the Unity Launcher extension into the PPAs tomorrow, and have the .desktop updated to include the quicklists.
<m_conley> jcastro: that's the plan, anyhow.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i've just thought of something
<chrisccoulson> your extension depends on tbird 3.3 doesn't it?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it does indeed
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> we don't have 3.3 just yet
<chrisccoulson> although, i'm almost ready to upload it
<bhearsum> isn't it in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa already?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i think that build has been broken for a little while. i'm going to transition that to comm-central this evening
<bhearsum> ah
<chrisccoulson> i was sort-of hoping we would get a 3.3 beta release soon :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, http://is.gd/xLruvu
<chrisccoulson> looks whats at number 10
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: uh oh.  :/
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i've got a fix for that already though
<chrisccoulson> it's pretty easily reproducible by installing the MR Tech Toolkit addon
<m_conley> what's the issue?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, pretty much the same issue that was causing the lightning crash you looked at ages ago
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: a new type of node?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: something that dummy doesn't account for?
<chrisccoulson> except it seems to be adding a non-XUL element to the menu, and the extension just bails out of building the menu then
<chrisccoulson> but then another bug causes it to crash
<chrisccoulson> all of the destructors were assuming that the nodes initialized correctly
<chrisccoulson> so i've fixed that now
<m_conley> whew. :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm also causing a common crash in firefox too, but for a different issue :(
<chrisccoulson> but that's an easy fix too
<chrisccoulson> i only realized after someone reported that to launchpad, and then i decided to do a search on crash-stats, and found the tbird crasher too
<fta> route
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<fta>  oops
<fta> bad focus
<fta> unity..
<BUGabundo> don't complain
<BUGabundo> Classic dies on me today
<BUGabundo> no gtk themes
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-20
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think the miramar beta is scheduled for next week
<micahg> chrisccoulson: actual staging will continue to be in the mozilla security PPA, we can pre-test in firefox-next though :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, miramar is old news now, i'm building comm-central ;)
<chrisccoulson> i like living life on the edge
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, miramar could go in oneiric optionally, we can skip it if you like, but it could be a test for the new process as well
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i'd prefer to put it in oneiric as soon as it has a beta release
<micahg> we'll be skipping it for the stable releases
<chrisccoulson> some of the work mike is doing depends on it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that sounds fine, I think I might save my natty client upgrade for the first beta of TB 6 or whatever it's called
<chrisccoulson> micahg, we should start coordinating transitioning natty for firefox 5 this week, based on the assumption that 5 is going to be the next security release for 4.0.1 users
<chrisccoulson> only a little over a month left ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you driving or am I?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i don't mind really. i'll talk to pitti tomorrow
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I guess I'll start a wiki transition page with the bits necessary
<chrisccoulson> basically, i think we should use the firefox-next PPA to stage everything for firefox ASAP (so we get test coverage from people wanting to try out the beta)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, for the langpacks+firefox that's fine
<chrisccoulson> and we need to stage the new language packs in there anyway
<chrisccoulson> (unless i change the packaging specifically for firefox-next to disable the firefox-locale-* packages, which i'd rather not do)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I think they should go there, it makes sense, you can stage the language-selector as well if appropriate, I'm concerned about the xul rdeps, but those will get staged in the security PPA if I get time
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that sounds fine
<chrisccoulson> i'm concerned about those too ;)
<chrisccoulson> i think we're going to have a hard time trying to support those on lucid
<micahg> chrisccoulson: but please use the pre-release versioning, I'll upload the real betas about 2 weeks out if all looks clear or 1 week out to the security PPA if things are changing fast
<chrisccoulson> i will be glad once we've got rid of xulrunner from the archive :)
<micahg> s/real betas/ubuntu release versions/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm going to see what can be done for the non-mozjs stuff in natty if anything to make them not vulnerable
<fta> chrisccoulson, hi, any idea what's going on with evo? a cabal ?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'm not sure. it's built, but it doesn't appear to be published yet
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, it's published now
<chrisccoulson> i can install it
<fta> yep, not me, i need to patch it :(
<fta> ...for the same reason i can't use tb
<fta> oh my.. /usr/share/hardening-includes/hardening.make
<fta> chrisccoulson, could you please host the gwibber dailies too?
<fta> chrisccoulson, i thought it was dead, but there are still ~100k users
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, i didn't realize you were maintaining gwibber dailies too
<fta> chrisccoulson, i am. well, the bot is
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i cleaned up the u-m-d PPA quite a bit. do you think there's must point in running the xulrunner dailies any more? they don't really get many changes any more, and i don't think they're a good use of PPA build time now
<fta> chrisccoulson, same for nmt (network-manager-trunk). it's currently disabled but only temporarily
<chrisccoulson> fta, cyphermox might be interested in that one
<fta> he's the maintainer, i was just running the bot
<chrisccoulson> micahg, same goes for the firefox release branches (particularly from 5.0 onwards, where there won't be any commits to release branches)
<chrisccoulson> fta - he might be interested to take over the bot too, if you don't want to run it
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: fta: yeah, disabled for now, but as I need to switch everything to 0.9, maybe there's not so much a point in keeping it all anymore
<chrisccoulson> hah, time to see my popularity decrease
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, there's a point for xulrunner based apps that want to run on Ubuntu, I'd consider it low priority
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the only firefox ones I'd leave in there ATM are trunk and 3.6 until 3.6 EOL, then trunk until maybe we get a little help (then maybe aurora)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, that makes sense
<chrisccoulson> although, the xulrunner builds don't make a great deal of sense now as they are daily builds of branches that are in the archive, and they aren't going to see any API changes now
<chrisccoulson> micahg, did you see my e-mail to ubuntu-devel ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not yet
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, there?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, my comm-central build failed on oneiric :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: my inbox broke :(, will hopefully get it in a bit
<fta> jcastro, fyi: http://blog.chromium.org/2011/05/chromevox-built-in-spoken-feedback-for.html
<jcastro> hah, cute
<fta> jcastro, chromium for windows now supports a bunch of screen readers. for linux, nada. the devs told me no-one knows enough about the ATK api
<fta> so help is needed
<fta> chrisccoulson, no more global menu in evo?
<chrisccoulson> fta - there's no appmenu-gtk3 yet
<fta> oh
<fta> chrisccoulson, seems we're going backward
<BUGabundo> ahahaahahah
<BUGabundo> I don't even have gtk themes
<chrisccoulson> fta - well, we're going through a big transition where lots of things will be broken until things settle down a bit
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, that's because there isn't one yet
<chrisccoulson> well
<chrisccoulson> you could download one off gnome-look.org i guess ;)
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: then don't merge till there are the dependcies :P
<BUGabundo> everyone at +1 is being tagged by it
<BUGabundo> plus gconf broke yesterday
<BUGabundo> seems better today
<fta> chrisccoulson, i thought the gnome3 ppa in natty was where all that was supposed to happen
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, if we waited for DX to write a theme engine and port the ambiance theme to it, then we'd block the whole gnome 3 transition until mid-cycle. we need to do it now
<chrisccoulson> what broke in gconf?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<chrisccoulson> then how do you know it's broken?
<fta> yesterday, two schemas were empty, breaking the gconf update
<fta> but it's gone now
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: it wouldn't configure at upgrade
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's fixed now, although it wasn't really a gconf issue
<chrisccoulson> that was a build issue with tomboy i think
<BUGabundo> need to reboot and re-test
<BUGabundo> but no gtk is PITA
<fta> ?
<fta> there's still the default theme, it's usable
<BUGabundo> I don't even have a desktop :(
<BUGabundo> fta: (2011-05-20 22:33:58) bjsnider: BUGabundo, i was trying to test the new hidden navbar idea in chromium, but it's not yet available for linux
<fta> BUGabundo, "new hidden navbar idea" ??
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> the new minimalistic UI
<fta> still no idea what that is
<BUGabundo> sec
<BUGabundo> fta: http://www.conceivablytech.com/7485/products/google-is-serious-you-can-kill-chromes-url-bar
<Omega> https://mozillalabs.com/prospector/2011/05/20/lesschrome-hd-more-space-to-browse/
<Omega> I'm using that, I think it's coo;
<Omega> l.
<Omega> It works on linux.
<kbrosnan> kinda easy to break Firefox using it atm
<Omega> Hmm?
<kbrosnan> use tabs on bottom or use the classic menubar (if ubunutu allows)
<Omega> Yep, tabs on bottom does break it.
<chrisccoulson> in unity, you don't have the option of not using the classic menubar (although it's drawn on the panel)
<chrisccoulson> oh, why does ff5.0 beta end up being released just before i finish work for the week :)
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if i've still got time to upload it before i fall asleep
<Omega> you can do it chris!
<chrisccoulson> i'm doing it
<chrisccoulson> although, there's not much point in uploading it now, as it's going to sit in binary NEW all weekend
<chrisccoulson> which means nobody will be downloading it until monday anyway
<Omega> ):
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you could push to the firefox-next PPA now/over the weekend
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i'll do that over the weekend
<chrisccoulson> i'd rather get it in the archive first, as it means i don't have to upload the tarball twice :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: heh, good point :), binary NEW is fine in that case though
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's going to sit there because of all the new language packs
<micahg> right, but once you upload, the tarball will be in the archive and then you can push with -sd to the PPA :)
<Omega> micahg: How are we going to be doing translations this cycle? (what did you guys decide at uds)
<micahg> Omega: in terms of where they're built or contributed?
<Omega> Well, both.
<micahg> Omega: they'll be built from the firefox/thunderbird sources, contributed to upstream ATM
<chrisccoulson> Omega, we are merging a snapshot of the l10n repos in to our source tarball
<chrisccoulson> then building the xpi's from the single source and shipping them in separate firefox-locale-xx language packs, with the localized search plugins
<chrisccoulson> so, they're are going to be split from the main distribution language packs now
<chrisccoulson> because they are a bottleneck in deploying updates :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: on second thought, can we have the -locales packages for firefox/thunderbird?  It allows for updating for bugs w/out affecting translations
<Omega> On the mailing list you said "I think I've figured out how to merge all of the translations in to a single Firefox source tree" did it work?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: unless we need something in the main tarball to build the langpacks
<chrisccoulson> Omega, yeah. that's what i'm uploading now (and it's why it will get blocked in the new queue over the weekend)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i'm not sure i understand what you mean?
<micahg> it's easier for SRUs/security if they're in separate sources, that way if there's a regression in one, the other doesn't need to be tested
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i can't do that, unless we just ship the xpi's from ftp.mozilla.org
<chrisccoulson> which means we don't get localized searchplugins etc
<chrisccoulson> i'd rather just do everything from a single source, as it will make future updates so much easier
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's what I was wondering, is there something in the main mozilla repo that we need for l10n
<chrisccoulson> and it's how every other package in the archive works too ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, we need the entire build system ;)
<chrisccoulson> and all the en-US translations
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we don't do security updates so frequently for every package in the archive :)
<chrisccoulson> having separate sources is a pain. i'd like to be able to have everything we need to deploy an update in the same tarball
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, it seems that's the only choice then
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it is if we are building the xpi's ourselves
<chrisccoulson> which we need to do if we want the option of integrating translations in to launchpad in the future anyway
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, kinetic scrolling is really annoying me now
<chrisccoulson> w00t - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/oneiric-changes/2011-May/001453.html
<micahg> \o/
<chrisccoulson> when we get aurora builds going in a PPA, it would be really cool if we could get the new channel switcher to switch between channels by selecting the correct PPA ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-21
<chrisccoulson> i wonder why firefox 5 drops some languages compared to firefox 4
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not all the translators have caught up yet, there might be more coming
<micahg> 6 will havemore as well
<chrisccoulson> 6 has got more already (13 more)
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> build/buildd/firefox-5.0~b2+build1+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/ipc/chromium/src/build/build_config.h:64:2: error: #error Please add support for your architecture in build/build_config.h
<chrisccoulson> on powerpc ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, I was wondering about that
<micahg> since IPC is mandatory now
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<micahg> we're going have a larger issue with Lucid and lpia and sparc
<micahg> oops, meant ia64, not lpia
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you either patch IPC not to be mandatory or get those arches recognized and I'll through up a build to the security PPA w/a different source so we can see how they build, I'd rather deal with this now than w/2 weeks to go (obviously can wait till next week)
<micahg> s/through/throw/
<xjjk> mm, is there a PPA tracking the FF5 beta?
<micahg> xjjk: will be firefox-next, coming soon :)
<xjjk> the Mozilla Daily PPA seems to be all 6 now
<xjjk> micahg: cool =)
<micahg> xjjk: chrisccoulson's doing most of the work for this :)
<xjjk> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<chrisccoulson> micahg, oh, it's already fixed in mozilla-central for powerpc
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool
<fta> BUGabundo, your compact mode is windows only
<fta> BUGabundo, http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome?view=rev&revision=84971
<fta> http://peter.sh/2011/05/compact-navigation-print-preview-and-the-css3-grid-layout-module/
<BUGabundo> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i've just realized, now we have all of the firefox translations and search plugins in one place, i can get rid of that recursive symlink in the firefox package without breaking anything :)
<Hanmac> hay @ all iam there because i know why the latest xul build failed ..
<Hanmac> libreadline5-dev is renamed to libreadline-gplv2-dev
<Hanmac> i hope i helped you
<Dimmuxx> any eta on 5b in -next?
<fta> cyphermox, yt?
<Dimmuxx> chrisccoulson: any eta on 5b2 in -next?
<BUGabundo> evening folks
<Omega> o/
<BUGabundo> why 42! http://groups.google.com/group/alt.fan.douglas-adams/msg/d1064f7b27808692
<fta> BUGabundo, you read decades old news?
<BUGabundo> yeah :)
<BUGabundo> don't you ?
<cyphermox> fta: yt??
<cyphermox> oh, right
<cyphermox> yeah I'm there :)
<fta> cyphermox, hi, i see you touched evo3. i have a problem with it
<cyphermox> sure, what's up?
<fta> cyphermox, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/evo3.png
<fta> also, those ugly/giant notifications are sticky. when i get a disconnection, i get another one, pilling up. in the past, all those were tiny icons in the bottom bar, and disappeared automatically once the issue was gone
<fta> cyphermox, ^^, is that related to your change "disable systray for alarms. Use popup windows instead"?
<cyphermox> no, afaik this is a change upstream in evo 3
<cyphermox> the systray alarms stuff was really for alarms, so meeting reminders
<BUGabundo> great....
<cyphermox> as for the theming, that's because we don't quite have a GTK3 theme yet, but you could install and use the adwaita theme (that's in gnome-themes-standard)
<BUGabundo> ff5 broke the addon that is the ONLY reason I use FF :(
<BUGabundo> NoSquint
<BUGabundo> RIP
<fta> cyphermox, yeah. it don't really mind about the theme at this point. but those 2 errors in evo are regressions, and their size/location is disturbing
<cyphermox> how are these regressions?
<fta> those errors are new. evo used to work.
<cyphermox> ah I see, the content of errors
<cyphermox> yeah, seems like at least the sent email stuff was fixed before and now appears to not work
<cyphermox> as for sync, I suspect it's some form of issue with migrating your settings between versions
<cyphermox> I'll try to take a look at it later
<fta> excellent, thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-22
<LLStarks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611262/
<LLStarks> 5.0b2 i386 thinks it's windows
<LLStarks> this is with the new package
<BUGabundo> ahhaha
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, what language are you using (re, http://paste.ubuntu.com/611262/)?
<chrisccoulson> and are you using the add-on compatibility reporter?
<fta> uh?
<fta> >>> cmp(u'foo', u'foo bar')
<fta> -1
<fta> >>> cmp(u'"foo"', u'"foo bar"')
<fta> 1
<LLStarks> chrisccoulson, i am using acr.
<LLStarks> and this is no language that i am using
<LLStarks> nothing of substance addon-wise should've changed between 4 and 5
<LLStarks> all addons work unless they explicitly don't work.
<micahg> LLStarks: not entirely true
<micahg> LLStarks: http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/2011/05/21/firefox-5-compatibility-bump/
<LLStarks> i thought maxver would be ignored
<micahg> LLStarks: nope, that would cause lots of problems
<LLStarks> so, what's  the new criteria?
<micahg> there will bre breaks between versions, just less than there used to be for each version :)
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, if you are using the addon compatibility reporter, then that's your fault
<chrisccoulson> the issue is that the firefox 4 translation packs don't contain the new strings
<LLStarks> ah
<LLStarks> okay
<LLStarks> is the reporter deprecated given the new compatibility model?
<chrisccoulson> i wish people would be more aware of the consequences of using acr, as this keeps happening
<chrisccoulson> no, it's not deprecated AFAIK
<LLStarks> it's easier than adding the boolean to about:config
<LLStarks> chrisccoulson: besides, the popup only occurs during Help>About
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, you can install the new translations by installing firefox-locale-$LANG for your language
<chrisccoulson> they will be installed by default once we have dropped the existing firefox 4 translations from the main language packs and fixed language-selector to pull them in
<LLStarks> so, en-US will be used?
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, no, we have translations for other languages: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/5.0~b2+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<LLStarks> i just want my spellchecker to stop being so anal. is there anyway to force en-US?
<LLStarks> without overriding compatibility
<chrisccoulson> the spellchecking is entirely separate from translations. you can select whatever spellcheck language you like in the UI
<LLStarks> en-US, en-SA, en-GB
<LLStarks> only SA and GB are compatible
<LLStarks> what is firefox-locale-en installing?
<chrisccoulson> i didn't even realize there were compatibility checks on spellchecking
<chrisccoulson> it's installing en-GB and en-ZA translations
<chrisccoulson> nothing to do with spellchecking. they are provided by separate packages which don't need to change
<chrisccoulson> and you can select spellcheck language independent of the UI locale
<LLStarks> i honestly just think my .mozilla is fubar
<LLStarks> i only clear it completely once or twice a year
<chrisccoulson> what's the actual problem?
<LLStarks> the chrome is localized to en-Something
<LLStarks> the spellchecker is not en-US. my global locale is en-US.
<LLStarks> i don't know what i need to change.
<LLStarks> i still only have en-US langpack 4.0
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, well, that's because our main language packs ship a en-US.xpi for firefox 4 by mistake
<chrisccoulson> the replacement language packs don't contain that
<chrisccoulson> however, firefox falls back to en-US anyway
<LLStarks> what can/should i do on my end?
<chrisccoulson> the spellcheck language is completely separate from the UI language, and you can change it just by right clicking on a word you want to check
<LLStarks> the spellchecker reacts to all differences between american english and non-american english
<LLStarks> so every s and z can cause a flag
<LLStarks> defense/defencel, specialize/specialise
<LLStarks> etc
<LLStarks> i switched to en-US
<LLStarks> but i have no guarantee that it will not be a problem for others
<LLStarks> en-Australia was default for my spellchecker
<LLStarks> whenever this problem comes up, i keep forgetting that spellchecker language switcher is well-hidden
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-15
<asac> chrisccoulson: do you know if per-tab processes are coming for ffox or was that plan dismissed by now?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, that's still the plan at some point
<asac> chrisccoulson: ok. thoguth that maybe folks see with chrome that its a big mem problem and also drains battery, but ok :)
<asac> so thats still hot
<asac> but i guess hottness is relative given that its in the making for 2 years now :)
 * asac was just reminded by a full browser crash
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: looks like adobe-flashplugin didn't make it to natty and oneiric
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: can you please figure out why?
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> Do you think Stephen Warren's patch to solve the inverted channels problem under libvdpau/flashplayer will ever be officially packaged?
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: if it gets accepted into upstream libvdpau, maybe
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: I'm not very familiar with its API: what are the risks in using global variables with it?
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: I'm not familiar either, which is why someone who is familiar with vdpau needs to ack that patch upstream
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: I see.
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: Well, seems like he's a nvidia employee, so I assume he's involved.
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, it's sat in the unapproved queue for some reason. the last couple of uploads have had to be manually approved, but i'm not sure who does them
<chrisccoulson> i asked pitti, and he doesn't know what to do with them
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realize those were still sat there :(
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: can you do that? ^
<jdstrand> done
<jdstrand> I should have looked at those the other day, but was only asked for lucid. I'll know for next time
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, is it you who normally approves them? i honestly don't know who's been doing it :)
<jdstrand> any archive admin can do it
<jdstrand> it is best to ask someone
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<jdstrand> for example, me
<jdstrand> :)
<chrisccoulson> w00t, my addon got full review now: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/unityfox/ \o/
<chrisccoulson> no more warnings about it being experimental :)
<mdeslaur> \o/
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: any chance you've got time to help me debug a strange, not-firefox-related, issue?
<bhearsum> ooph, it's late over there, nevermind!
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, it's getting a bit late. and i only slept for 2 hours last night (and the night before)
<chrisccoulson> i can feel myself going crazy :)
<bhearsum> np
<chrisccoulson> will you be around tomorrow?
<bhearsum> i'll try to self diagnose for now
<bhearsum> yeah
<bhearsum> btw, are you a ManU or a City fan?
<chrisccoulson> heh, neither ;)
<bhearsum> oh, i thought you were from manchester
<chrisccoulson> i'm one of the few British males who dislikes football :)
<bhearsum> aaaah
<bhearsum> hehe, ok :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm from near birmingham btw ;)
<bhearsum> that is..not near Manchester :)
<bhearsum> anyways, i won't keep you any longer!
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not quite. although, i can drive to manchester in a little over an hour
<bhearsum> hehe, the UK is soooo small compared to Canada
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-16
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: do you have a few minutes now?
<chrisccoulson> hi bhearsum, how are you?
<bhearsum> i'm OK, how's it going with you today?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, not too bad thanks
<bhearsum> it ended up being https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/932177 that i was hitting, and i found a workaround for it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 932177 in gnome-keyring "WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to PKCS11" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, hmmm, that sounds like it's hiding another bug :)
<bhearsum> probably, yeah
<bhearsum> gnome-keyring-daemon doesn't seem to be launching quite correctly in non-GNOME/Unity desktops
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's possible. i imagine that not many people have tested it outside of those
<bhearsum> yeah
<bhearsum> oh woe is me, the life of an alternative window manager user :)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, how come you use somethinh like awesome?
<chrisccoulson> note, i've never used it before ;)
<bhearsum> i'm very keyboard oriented, and i also fuss a lot over window placement -- awesome is a tiling window manager, so i don't have to worry about window placement, and it has great keyboard shortcuts for pretty much everything
<bhearsum> i don't really like how Unity is trying to be OS X, either :(
<chrisccoulson> yeah, a few people have said that
<chrisccoulson> right, we should have working daily builds again soon!
<chrisccoulson> dang, we should have patented this with the "ubuntu for eyewear" april fools joke: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18091697 ;)
<bhearsum> hehe
<bhearsum> that would've kept you funded for awhile :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-17
<chrisccoulson> hello PGO!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I thought PGO was doomed due to the hardening options we enable
<chrisccoulson> micahg, no, that's elfhack
<micahg> hrm?  I thought the PIE randomization ended up deoptimizing PGO
<chrisccoulson> how?
<micahg> I thought that PGO optimizes where the calls are in the binary, but that PIE randomizes their memory location
<chrisccoulson> no, you're thinking about link-time optimization. in any case, that's still fairly irrelevant as PIE doesn't randomize anything inside a binary
<micahg> ok
<alex_mayorga> Thanks to whomever fixed the daily build =)
<micahg> http://boomswaggerboom.wordpress.com/2012/05/17/mozilla-removing-support-for-the-java-and-packages-dom-objects/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-18
<chrisccoulson> yay, for the weekend!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-19
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<Omega> que tal
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-05-14
<chrisccoulson> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<chrisccoulson> i think that's the first time in ages i've said something in this channel?
<Unit193> chrisccoulson: I have something else in backlog here, but not much. :D
<chrisccoulson> Unit193, yeah, it's very quiet these days
<Unit193> Doesn't help if it's just you.  (I have a bot running the LP commit RSS in another channel. :P )
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-05-16
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: ;/
<chrisccoulson> whassup bkerensa
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/chromium-to-replace-firefox-as-default-browser-in-ubuntu
<bkerensa> :((
<Unit193> ( Or http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM3Mzk )  Bit of a bummer, but as long as Firefox gets updated in release, and I'd prefer Xubuntu to stay with it, I'm good.  On the other side, Lubuntu may switch TO firefox.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll certainly be a bit sad about it, but life goes on ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm surprised it hasn't happened before really
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-05-15
<lrockhq> Is help for a Debian Stable user out of the question here?
<Unit193> I think you're looking for #firefox on mozilla.net.
<lrockhq> i'm there also thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Generally speaking this isn't a support channel, it's a channel specific to the packaging of Firefox (and other mozilla products) in Ubuntu.
<lrockhq> more a dev community channels than a user support you mean?
<lrockhq> well i can only hang out so long in an Ubuntu branded environment. Cheers!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-05-16
<awoserra> hi :)
<awoserra> it's there a broader channel for mozilla software?
<awoserra> ah
 * awoserra reads topic :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-05-14
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, please push your packaging branches!
